# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  use only four words...

## fjpod

Please follow the rule.

----------


## Framebender

I am truly blessed!

:cheers:

----------


## k12311997

This is not hard.

----------


## fjpod

Now that's the spirit.

----------


## Fezz

Are we being tested?

----------


## obxeyeguy

Just a short quiz.

----------


## k12311997

> Now that's the spirit.


Do contractions really count?

----------


## Spexvet

Looking forward to Thursday.

----------


## k12311997

> Looking forward to Thursday.


Drinking with Fezz again?

----------


## fjpod

> Do contractions really count?


Contraction equals one word.

----------


## Fezz

I don't get it?

----------


## Robert Martellaro

What where when why
Gentleman, start your engines
Nil satis nisi optimum
Beam me up, Scotty
I have a dream
Show me the money
Hired, tired, mired, fired
Tear down this wall
Use the force, Luke
Sex drugs rock roll

----------


## Fezz

Been there done that!

----------


## Strab

It is almost over!

----------


## braheem24

> Been there done that!


 
You did a that?

----------


## braheem24

> It is almost over!


 
Doom gloom religious fanatic?

----------


## braheem24

inquiring minds wanna know!

----------


## Fezz

Is this the place?

----------


## k12311997

> What where when why
> Gentleman, start your engines
> Nil satis nisi optimum
> Beam me up, Scotty
> I have a dream
> Show me the money
> Hired, tired, mired, fired
> Tear down this wall
> Use the force, Luke
> Sex drugs rock roll


More than four words!

----------


## jpways

> More than four words!


 At least he tried.

----------


## Happylady

So, what's this about?

----------


## Fezz

Where is the party?


 :Eek: :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

> I don't get it?


 There is no point.

----------


## fjpod

> What where when why
> Gentleman, start your engines
> Nil satis nisi optimum
> Beam me up, Scotty
> I have a dream
> Show me the money
> Hired, tired, mired, fired
> Tear down this wall
> Use the force, Luke
> Sex drugs rock roll


 Saved some time, huh.

----------


## Fezz

This is getting ridiculous!

----------


## fjpod

> This is getting ridiculous!


 THAT...is the point.

----------


## k12311997

> This is getting ridiculous!


That's the idea, friend.

----------


## Spexvet

measure twice, cut once

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Saved some time, huh.


Laziness is a virtue.

----------


## CME4SPECS

The PARTY is here!

----------


## CME4SPECS

Shutting down after today!

----------


## CME4SPECS

Headed to the slopes!

----------


## CME4SPECS

be there until Sunday!

----------


## CME4SPECS

Gonna have a blast!

----------


## CME4SPECS

Happy New Year All!

----------


## Ory

two pages, better stop!

----------


## Fezz

When will it end?

----------


## braheem24

page 3 is worse?

----------


## jpways

Aww, you're no fun

----------


## Fezz

> When will it end?


No end in sight!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## FVCCHRIS

I got bad gas!

----------


## Happylady

Son's braces removed today! :cheers:

----------


## jpways

Bet he was relived

----------


## fjpod

> When will it end?


 Point is not to.

----------


## Fezz

See what you started!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Let's keep on track.

----------


## coupe

Thank God it's Friday

----------


## jpways

But it's only Tuesday

----------


## Now I See

> I got bad gas!





> Son's braces removed today! :cheers:





> Bet he was relived


Which was more relieved? :D

----------


## jpways

Optiboard is the best

----------


## Now I See

> Just a short quiz.


I am still waiting....

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I am still waiting....


What was the question?

----------


## Spexvet

Turn head and cough.

----------


## Spexvet

Play it again, Sam

----------


## Spexvet

tubee or not tubee.

----------


## Fezz

Relax, have a homebrew!

----------


## Now I See

> What was the question?


You said, short quiz....

----------


## Now I See

I'm waiting for question...

----------


## Now I See

We're on page three! ;)

----------


## Fezz

I have a headache!

----------


## Fezz

> I have a headache!


That's what she said!

----------


## k12311997

> Relax, have a homebrew!


Great Idea, I will.

----------


## jpways

What do you want?

----------


## braheem24

> I have a headache!





> That's what she said!





> What do you want?


headache without the ache?

----------


## CME4SPECS

this is going nowhere

----------


## Now I See

> this is going nowhere


 yep, round and round

----------


## Fezz

Who started this mess?

----------


## Fezz

I need a beer!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> I need a beer!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


No, *WANT* a beer!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I need a beer!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


_:cheers:Stay thirsty my friends!!:cheers:_

----------


## obxeyeguy

Hey, it's not copyrighted.;)

----------


## Johns

OBX stole my OD!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> OBX stole my OD!
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Sh#t happens, move on.:p

----------


## Happylady

It's snowing here, again!

----------


## Happylady

Third snow this month.

----------


## fjpod

Optiboarders catch on fast.

----------


## CME4SPECS

goodbye two thousand nine

----------


## fjpod

Hello two thousand ten.

----------


## fjpod

> Who started this mess?


Yours truly.  You're welcome.

----------


## Johns

> Sh#t happens, move on.:p


He is gift wrapped!;)

----------


## pezfaerie

I like this game.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

This is a game?

----------


## Johns

Am I really nearsighted?

----------


## CME4SPECS

what is the prize?

----------


## Johns

> what is the prize?


_This_ is the prize!

----------


## CME4SPECS

I have your prize!

----------


## Johns

> I have your prize!



I guess you win!:cheers:

----------


## CME4SPECS

Well congratulations to me!

----------


## FVCCHRIS

How much are glasses?

----------


## jpways

You have to ask?

----------


## FVCCHRIS

I must! I must!

----------


## kikin

Who's got the beer?:cheers:

----------


## jpways

Don't look at me  :cry:

----------


## fjpod

Fezz got the beer.

----------


## jpways

You think he's sharing?

----------


## fjpod

He makes his own.

----------


## Happylady

Where is the party?:cheers:

----------


## fjpod

right here don'tcha know

----------


## Johns

> How much are glasses?



How much you got?

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Trade you my house?

----------


## FVCCHRIS

But it's in forclosure :Mad:

----------


## jpways

Wow page 5 already

----------


## Johns

> Wow page 5 already


And still on topic!

----------


## k12311997

> And still on topic!


first time for everything.

----------


## jpways

The key, simple topics

----------


## CME4SPECS

this is getting ridiculous!

----------


## CME4SPECS

We have no life?

----------


## CME4SPECS

Five pages of this?

----------


## CME4SPECS

can we make eight?

----------


## Fezz

> can we make eight?


Eight would be great!

----------


## fjpod

Today's a new day.

----------


## fjpod

Gotta make the donuts.

----------


## fjpod

> And still on topic!


Hijackers not allowed here.

----------


## Fezz

What a beautiful sunrise!

----------


## jpways

I'll toast to that. :cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> 12-30-2009, 05:01 AM 
> Fezz  
> The Man, The Myth, The Legend
> *OptiBoard Gold Supporter*
> Occupation: Dispensing Optician


Do you ever sleep?

----------


## Fezz

> Do you ever sleep?


Only if it's needed!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Strab

> Gotta make the donuts.


I want a donut!

----------


## Strab

Good morning Optiboard friends.

----------


## Spexvet

> this is getting ridiculous!


Getting ridiculous? Getting ridiculous?!?

----------


## Uncle Fester

Praying Eyefinity doesn't crash...

----------


## jpways

> Praying Eyefinity doesn't crash...


:finger:  Don't even think that

----------


## Johns

> Do you ever sleep?


Sleeping is really overrated.

----------


## Fezz

> Sleeping is really overrated.


 
I second that statement!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Now I See

**yawn**...any donuts left?

----------


## FVCCHRIS

> I'll toast to that. :cheers:


I'd rather have toast!

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Oooh, six pages now!

----------


## Fezz

> Oooh, six pages now!


 
Way to go team!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## optical24/7

Get back to work!!!

:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

HARK, who goes there?

----------


## fjpod

we have no lives.

----------


## Fezz

> we have no lives.


Speak for yourself, pal!

----------


## Happylady

This thread is fun!  :Cool:

----------


## fjpod

Is very popular elsewhere.

----------


## fjpod

Thought we could try.

----------


## fjpod

> Oooh, six pages now!


I only have three.???

----------


## Happylady

> I only have three.???


Hey, this isn't right!  :finger:

----------


## jpways

A simple math error?

----------


## fjpod

50 posts per page.

----------


## finefocus

no limit on syllables

----------


## fjpod

none what so ever

----------


## obxeyeguy

> 50 posts per page.


My screens too short!;)

----------


## Now I See

> This thread is fun!


'cause you're happy, happylady! :D

----------


## fjpod

Is smileyface a word?

----------


## Fezz

> Is smileyface a word?


I don't think so?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Is smileyface a word?





> I don't think so?


Have you been drinking?

----------


## Fezz

> Have you been drinking?


It is almost five!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> It is almost five!
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers:


I'm on my second! :Cool:

----------


## k12311997

The crazies are out!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johns

Thanks Harry and Fezz!!;)

----------


## fjpod

Got to go now

----------


## fjpod

Tomorrow is another day.

----------


## Fezz

You are my hero!

----------


## obxeyeguy

I thought I was.

----------


## Johns

> I thought I was.


I think you is!:cheers:

----------


## jpways

> I think you is!:cheers:


Forgotten grammar have we?

----------


## kikin

Good night Mrs. Calabash!;)

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Steve should be proud!

----------


## Johns

> Forgotten grammar have we?


What is you... mean? :Confused:

----------


## tntborden

> Third snow this month.


And we're in Texas

----------


## tntborden

Must be global warming

----------


## tntborden

Just ask Al Gore

----------


## Fezz

I party all night!

----------


## Fezz

Get with the program!

----------


## Fezz

I fight the power!

----------


## Fezz

Live free or die?

----------


## fjpod

someone was up late.

----------


## fjpod

I am off today,  :bbg:

----------


## fjpod

Al Gore makes CO2.

----------


## fjpod

I love my Prius.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Must be global warming





> Just ask Al Gore





> Al Gore makes CO2.


Political with four words??

----------


## bob_f_aboc

This thread reads fast!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

1400 posts, yay me!

----------


## optical24/7

> 1400 posts, yay me!


 
And it's all fluff.

:D

----------


## Fezz

> This thread reads fast!


Evelyn Woodhead does too!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hey, I missed this!

----------


## Fezz

> Hey, I missed this!


Where have you been?

----------


## Now I See

_LOOK EVERYBODY!! PAGE EIGHT!!_ 
 :Nerd:

----------


## Fezz

> [CENTER]_LOOK EVERYBODY!! PAGE EIGHT!!_


 



Page eight is GREAT!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Hey, I missed this!





> Where have you been?


Working on my job! :Cool: :cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Working on my job!:cheers:


Hey, only three words?

----------


## Strab

I am drinking tonight!:bbg:

----------


## Strab

Happy New Year friends!

----------


## Strab

Four days off, Yeah!

----------


## fjpod

> Hey, only three words?


That is next game.

----------


## fjpod

Not done here yet.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Not done here yet.


 When do we quit?

----------


## Johns

> When do we quit?


When we go blind? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Johns

> When do we quit?


When we get fired? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Johns

> When do we quit?


When we get malnourished? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fezz

Don't fear the Reaper!

----------


## Now I See

> When we go blind?


Nope, we've got specs..... :Nerd:

----------


## Now I See

> When we get fired?


Nope, we'll find another.... :Nerd:

----------


## Now I See

> When we get malnourished?


Nope....got ramen noodles! :D

----------


## Now I See

> Nope, we get specs.....





> Nope, we'll find another....





> Nope....got ramen noodles! :D


How's that for fluff???? :cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

Heather, that was great!

----------


## finefocus

> It is almost five!
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers:


 sun's over the yardarm

----------


## finefocus

> Al Gore makes CO2.


 so do we all

----------


## finefocus

> 1400 posts, yay me!


 that's worth a greenie

----------


## finefocus

> How's that for fluff???? :cheers:


fluff for the ages

----------


## obxeyeguy

> How's that for fluff???? :cheers:


Can't compare to Bob!;)

----------


## fjpod

I like my progressives.

----------


## Johns

> How's that for fluff???? :cheers:


How's equals two.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

My cousin has pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis!

----------


## FVCCHRIS

It makes him cough

----------


## Johns

> It makes him cough


Make me magnanimous...sometimes. :Eek:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> How's equals two.





> Contraction equals one word.


 It's not my rules.

----------


## fjpod

What should penalty be?

----------


## jpways

Four hours of this.

----------


## fjpod

Not nearly harsh enough.

----------


## Fezz

Let's hoist an ale!!!

----------


## kikin

An India Pale Ale?

----------


## fjpod

OOOOOk, let him slide.

----------


## Now I See

> Can't compare to Bob!;)


nobody compares to FLUFFY! :)

----------


## Fezz

> nobody compares to FLUFFY! :)




He is truly special!

----------


## Fezz

> An India Pale Ale?


Maybe a Belgian Triple?

----------


## kikin

> Maybe a Belgian Triple?


I haven't tried that.

----------


## Fezz

> I haven't tried that.


You should, it's good!

----------


## kikin

> You should, it's good!


I will next time.

----------


## Fezz

> I will next time.




Sounds like a plan!

----------


## fjpod

Happy New Year everybody.

----------


## kikin

> Happy New Year everybody.


Cheers to New Years.:cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Oh my gosh! Fluff!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I am sooooo proud!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Must not strangle patients!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Must not strangle patients!


Alright, maybe just one!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I made page ten!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Fluff Master at work.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> that's worth a greenie


Hey! Where's that greenie?

----------


## k12311997

Happy New Year, All.

----------


## Fezz

Yeah, Happy New Year!


 :cry: :cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

My liver enzymes suck!

----------


## Fezz

It is bed time!

----------


## Fezz

I need a bed!

:shiner::cheers::cheers: :cry: :cheers::cheers:;)

----------


## Fezz

I have enjoyed tonight!

:shiner::cheers::cheers: :cry: :cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

> I have enjoyed tonight!
> 
> :shiner::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D


It has been rough!

----------


## fjpod

New year, new challenges.

----------


## Fezz

I WANT TO ROCK!!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## k12311997

> New year, new challenges.


same sh!t different day.

----------


## k12311997

Life is a B!tch

----------


## k12311997

> Life is a B!tch


Then you marry one.

----------


## braheem24

> Then you marry one.


Brave, Must be single.

----------


## Fezz

Lets fly a kite!

----------


## k12311997

> Brave, Must be single.


yes, because married one.

----------


## fjpod

Havin' a homebrew today

----------


## GlobalEye

happy new year to all!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> happy new year to all!


game over, that's five!!!

----------


## fjpod

No way.  Do over.

----------


## k12311997

Dear God, Why Me?

----------


## jpways

Well, why not you?

----------


## Now I See

What did I miss???

----------


## Now I See

oh, yeah happy new.......

----------


## Now I See

> oh, yeah happy new.......


.....year to Optiboard friends!! :)

----------


## Fezz

Car Talk is cool!

----------


## k12311997

> Well, why not you?


good question, no answer.

----------


## fjpod

> Car Talk is cool!


My Prius gets fifty.

----------


## rinselberg

"Live long and prosper"

(The first and last time I'll post to this thread.)

----------


## MarySue

You've got to be ...:drop:

----------


## fjpod

...serious about the rules!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> My Prius gets fifty.


Is it baby blue?



 :Eek:

----------


## fjpod

Sandy beach, Gen 3

----------


## FVCCHRIS

It is medication time!

----------


## mlm

What have I missed?

----------


## fjpod

This really important thread.

----------


## fjpod

It's all about optics.

----------


## braheem24

> Car Talk is cool!


I miss my SL500

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You talkin' to me?

----------


## braheem24

What's it to ya?

----------


## Laurie

you guys are nuts.

----------


## Laurie

...but I dig ya!

: )

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Once, at band camp.

----------


## k12311997

> It is medication time!


Wish I had some!

----------


## Johns

> you guys are nuts.


Some are also fruity!:D

----------


## braheem24

Are you coming out? :shiner:

----------


## Johns

> Are you coming out? :shiner:



Yeah...I   am straight.:p

----------


## harry a saake

I AM THE GREATEST:cheers:

----------


## fjpod

Hard to argue here.

----------


## Johns

> Hard to argue here.


\

Give it some time...

----------


## braheem24

are we done yet?

----------


## k12311997

> Yeah...I am straight.:p


been told I'm bent

----------


## Johns

> are we done yet?


We might be close.

----------


## fjpod

We're just getting hot.

----------


## FVCCHRIS

What're we doing again??

----------


## obxeyeguy

Lets catch him today!;)






> Wisdom To Start The Day,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ( 12345678 ... Last Page) 
> Chris Ryser 
> 01-04-2010 05:19 AM
> by Chris Ryser  2,786

----------


## Fezz

We are almost there!

----------


## Johns

Just imagine the possibilities....

----------


## Johns

If for one day...

----------


## Johns

Everyone on the board...

----------


## Fezz

> I miss my SL500


 
I miss my Escort!


 :cry: :cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Johns

Paid $2 per post.:idea:

----------


## Fezz

> I miss my Escort!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::D


 
She was very nice!

 :Eek: :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

A world might change...

----------


## Johns

Maybe only Optiboard world.

----------


## Johns

It might help someone....

----------


## Johns

That has helped us.

----------


## Fezz

Someone may need help!

----------


## fjpod

started two new brews.

----------


## Johns

> Someone may need help!


I'm thinking about us! :Eek:

----------


## Spexvet

> I'm thinking about us!


 Yes, you need help :bbg:

----------


## Spexvet

I said goodday sir!

----------


## finefocus

> Hey! Where's that greenie?


Optiboard won't let me

----------


## finefocus

last greenie also you

----------


## finefocus

Steve thinks I'm stalking

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Optiboard won't let me





> last greenie also you


Dude, that was October!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Don't be so stingy...

----------


## bob_f_aboc

with the Greenies, man!

----------


## Fezz

> started two new brews.


 
Well, what are they?

----------


## fjpod

West Coast Pale Ale.

----------


## fjpod

American Amber Lager ...hopped:cheers:  ;)

----------


## k12311997

thirteen pages one week:drop:

----------


## Fezz

> thirteen pages one week:drop:


 
Who would have guessed?

----------


## k12311997

> Who would have guessed?


must be a record

----------


## Fezz

> must be a record



I would say so!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Holy mackerel there Kingfish!

----------


## fjpod

> thirteen pages one week:drop:


Not trying hard enough.

----------


## Fezz

> Not trying hard enough.



That's what I think!

----------


## Johns

> This is getting ridiculous!


You could say that...

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> thirteen pages one week:drop:


 Better than 'Hijack This!'

----------


## Fezz

Cruising for a Drusen!

----------


## Johns

> Better than 'Hijack This!'


Too fast to highjack!

----------


## fjpod

I like lagers better.

----------


## kikin

> I like lagers better.


Stouts are for me.

----------


## OptiStudent

4 words is hard, everthing I could say takes 1, 2, 3, 0r 5.

----------


## Fezz

> Stouts are for me.



Imperial stouts are yummy!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

> 4 words is hard, everthing I could say takes 1, 2, 3, 0r 5.


You broke the rule.

----------


## Johns

> You broke the rule.


Broken rule = game over?

----------


## fjpod

No, perpetrator gets death.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> 4 words is hard, everthing I could say takes 1, 2, 3, 0r 5.





> You broke the rule.


Flogging by PD stick!

----------


## fjpod

Wear -10.00 all day.

----------


## k12311997

> You broke the rule.


now we break him:shiner:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Wear -10.00 all day.


Better yet, yoked prisms.:D

----------


## Johns

> Better yet, yoked prisms.:D


Y'all are sick!

----------


## fjpod

> Y'all are sick!


 Not quite four words.

----------


## fjpod

We are all sick.

----------


## Johns

> Not quite four words.


Contractions count as two... :Rolleyes:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Y'all are sick!





> Not quite four words.


All y'all are sick!!:D

----------


## fjpod

> Contractions count as two...


See post number 10

----------


## Johns

> See post number 10



Saw it....misread it!

----------


## Fezz

What will be next?

----------


## braheem24

Sh#$, Da#@, Fu&%, He#%.

----------


## fjpod

do better next time.

----------


## fjpod

You need Variflux transmissionals?

----------


## Fezz

Quoth the Raven, Nevermore!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## CME4SPECS

that was pages ago!

----------


## Fezz

Maybe a double post?

----------


## Fezz

I can't keep track!

----------


## fjpod

Going to Florida tomorrow.

----------


## fjpod

Carry on without me.

----------


## Fezz

We'll do our best!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Laptops banned in Florida?

----------


## Fezz

See Dick and Jane.

----------


## CME4SPECS

we will sure try

----------


## Fezz

> Going to Florida tomorrow.


Don't drink too much!

----------


## Fezz

Don't drink too little!

----------


## Johns

> Going to Florida tomorrow.


Where in Florida...Doc?

----------


## Johns

I am drinking ALE:cheers:

----------


## Johns

your part *DOES NOT:finger:*

----------


## Johns

_WalMart is the only:hammer:_

----------


## Johns

_Stay thirsty my friends!!:cheers:_

----------


## Johns

Forever and Even Longer.:D

----------


## Johns

Opticians provide vital optical  :Confused:

----------


## Johns

_ make the lens bigger:o_

----------


## obxeyeguy

> _Stay thirsty my friends!!:cheers:_


Page three, post 70.:finger:

----------


## fjpod

Walking Disney Half Marathon.

----------


## fjpod

Someone is loosey goosey.

----------


## Fezz

Pack your favorite Speedo!

----------


## optical24/7

> Pack your favorite Speedo!


 


Note to self: Yuk!







.

----------


## fjpod

> Pack your favorite Speedo!


no way Ho zay.

----------


## Johns

> Page three, post 70.:finger:


We said it all?:idea:

----------


## Johns

Double post double post.

----------


## Fezz

Live for the music!

----------


## Fezz

The Three Stoogies rule!

----------


## Fezz

I miss Dave Chappelle!

----------


## Johns

> I miss Dave Chappelle!


Who is this "Dave"?

----------


## optical24/7

[updwn] *Imagine all the people..* [/updwn]

----------


## optical24/7

[move] *Living life in peace* [/move]

----------


## optical24/7

[updwn] *You may say I'm..* [/updwn]

----------


## optical24/7

[updwn] *a dreamer, but I'm..* [/updwn]

----------


## optical24/7

[movel] *not the only one.* [/movel]

----------


## optical24/7

[move] *I hope someday you'll..* [/move]

----------


## optical24/7

[updwn] *Join us! And The..* [/updwn]

----------


## optical24/7

[pong] *World will be as 1...* [/pong]

----------


## optical24/7

"1" is not a word

----------


## optical24/7

It is a number



[pong] :D:cheers::bbg::cheers::D:cheers::bbg::cheers::D [/pong]

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

If we could imagine.

----------


## Now I See

> I am drinking ALE:cheers:


I am watching C-SPAN. :D

----------


## braheem24

I hate this thread!

----------


## braheem24

Probably copied from China

----------


## braheem24

All Quantity, no quality!

----------


## braheem24

Simple minds wanna know.

----------


## braheem24

That's why I'm here :D

----------


## obxeyeguy

It's four bells here.

----------


## k12311997

> The Three Stoogies rule!


nyuk, nyuk, nyuk,nyuk

----------


## CME4SPECS

I say Alabama wins

----------


## CME4SPECS

Colt will be flattened

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Colt will be flattened


Police buy back again?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> nyuk, nyuk, nyuk,nyuk



Oh, a wise guy?

----------


## CME4SPECS

he's always a bridesmaid

----------


## k12311997

> Oh, a wise guy?


Hey Moe, Hey Moe!!

----------


## k12311997

Curly Shuffle, Awesome Song.:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Get up and Dance!

----------


## Fezz

I got a fever!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## CME4SPECS

chili dogs and beer

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I say Alabama wins





> Colt will be flattened


Bite your tongue, man!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I say Hook'em Horns!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Tide can Roll Away!

----------


## optical24/7

> I say Hook'em Horns!


 
Yea, what he said! 



:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## optical24/7

> Tide can Roll Away!


 
Yea, what he said!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## optical24/7

Did I repete myself?



:cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Did I repete myself?
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers:



I think you did!

----------


## Johns

Sometimes, Scrabble really sux.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Worst Scrabble Draw Ever!

----------


## Johns

> Worst Scrabble Draw Ever!


Had that last week!

----------


## Johns

> Had that last week!


7 games in a row!!!!:shiner:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Colt is already flattened.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Worst Scrabble Draw Ever!



Sounds like Bull Shannon.

----------


## CME4SPECS

Tide cleans my clothes

----------


## CME4SPECS

told you it'd happen

----------


## CME4SPECS

i see the future

----------


## Johns

> Tide cleans my clothes



High tide...low tide?

----------


## CME4SPECS

don't mess with me

----------


## CME4SPECS

> High tide...low tide?


go to bed johns

----------


## CME4SPECS

you're up too late

----------


## CME4SPECS

you need some nyquill

----------


## CME4SPECS

or some thing stronger

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Bite your tongue, man!


nice you quote me!

----------


## CME4SPECS

the truth be spoken

----------


## CME4SPECS

horns got asses hooked

----------


## CME4SPECS

Laughing to the bank

----------


## CME4SPECS

made some big bucks

----------


## Johns

> go to bed johns


Hey, I'm working now!:angry:

----------


## Johns

> Hey, I'm working now!:angry:


New Years Resolution Completed!

----------


## Johns

> New Years Resolution Completed!


Finished our office Handbook!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

> Finished our office Handbook!


Want to see it?

----------


## Fezz

> Want to see it?


I would like to!

----------


## k12311997

> Want to see it?


It's only four words!?:drop:

----------


## k12311997

> Want to see it?





> It's only four words!?:drop:


Work hard or else!:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Horns got themselves clipped!

----------


## Fezz

Ultraman is my hero!

----------


## Fezz

Beer is my vice!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Beer is my vice!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


 
There may be others!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## KStraker

Word to Big Bird!

----------


## Fezz

Bird is the word!

----------


## Fezz

Homey don't play that!

----------


## CME4SPECS

game must be over?

----------


## Fezz

It should be soon!

----------


## obxeyeguy

I thought it's tomorrrow?

----------


## jpways

Tomorrow's just another day

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Today is yesterday tomorrow.

----------


## optical24/7

I'm livin' for today!

----------


## Fezz

> I'm livin' for today!


Don't live for yesterday!

----------


## k12311997

Same Sh!t, Different Day!

----------


## k12311997

Avoid Divorce, Don't Marry!!:shiner::hammer::finger::hammer::shiner:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Taste death, live life.

----------


## Johns

Avoid divorce, stay married!:cheers:

----------


## jpways

Bring out your dead

----------


## mlm

Thank God it's Friday!

----------


## Johns

Where is my bed?

----------


## Johns

Last night was late.

----------


## Johns

It won't happen again!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Paperwork has been completed!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Jobs have been cut!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Money is all counted!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

No soccer game tonight!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

I'm hitting the sack!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## idispense

Tim Hortons ...Always Fresh

----------


## idispense

Lenses in an Hour

----------


## idispense

See Clearly, Check Yearly

----------


## idispense

Four words Remember You

----------


## idispense

You're in good hands .

----------


## Fezz

Long live the King!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

God save the Queen!

----------


## k12311997

> Avoid divorce, stay married!:cheers:


Wish that was option. :cry:

----------


## Johns

> Wish that was option.


I'm sorry about that...:o

----------


## Spexvet

Do, or do not...

----------


## Fezz

It can't happen here!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

There is no try.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

It has already happened.

----------


## fjpod

Doin' well without me.

----------


## fjpod

Ran a half marathon,

----------


## fjpod

stopped at eight miles

----------


## fjpod

Right foot got sore.

----------


## Fezz

Too bad for you!

----------


## k12311997

> Do, or do not...


there is no try

----------


## idispense

Plenty of Fish. com

----------


## Fezz

Ashley Madison is available!

----------


## k12311997

> Ashley Madison is available!


Who is Ashley Madison?

----------


## Fezz

Web search my friend!

----------


## Now I See

wood burning fireplaces rock! :cheers:

----------


## Johns

> wood burning fireplaces rock! :cheers:


Our thermometer reads -6!

----------


## Johns

Wood stove is cranking!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

. . . .

----------


## k12311997

> Who is Ashley Madison?





> Web search my friend!


 
James Woods Previous Girlfriend?

----------


## k12311997

> Who is Ashley Madison?





> Web search my friend!





> James Woods Previous Girlfriend?


or Match for cheaters.:finger:

----------


## Johns

> or Match for cheaters.:finger:


Dolly Madison's great granddaughter?

----------


## Johns

> Dolly Madison's great granddaughter?



What a great hostess!!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

> What a great hostess!!:cheers:


Don't call her Twinkie!!:angry:

----------


## Fezz

> Don't call her Twinkie!!:angry:


 What is a twinkie?

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Food pyramid's lofty pinnacle!

----------


## Johns

> Food pyramid's lofty pinnacle!


Fezz's personal bar stool?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> What is a twinkie?



Look in a mirror.  :bbg::bbg:

----------


## fjpod

Thirty degrees in Orlando!

----------


## Fezz

> Thirty degrees in Orlando!


Should have stayed home!

----------


## k12311997

slowing down, losing interest?

----------


## Johns

> slowing down, losing interest?


That's fine with me!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Lets declare this dead!

----------


## Fezz

> Lets declare this dead!


We can't do that!

----------


## Spexvet

ok, it is dead.

----------


## Spexvet

well, maybe it's not.

----------


## Fezz

I want to celebrate!

----------


## Now I See

> I want to celebrate!


OK, let's all celebrate! :cheers:

----------


## Fezz

What should we celebrate?

----------


## Spexvet

the sun rose today:cheers:

----------


## Now I See

OK, here's one reason.....

----------


## Fezz

I am above ground!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Now I See

It is Tuesday morning.... :cheers:

----------


## Now I See

I'm awake and alert.... :Cool:

----------


## Now I See

> I'm awake and alert....


 I think so, anyway.... :D

----------


## Now I See

> I am above ground!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Good reason to celebrate! :cheers:

----------


## Now I See

> the sun rose today:cheers:


Hey, great reason, too! :cheers:

----------


## fjpod

> Lets declare this dead!


We've only just begun....

----------


## fjpod

...to live.  White lace

----------


## obxeyeguy

Oh cr#p, Karen Carpenter..

----------


## optical24/7

They let Chris go.... :cry:

----------


## obxeyeguy

Microwave tint special today!!!

----------


## harry a saake

send 800lbs for tints

----------


## harry a saake

800lbs for lifetime tints

----------


## harry a saake

send 800lbs to nigeria

----------


## rounded optician

party at fezz's house:cheers:

----------


## rounded optician

this won't hurt.....much!:hammer:

----------


## Now I See

We've been cold, ya'll.....:bbg:

----------


## Now I See

no snowflake did fall!  :cry:

----------


## Spexvet

> Microwave tint special today!!!


 you'll tint my microwave?

----------


## finefocus

my waves are macro

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Turn head and cough.

----------


## Johns

> Turn head and cough.



...feel a little uncomfortable...:o

----------


## fjpod

we need warmer weather

----------


## rounded optician

I am your father :cry:

----------


## rounded optician

who's in charge here?? :Confused:

----------


## Johns

Measure twice, cut once.:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Don't ask a question

----------


## Johns

that you don't already

----------


## Johns

know the answer to...

----------


## fjpod

very good advice indeed

----------


## obxeyeguy

It's raining here today!

----------


## Fezz

I struck out, again!

----------


## Johns

I didn't even know!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Over a whole day

----------


## obxeyeguy

Since the last post...

----------


## Johns

We are indeed slipping!

----------


## Fezz

Have we given up?

----------


## optical24/7

> Have we given up?


 
Appearently so, refer here.....

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38770





 :cry:  :Eek:  :cry:  :Confused:  :cry:

----------


## rounded optician

who hired this assclown??

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Let's pick it up!!!

----------


## Fezz

> who hired this assclown??



The Wingnut from Coatesville!

----------


## fjpod

Cat got your tongue?

----------


## Now I See

roses, red....violets, blue

----------


## Fezz

Bust a move, yo!

----------


## GAgal

Wow! I missed much

----------


## jpways

It just keeps going

----------


## GAgal

I missed ya'll bunches

----------


## Johns

> I missed ya'll bunches


Welcome back to YOU!!!:cheers:

----------


## fjpod

We need more players.

----------


## Johns

> We need more players.


I'm much too slow!

----------


## Fezz

We need some excitement!

----------


## Fezz

I like Doctor Radio!

----------


## Fezz

> I missed ya'll bunches



We are bunches alright!

----------


## Fezz

Bunches of fruit loops!

----------


## Spexvet

> Bunches of fruit loops!


 Speak for yourself, Fezz;)

----------


## Fezz

Hula hoops are cool!

----------


## Fezz

My eyes are red!

----------


## Spexvet

My hair is brown

----------


## Judy Canty

> What should we celebrate?


Un-Expo is almost here!

----------


## Judy Canty

> We need some excitement!


Like I said, Un-Expo!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Un-Expo is almost here!


Professional forum only please.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I missed ya'll bunches



We missed you too!

----------


## Fezz

I am feeling drowsy!

----------


## Johns

> I am feeling drowsy!


Wake yourself up...now!

----------


## Fezz

> Wake yourself up...now!


I should do calisthenics!

----------


## Johns

> I should do calisthenics!


I can't spell calkishtnetics!:hammer:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I should do calisthenics!


Try twelve ounce curls.:bbg:

----------


## Fezz

> Try twelve ounce curls.:bbg:


I will try them!

----------


## fjpod

You need a brew.

----------


## Fezz

> You need a brew.


You bet I do!

----------


## Fezz

"Cruising for a Drusen"!

----------


## k12311997

Samuel Adams, my friend.

----------


## Fezz

> Samuel Adams, my friend.


One of my favorites!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

nothin like a homebrew.

----------


## Fezz

> nothin like a homebrew.


Now we are talking!

----------


## Fezz

I'm a hop head!

----------


## Johns

> Try twelve ounce curls.:bbg:



What's a bounce girl?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> What's a bounce girl?


That chick in Vegas??

----------


## Fezz

> What's a bounce girl?


My buddies first wife?


 :Eek: :cheers::cheers::shiner:

----------


## fjpod

> I'm a hop head!


 I can verify that.

----------


## Johns

> That chick in Vegas??


Yeah, but why twelve?

----------


## Johns

Ultrasound results are in!

----------


## Johns

Wife say maybe twins.

----------


## Johns

I'm hoping no twins.

----------


## Johns

We don't need twins! :Eek:

----------


## Johns

The veterinarian's not sure... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Johns

Neighbor's sheep had triplets!! :Eek:

----------


## Johns

Head for the beach!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Head for the beach!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Before it's too late!

----------


## Fezz

I love Tettnanger hops!

----------


## Fezz

Lets throw the frisbee!

----------


## Johns

It's snowing...and 16.

----------


## Fezz

Its sunny and 30!

----------


## Fezz

Varilux Physio Enhanced Lenses!

----------


## Fezz

Eyecare Business cover shot!

----------


## Fezz

Who gives a damn?

----------


## Johns

They sure seem to...:hammer:

----------


## Johns

How can I see?

----------


## Johns

How can I breathe? :Confused:

----------


## Fezz

I have a vibe!

----------


## Johns

How can I live?

----------


## Johns

...Having not worn Physio? :Eek:

----------


## Fezz

> How can I see?



Open your eyes, Silly!

----------


## Johns

Oh! The FezzJohns 720!:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> ...Having not worn Physio?


Buy yourself a pair!

----------


## Spexvet

> I'm a hop head!


I'm a malt head!

----------


## Fezz

> I'm a malt head!



I still love you!

----------


## Johns

> I still love you!


Love stinks...yeah, yeah...

----------


## Fezz

My tummy hurts today!

 :cry: :cheers::cheers: :cry:

----------


## Spexvet

Tums for the tummy

----------


## fvc2020

I need a margarita 



Christina

----------


## Now I See

I love paying bills! :)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You are seriously weird.

----------


## Now I See

> I love paying bills! :)





> You are seriously weird.


Better than not paying! :D

----------


## obxeyeguy

MY GPS doesn't work.;)

----------


## Johns

It's Four Degrees...Cold!!

----------


## fjpod

da**, that is cold.

----------


## Fezz

> It's Four Degrees...Cold!!


Four degrees of separation?

----------


## Now I See

> MY GPS doesn't work.;)


Knew it!  Call Johns! :D

----------


## k12311997

furnace broke, life sucks

----------


## k12311997

current temperature twelve degrees

----------


## GAgal

GA people can't drive

----------


## GAgal

when it is snowing

----------


## GAgal

> We are bunches alright!


Honey bunches and oats!!!

----------


## k12311997

> furnace broke, life sucks


pipes froze, life sucks

----------


## Now I See

ice + snow = snow day!!! :bbg:

----------


## Fezz

> current temperature twelve degrees


Better grab a blanket!

----------


## Fezz

> pipes froze, life sucks


Better grab two blankets!

----------


## Fezz

> pipes froze, life sucks


Forget that, grab alcohol!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## k12311997

> Forget that, grab alcohol!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


aldohol helped, thanks Fezz

----------


## k12311997

heat is back on!

----------


## Now I See

> heat is back on!


I'm glad you're warm!:)

----------


## Johns

> I'm glad you're warm!:)


One log per hour...

----------


## Johns

..and it's 70 inside!

----------


## FVCCHRIS

Keep the doors closed!

----------


## fjpod

got kidney stones friday

----------


## fjpod

ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> One log per hour...


We're not talking Pottytraining.

----------


## kcount

where did everyone go?

----------


## kcount

January was excruciatingly slow

----------


## Johns

> We're not talking Pottytraining.


You are quite nasty!:finger:

----------


## Johns

Any February Fools Pranks?:D

----------


## Johns

Anybody looking for groundhog?

----------


## Jana Lewis

> Anybody looking for groundhog?


No, still damn cold!

----------


## finefocus

warmth is highly overrated

----------


## finefocus

marine fog is preferred

----------


## Johns

> No, still damn cold!


Phil's not in Texas!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> got kidney stones friday


I feel for you!!

----------


## Fezz

> I feel for you!!


So does Chaka Khan!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If0bs-jEk8A

----------


## Fezz

> got kidney stones friday


Better you than me!

----------


## fjpod

home brew causes stones

----------


## Now I See

what are grape nuts???

----------


## Now I See

besides crunchy and flavorless???

----------


## Now I See

> got kidney stones friday


better now, I hope?? :)

----------


## Fezz

The Flip Wilson Show!

----------


## Fezz

> home brew causes stones


 
I sure hope not!!!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> what are grape nuts???





> ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch


Can't find a word.... :Eek:

----------


## fjpod

> I sure hope not!!!!


draft beer no good.

----------


## fjpod

bottle beer is ok

----------


## fjpod

beer sediments have oxalates.

----------


## Johns

> what are grape nuts???


Are they male rasins? :Eek:

----------


## Now I See

> Male rasins?


Uh Oh...try again! :p

----------


## Fezz

Johns doesn't follow rules!

----------


## Johns

I was somewhere else!!

----------


## Now I See

He's outside the box! :cheers:

----------


## Strab

> I like Doctor Radio!


Who is Doctor Radio?

----------


## Fezz

It is on Sirius!

----------


## Johns

Man, you got bucks!

----------


## Johns

I barely get AM!:hammer:

----------


## jpways

This is beyond silly

----------


## Strab

Work is soooo slow!

----------


## Strab

How can I entertain?

----------


## Fezz

I walk the line!

----------


## Johns

You be the man!

----------


## Johns

> Work is soooo slow!


Time to clean demos!!! :Eek:

----------


## Now I See

> Work is soooo slow!





> How can I entertain?


sing a little song!  :Eek: :) :Eek:

----------


## Johns

> sing a little song! :)



La, La, La, La..

----------


## Johns

La, La, La, La..

----------


## Now I See

> La, La, La, La..





> La, La, La, La..


ummm...that's terrifc, Johns!!  :Rolleyes: :)

----------


## Now I See

> Work is soooo slow!





> How can I entertain?


Dance a little dance! :idea:

----------


## fjpod

clean up the lab.

----------


## jpways

Another day is done  :cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

If I were a

----------


## Johns

rich man, shooby dooby

----------


## tigerlilly

My children are feral.

----------


## Johns

dooby, dooby, dooby, dooby,

----------


## Johns

dooby, booby, do! Feral? :Eek:

----------


## jpways

Time for the shotgun?

----------


## Johns

Or some cold water..

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Dance a little dance! :idea:


 tap, tap, tap, tap

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I am still learning! :cry:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> My children are feral.


 Now that's just funny.

----------


## Fezz

I ate too much!

----------


## Judy Canty

I need some sponsors

----------


## Judy Canty

Operation Smile cardio walk

----------


## Judy Canty

I sweat, you pay :shiner:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> dooby, dooby, dooby, dooby,


brothers, brothers, brothers, brothers.

----------


## Now I See

> tap, tap, tap, tap





> I am still learning!


all taps, no trips! :cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> My Prius gets fifty.


How does it stop?;)

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I sweat, you pay :shiner:


No more cane jokes?

----------


## Judy Canty

No more cane jokes!:bbg:

----------


## Johns

I need sponsors too!

----------


## Johns

Heyiwaswonderingwhattehdefinitionofawordwasimeandoesithaveto
beinthedictionaryorcanitjustbesomethingthatimakeup 
Iwasthinkingthatitcouldbejustaboutanythingbutiwasnt
reallysureanywayireallydoneedasponsortobuyamealattheunexpo
:o

----------


## kikin

Bahamas, here I come!

----------


## Johns

> Bahamas, here I come!


Quit your bragging...braggart!;)

----------


## Fezz

> Bahamas, here I come!



We all despise you!

----------


## Johns

Burgers are $13 there!

----------


## Johns

Can of beer = $9! :Eek:

----------


## Johns

The sunburn is free!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jana Lewis

gimme money, easier...yes? :p

----------


## fjpod

> Heyiwaswonderingwhattehdefinitionofawordwasimeandoesithaveto
> beinthedictionaryorcanitjustbesomethingthatimakeup 
> Iwasthinkingthatitcouldbejustaboutanythingbutiwasnt
> reallysureanywayireallydoneedasponsortobuyamealattheunexpo
> :o


 At least you're thinking.

----------


## Fezz

Dog is up, AGAIN!!!!

----------


## Fezz

The snow is coming!

----------


## Fezz

I really despise snow!

----------


## Fezz

Check your beer stock!

----------


## fjpod

two batches in secondary

----------


## Fezz

You make me jealous!

----------


## Jubilee

Gosh Durn Heck No

----------


## Jubilee

I don't want to go

----------


## Fezz

I need more hops!

----------


## Jubilee

Work is gonna suck

----------


## Jubilee

Cause my computer's mucked

----------


## Fezz

Liberty is Hallertau Mittelfruh?

----------


## Jubilee

and now I get

----------


## Jubilee

to go fix it

----------


## Fezz

Spalt is Tettnang Tettnanger?


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Fezz

Saaz is Tettnang Tettnanger?

:idea::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

> I need more hops!


 
White men _can_ jump?

----------


## fjpod

You know your hops

----------


## fjpod

bottled a lager today

----------


## Fezz

> You know your hops




Trying to educate myself!

----------


## Fezz

> You know your hops




I have tried some!

----------


## kcount

need some Fezz Brew

----------


## kcount

to warm my bones

----------


## kcount

weather's like the Ex

----------


## kcount

Always Cold and Bitter

----------


## Fezz

> Always Cold and Bitter


Better an Ex then!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> need some Fezz Brew


MadMan Brewery always open!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## kcount

oh crud its snowing

----------


## Johns

I love the snow!

----------


## Johns

Don't you own skis? :Eek:

----------


## Johns

You can't beat it...

----------


## Johns

Might as well enjoy!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

I think it's snowing!

----------


## Johns

It's cold and wet!

----------


## optical24/7

It's sunny here now.

:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Too much DAMN snow!!!!!!


:angry::angry::angry::angry:

----------


## Johns

I walked to work!!!

----------


## Johns

Stuck in snow drift...

----------


## kcount

you can have mine

----------


## kcount

still dont like snow

----------


## kcount

do like the beach!
:cheers::cheers:

----------


## kcount

and cocktails under Palms

:D

----------


## obxeyeguy

> do like the beach!
> :cheers::cheers:


It's freezing here too!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> and cocktails under Palms
> 
> :D


I do have palms. :Cool:

----------


## fjpod

about two inches here

----------


## obxeyeguy

> about two inches here


Send for that ExtenZe.:o

----------


## fjpod

wise guys use extenze

----------


## Johns

How deep's the ocean?

----------


## Johns

Can ants have aunts?

----------


## Johns

Because I said so!:p

----------


## Fezz

> wise guys use extenze




Do you mean Mafia?

----------


## Johns

Has the game started?

----------


## Johns

Who's not watching it?

----------


## Johns

Who's only watching commercials?

----------


## Johns

Who's only eating munchies?

----------


## Johns

Who's watching Animal Kingdom?

----------


## Johns

Mutual of Omaha Insurance?

----------


## Johns

While Jim tranquilizes him...

----------


## obxeyeguy

Halftime is geriatric city.:finger:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

"The Who" should retire.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Music great! Vocals suck!

----------


## Fezz

> "The Who" should retire.


They did, 27 times!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

Who should retire...who?

----------


## Johns

"They" really should retire!

----------


## Now I See

Ya'll are a "*WHO*ot"!

----------


## fjpod

Big snow coming here?!?!

----------


## k12311997

Snow, Been and Gone.

----------


## Fezz

We are getting clobbered!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We got four inches.

----------


## fjpod

Got 14 inches here.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> about two inches here





> Send for that ExtenZe.:o





> Got 14 inches here.


See, I told you.;)

----------


## Johns

I am still alive!

----------


## Johns

I should yell...fore!!!

----------


## Now I See

> I should yell...fore!!!


Mighty cold for golf!  :Cool:

----------


## Fezz

> We got four inches.


I would not brag!

----------


## Johns

> Mighty cold for golf!


 
Golf?  I'm talking skiing!:bbg:

----------


## fjpod

17 inches, final count

----------


## Johns

> 17 inches, final count


That's some deep stuff!!

----------


## kcount

Thirteen inches over here

----------


## Jubilee

Some people just suck!

----------


## fjpod

Bad day at work?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Some people just suck!





> Bad day at work?


Probably stopped at walmart.:D

----------


## Johns

I'm going into pizza....

----------


## Jubilee

A heart shaped Pizza?

----------


## kcount

> I'm going into pizza....


giving me your stores?:D

----------


## Jubilee

Happy St Valentines Day!

----------


## Johns

Or maybe sell burgers...

----------


## Jubilee

Burger while you wait?

----------


## Jubilee

To diversify the business

----------


## Jubilee

John's Burgers + Fezz Beer

----------


## Jubilee

Enticing patients to buy

----------


## Jubilee

High profit premium eyewear!

----------


## Johns

:cheers:High profit, premium eats!:cheers:

----------


## kcount

> High profit premium eyewear!


I just serve wine

----------


## Jubilee

> I just serve wine


  Sure that's not Whine?;)

----------


## kcount

> Sure that's not Whine?;)


yep WINE not WHINE

----------


## Spexvet

> I'm going into pizza....





> Or maybe sell burgers...


There'll still be complainers :Mad:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I'm going into pizza....


Just don't use puffery!

----------


## Johns

> Just don't use puffery!


Puffery's my middle name!!!:cheers:

----------


## fjpod

more snow a comin'

----------


## Jubilee

Tell me about it!

----------


## Jubilee

Two to Four Inches

----------


## Jubilee

> Two to Four Inches


Ha! Eight's already down.

----------


## Johns

Here comes the ICE!!! :Eek:

----------


## Johns

More damage than snow! :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## Johns

I'll slide to work!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

ice won't go away

----------


## fjpod

too cold to melt

----------


## obxeyeguy

Just dark out here.

----------


## fjpod

funny, dark here too.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Forecast calls for light.

----------


## fjpod

followed by more darkness.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I'm your Hippy-dippy weatherman.

----------


## Happylady

Snow's all gone here! :)

----------


## Fezz

No cavities for me!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Snow's all gone here! :)



That's a party killer!

 :cry: :cheers::cheers::cheers: :Eek:

----------


## Fezz

Noble hops are fragrant!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jubilee

Why don't patients understand

----------


## Jubilee

about closed for lunch

----------


## Fezz

> Why don't patients understand


They are thick headed!

----------


## Jubilee

From noon to one?!?

----------


## Johns

You talkin' ta me??

----------


## obxeyeguy

> From noon to one?!?


It's their lunch too.

----------


## obxeyeguy

It's all about them!

----------


## Fezz

It's all about who?

----------


## Fezz

I thought they retired?

----------


## obxeyeguy

Who's on first, right?

----------


## Now I See

> Who's on first, right?


Whos are in Who-ville!

----------


## Now I See

just ask the Grinch! :D

----------


## Fezz

Did he steal Christmas?

----------


## Now I See

> Did he steal Christmas?


Even the Roast Beast!!!!!  :Eek:

----------


## Judy Canty

"Them" are the patients!

----------


## fjpod

Who's tired of winter?

----------


## k12311997

> Who's tired of winter?


me me me me

----------


## Johns

Need snow to ski...

----------


## Johns

might as well enjoy!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

I am a Hillbilly....

----------


## optical24/7

> I am a Hillbilly....


 
Nope, you're a Hellbelly....



:D

----------


## opticianbart

you people frighten me

----------


## Fezz

Let's start a REVOLUTION!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Shooting Glocks is fun!

----------


## Fezz

My leather has fringes!

----------


## Fezz

Where's my Bowie Knife?

----------


## opticianbart

nevermind, it's just Fezz

----------


## kcount

where is Summer already!

----------


## Fezz

Black powder is smokey!

----------


## Fezz

I need more fuse!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> where is Summer already!


In the Southern Hemisphere.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Black powder is smokey!


Gunpowder is blow uppy!

----------


## Fezz

> I need more fuse!


I found some here:

http://www.cannonfuse.com/store/pc/v...sp?idproduct=1

----------


## Fezz

> Gunpowder is blow uppy!



That is the fun!

----------


## Johns

Cleanup is often foul!:o

----------


## Johns

Use only four pieces!

----------


## Johns

Take only four bites!

----------


## Johns

Chew only four times!

----------


## Johns

Run only four feet!

----------


## Johns

Sleep only four minutes!

----------


## Johns

Own only four socks!

----------


## Fezz

Pay only four bucks!

----------


## Johns

Work only 4 hours!

----------


## Optical Bill

Are we there yet?

----------


## finefocus

We'll never be there.

----------


## finefocus

Where is "there", anyhow?

----------


## Judy Canty

Myrtle Beach, South Carolina!

----------


## Fezz

> Myrtle Beach, South Carolina!


You are very eager!

----------


## Judy Canty

Good friends, great fun!

----------


## Judy Canty

New stuff to learn!

----------


## fjpod

wear only minus four

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Four times my Rx.

----------


## Fezz

What beer for me?

----------


## Fezz

I need the nectar!

----------


## Now I See

> What beer for me?


What about Root Beer!! :D:p

----------


## Fezz

> What about Root Beer!! :D:p




I may try that!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Pretty darn cold today. :Mad:

----------


## Now I See

> Pretty darn cold today.


Has your tan faded?? :(

----------


## fjpod

Lots of slush here.

----------


## k12311997

more snow, can't wait

----------


## fjpod

ever try lifting slush?

----------


## Now I See

> ever try lifting slush?


very heavy, very drippy! :cry:

----------


## Johns

We're snowed in again!

----------


## Johns

Already called off school!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Could be ski day!

----------


## Fezz

Where did Mary go?

----------


## k12311997

> Where did Mary go?


out to the garden

----------


## Fezz

Out to the outhouse?

----------


## braheem24

Good Lord, 37 pages?

----------


## Fezz

> Good Lord, 37 pages?


We can do better!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## kcount

Johns gone skiing again

----------


## Fezz

I may go dancing!

----------


## Fezz

I may go jousting!

----------


## Fezz

I may go curling!

----------


## Fezz

> I may go curling!


That is 12oz curling!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Jana Lewis

Dance the night away!!!

----------


## fjpod

18 more inches here.

----------


## fjpod

and not over yet.

----------


## Fezz

It missed us here!

----------


## Fezz

If 8" is missing!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We have bare ground.

----------


## Jana Lewis

> We have bare ground.



It's 58 degrees here

----------


## fjpod

we hate warm climates

----------


## kcount

Whats this 'We' stuff?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

don't need no education.

----------


## engnenk

Are we there yet?

----------


## Johns

Wee on the flowers?

----------


## Johns

Wee on the trees?

----------


## Johns

Wee on the grass?

----------


## Johns

Wee anywhere you please?

----------


## k12311997

Good Night ,John Boy.

----------


## Johns

Good night Mary Ellen...

----------


## fjpod

> Wee anywhere you please?


Don't eat yellow snow.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Quiet in here today!

----------


## Now I See

Yawn...anybody got doughnuts? :)

----------


## Johns

Had our rush early!

----------


## Johns

> Quiet in here today!


Too busy to post?   (:cheers:)

----------


## fjpod

I am off today.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We got new Optiboard!

----------


## fjpod

I am so confused.

----------


## Johns

I'm a slow learner...

----------


## Johns

...gonna take some time.:o

----------


## fjpod

there's no goin back.

----------


## Johns

I miss USER CP.

----------


## Johns

Is it still there?

----------


## braheem24

"Settings" is new CP

----------


## Johns

So I have heard!

----------


## Johns

It's sinking in...slowly!:D

----------


## Lulubelle

Canada wins hockey gold!!!

----------


## Johns

Didn't know they played...

----------


## Lulubelle

Don't be a ********!!

----------


## Lulubelle

Wow, I got bleeped.

----------


## k12311997

> Don't be a ********!!


that's not bleeping nice

----------


## Lulubelle

But it wasn't bad

----------


## Johns

Must not've been good!

----------


## Lulubelle

I have potty mouth

----------


## Fezz

You should be ashamed!

----------


## Johns

You should be flogged!

----------


## Judy Canty

Kiss with that mouth?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You should be congratulated!

----------


## Now I See

Dirty mouth? Use Orbit! ;)

----------


## fjpod

Where did everybody go?

----------


## Fezz

We are all here!

----------


## Jubilee

Here physically, not mentally..

----------


## Jubilee

3 weeks til vacation!

----------


## kikin

> 3 weeks til vacation!


 Two and a half!

----------


## k12311997

> Two and a half!


do i hear two

----------


## Johns

Leaving Thursday for UnExpo!!!

----------


## Lulubelle

Wish I could go.

----------


## Fezz

Fueling up the *LIMO*!

----------


## Fezz

Un-Expo is the destination!

----------


## Fezz

I better use GPS.

----------


## Fezz

Johns better use one!!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

Maybe he should not!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jubilee

Have fun you guys!

----------


## Johns

> Johns better use one!!!!!!!


I am taking TWO!!

----------


## Fezz

> I am taking TWO!!


You should take three!

----------


## Fezz

> Have fun you guys!


Don't forget the GALS!!!

----------


## Fezz

Fluffy Bob ain't coming!

----------


## Johns

:cry: Down to 6 ricks!

----------


## Johns

Spring arrived here today!!!!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Already a blistering 22!!

----------


## Johns

Supposed to be 41!!!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

I saw some robins!

----------


## Fezz

I was almost GIDDY!

----------


## Fezz

A scorching 44 here!

----------


## Fezz

> A scorching 44 here!


Not now, but later!

----------


## k12311997

> I saw some robins!


were they frozen stiff?

----------


## kcount

47 in Chi town!:bbg:

----------


## optical24/7

67, need a t-shirt...

----------


## optical24/7

Mexican food. Patio margarita.

----------


## surz18

nice to meet you :)

----------


## fjpod

Welcome to Opti Board.

----------


## Johns

Just returned from dinner!

----------


## Johns

Texas Barbecue for dinner...

----------


## Johns

Thai Mangos for desert!:cheers:

----------


## fjpod

wish I had some.

----------


## Fezz

Fly away Gypsy Queen!

----------


## Johns

Holy, Holy,, Holy Lord...

----------


## Johns

What a perfect morning!

----------


## Fezz

I want a moped!

----------


## Fezz

My bushcraft skills *R*O*C*K*!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

I should call Harry.

----------


## Fezz

I've been called hairy!

----------


## Johns

Pasture is pure mud!

----------


## Fezz

Turtle Wax is carnuba!

----------


## Fezz

Mountain Dew is yummy!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

It'll tickle yore innards!

----------


## Fezz

Minor traffic accident today!

----------


## Johns

Played my B game... :cry:

----------


## rinselberg

[pong]*Play "Three Card Rinsel"..!*[/pong]

----------


## Johns

What is for lunch?

----------


## Johns

Just cleaned the van!

----------


## Johns

:bbg:Loaded a POS display!:bbg:

----------


## Johns

"S" stand for Safilo...

----------


## Johns

Also stand for scrap...

----------


## Johns

Also stand for SHEET!!!:bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## Johns

Hubba, Hubba, Hubba, Hubba!!

----------


## Fezz

My RtakII is a beast!

----------


## Fezz

Should I pack sandals?

----------


## Fezz

I packed the Speedo!

----------


## Johns

> I packed the Speedo!


Already put MINE on!!

----------


## BMH

How'd I miss this?

----------


## BMH

Boy am I slow

----------


## Johns

> Boy am I slow


Hang in there B-man!

----------


## Now I See

"s" stands for speedo:drop:

----------


## Now I See

you don't believe me?

----------


## Now I See

Just ask FezzJohns...LOL! :bbg:

----------


## GAgal

GAgal is not dead

----------


## obxeyeguy

> GAgal is not dead


We missed you Gal!!

----------


## shindog1961

Will this ever end?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Will this ever end?


Why would you ask?

----------


## Johns

:finger::finger:HOW could you ask?:finger::finger:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> :finger::finger:HOW could you ask?:finger::finger:


Newby, finding his way?

----------


## fjpod

on and on and...

----------


## Fezz

I need suntan lotion!

----------


## Johns

Woke up again today!

----------


## Fezz

> Woke up again today!


Hey, I did too!

----------


## Fezz

Did you pack maps?

----------


## Johns

Maps are for losers!!

----------


## Johns

(Or for the lost)

----------


## Johns

I only use JPS

----------


## Jubilee

I am so jealous!

----------


## Jubilee

However duty calls here...

----------


## Fezz

Should I pack sunglasses?

----------


## Fezz

I got bail money!!!!!!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I packed the Speedo!





> Already put MINE on!!



Ewww, ewww, ewww, ewww!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

> Ewww, ewww, ewww, ewww!!!!!!


Are you being jealous?

----------


## Now I See

> I need suntan lotion!





> Should I pack sunglasses?





> I got bail money!!!!!!!!


Goin' to the beach?? :bbg: :Cool: :bbg:

----------


## Now I See

> I only use JPS


*J*ust *P*oint, and *S*hoot? :bbg:

----------


## Johns

> *J*ust *P*oint, and *S*hoot? :bbg:


It's Johns Place Spotter!

:o

----------


## Now I See

> Johns Place Spotter!


pssst...only *four* words....

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Are you being jealous?


So much pale skin

----------


## Now I See

> only use JPS





> It's Johns Place Spotter!
> 
> :o


It screams.... *"STOP HERE!!"* 
:bbg:

----------


## fjpod

or...you're lost idiot!!!

----------


## Johns

I resemble that comment!

----------


## Fezz

I am drinking wine!

----------


## Johns

I'm starting to pack!

----------


## Fezz

I should do something!

----------


## Johns

Do I need pants?

----------


## Fezz

We could wear togas!

----------


## Johns

We already tried that...

----------


## Johns

Not you and me...

----------


## Johns

In my college days...

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I am drinking wine!


That can't be good.

----------


## Fezz

> That can't be good.


It is not good!

----------


## Fezz

It is getting worse!

----------


## Fezz

Maybe beer is better?

----------


## GAgal

Have much fun guys

----------


## GAgal

Would go, must work

----------


## GAgal

Darn, my job stinks

----------


## Johns

Just call in sick!

----------


## Johns

It's only 2 days!

----------


## Johns

(Work days) that is...

----------


## Johns

FezzJohns will be buying!

----------


## Johns

Just have to show!

----------


## Johns

It's a no brainer!

----------


## Johns

There'll be other jobs!

----------


## Johns

...only so many UnExpos!!!

----------


## Johns

Need a ride there?

----------


## Johns

BMH's going right by!

----------


## Johns

:bbg::bbg::bbg:There's no good excuse!!:bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## Johns

Bring the tattooed hubby!!

----------


## Fezz

The Un-Expo train starts!

----------


## Fezz

Should I bring suds?

----------


## Fezz

Don't forget the limes!

----------


## kat

:idea:Unexpo west in Phoenix...........

----------


## Fezz

That's a good suggestion!

----------


## Fezz

Departure time looms near!

----------


## Fezz

I need more *SUPPLIES*!

----------


## Fezz

Must not forget Harry!

----------


## kcount

I second un-expo West

----------


## kcount

maybe at the Phoenician :bbg:

----------


## Fezz

No sleep for me!
 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Fezz

I better hurry up!

----------


## Fezz

Where is my suitcase?

----------


## Fezz

Leaving in six hours!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Leaving in six hours!


Limo coming at eightish

----------


## Fezz

It is getting late!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Just cracked another beer!

----------


## braheem24

I've never tasted alcohol.

----------


## Fezz

Too excited to sleep!

----------


## Fezz

Should I leave now?

----------


## Fezz

Is Harry up yet?

----------


## Fezz

I am leaving soon!

----------


## Fezz

I'm at Harry's place!

----------


## braheem24

Cigar smell, means awake!

----------


## Sean

Live and let die.

----------


## kcount

I'm ready for Lunch

----------


## Fezz

Myrtle Beach is cool!

----------


## optical24/7

Temp is 72 there

----------


## optical24/7

same temp as here

----------


## Sean

ta-ta for now

----------


## shindog1961

finally it is Friday!

----------


## Fezz

We talk too much?

----------


## DC Optix

I don't think so.

----------


## Lulubelle

Watching Paralympic Opening Ceremonies

----------


## Fezz

Been a long day!

----------


## braheem24

> Watching Paralympic Opening Ceremonies


longest four words EVER!

----------


## Lulubelle

Thank you very much.

----------


## Fezz

What time is it?

----------


## Fezz

Where is Mr. Sandman?

----------


## Fezz

Off to the beach!

----------


## Fezz

Seagulls are just GOOFY!

----------


## Fezz

Can't miss the sunrise!

----------


## Fezz

May be your last!

----------


## Fezz

One never really knows!!!!!

----------


## Sean

Turn your clocks forward.

----------


## Fezz

Enough beach for me!

----------


## Sean

I am a wabbit

Above to be said aloud using your best bugs bunny impersonation.

----------


## fjpod

> Turn your clocks forward.


Change batteries smoke detectors.

----------


## Sean

Never odd or even


Reads the same........forwards or backwards. And still  has only four words.

----------


## scottster

It takes two weeks

----------


## Barry Santini

Show me the money

B

----------


## scottster

Give me a break!

----------


## GAgal

> Enough beach for me!


Why? Sand in beer?

----------


## GAgal

only there an hour

----------


## GAgal

I love FezzJohns etal.

----------


## fjpod

big winds here yesterday

----------


## fjpod

winds got my roof

----------


## fjpod

no electric 24 hrs.

----------


## fjpod

maybe can't open tomorrow.

----------


## RetroRat

Heard of anti reflective?

----------


## Johns

Didn't make it home...

----------


## Johns

I'm comfortable here though.

----------


## Fezz

I just rolled in!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I just woke up!

----------


## Fezz

Took the day off!

----------


## Fezz

I got big plans!

----------


## kcount

so, how was unexpo?

----------


## obxeyeguy

Signed a confidentiality agreement.

----------


## Fezz

Big things are planned.

----------


## Fezz

Can't speak of them!

----------


## Fezz

I'm sworn to secrecy!

----------


## kcount

I'm going next year.

----------


## kcount

dont like not knowing

----------


## kcount

besides, missed FessJohns lecture

----------


## kcount

'Zen and Beer Drinking'

----------


## kcount

an un-expo highlite, surely!

----------


## kat

Still for un-expo west

----------


## Deleted1234

..

----------


## Judy Canty

I have a cold.   :cry:

----------


## Johns

> I have a cold.


I've got one too...

----------


## kcount

No time for illness

----------


## Johns

> I got big plans!


So, you're 100% in?:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

I've got no power.

----------


## fjpod

Glad I've got generator.

----------


## Johns

> I've got no power.


That's a real bummer! :cry:

----------


## Fezz

> Glad I've got generator.


You can make lenses?

----------


## Johns

Are you finished yet?

----------


## fjpod

i mean electric generator

----------


## fjpod

couldn't generate lenses today

----------


## fjpod

had to generate electricity

----------


## Fezz

You played Amish Family!

----------


## Fezz

I want to retire!

----------


## Fezz

> I want to retire!


Retire for the evening!

----------


## Fezz

That's all she wrote!

----------


## Fezz

That's all HE wrote!

----------


## BMH

> I want to retire!


Is quitting the same?

----------


## BMH

> So, you're 100% in?:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


Pushing my chips in.

----------


## Judy Canty

no like being sick... :cry:

----------


## Johns

I'm fighting through it!

----------


## obxeyeguy

I'm getting it now.:(

----------


## braheem24

been there, done that!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hey Fezz, look here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FziB-DiLtek

----------


## Fezz

I'm pitching a tent!

----------


## Fezz

Let's go camping together!

----------


## Fezz

My camp is gone?

----------


## Fezz

Use a bivy bag?

----------


## Johns

Camp gone? Well congratulations!!

----------


## Fezz

Not yet, some issue!

 :cry:  :cry:  :cry: :shiner: :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Johns

Better grab some tissues!

----------


## Fezz

Tissues are for issues!!

----------


## Johns

Well... we've got them!

----------


## Judy Canty

tissues...dayquil...nyquil...advil... :cry:

----------


## fjpod

keep away from me.

----------


## Judy Canty

keeping away from everyone....

----------


## Johns

I'm not tired today!!!

----------


## Judy Canty

Hope tomorrow is better...

----------


## Judy Canty

I miss the gym...

----------


## Now I See

> Hope tomorrow is better...


Better today, I hope! :)

----------


## Judy Canty

> Better today, I hope! :)


Better today...gym tomorrow!

----------


## kikin

> Hey Fezz, look here.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FziB-DiLtek


Wow, I got flashbacks.

----------


## Johns

I'm getting really FAT!

----------


## Johns

Bring out the bike!

----------


## Johns

Don't ride...Carry it!

----------


## Johns

Lose 20 by VEW?

----------


## Eye See

This is still going?

----------


## fjpod

and going, and going...

----------


## Johns

My diet starts Monday!!!!

----------


## Johns

I (really) hate salads!!!

----------


## Johns

Salads are diet killers!

----------


## Johns

:cheers:I'll start with breakfast!!!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

Eggs, cheese, & Coffee.

----------


## Johns

Lunch is chicken soup.

----------


## Johns

Dinner is anybody's guess!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Eggs, cheese, & Coffee.


Eggs, cheese, and coffee.:finger:

----------


## Johns

"&" is one word!

----------


## Fezz

Lawyers can be expensive!

----------


## Fezz

> Lawyers can be expensive!


Cheaper than a lawsuit!!!!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

Peace of mind money!

----------


## Fezz

Let's start a riot!

----------


## Fezz

> Let's start a riot!


It's a quiet riot!

----------


## Fezz

A boy named Sue!

----------


## Derwinkle

Electroplate antidisestablishmentarianism propaganda geomagnetically.

----------


## Fezz

> Electroplate antidisestablishmentarianism propaganda geomagnetically.


 
One helluva first post!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Judy Canty

Sick of being sick.

----------


## Johns

> Electroplate antidisestablishmentarianism propaganda geomagnetically.



Wow!!!  Great first post!  (   )

----------


## fjpod

I am a man.

----------


## Johns

> I am a man.



That's what you say...

----------


## Fezz

Look who is awake!

----------


## Johns

Thought I heard something...

----------


## Johns

I still feel hungry!:finger:

----------


## Fezz

How is the diet?

----------


## Fezz

I need to diet!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I don't have pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcaniconiosis.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Never visited Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg

----------


## k12311997

Step on no pets

----------


## k12311997

> Step on no pets


same backward as forward

----------


## Johns

The cow says Mmmmoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

----------


## k12311997

The bird says cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep

----------


## Judy Canty

New See 'n Say?

----------


## Johns

> New See 'n Say"


Sometimes they don't say.

----------


## Judy Canty

See 'n Say broken?

----------


## Johns

A duck says...BLuuuuuurp!

----------


## Judy Canty

Strange See 'n Say!

----------


## Johns

Someone sat on it!

----------


## Judy Canty

Poor See 'n Say.   :cry:

----------


## fjpod

> The bird says cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


pushin' the envelope, huh?

----------


## Fezz

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is tasty!

----------


## Johns

Ran out of Trays!!!

----------


## kat

:bbg:That's a good thing!!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Most likely internet orders.

----------


## Catbusy

Too Long; Didn't Read

----------


## obxeyeguy

Welcome, didn't miss much.

----------


## kcount

> Ran out of Trays!!!


I'll sell you some!

----------


## Johns

We're using freezer bags.

----------


## Johns

There's 38 per box.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Another recession coming soon.

----------


## Johns

> Another recession coming soon.


:cheers:Dan to the rescue!!:cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> :cheers:Dan to the rescue!!:cheers:


I sure hope so!!

----------


## Judy Canty

Gonna be a Grandma!!!  :bbg: :bbg: :bbg:

----------


## Johns

Many Congrats to You!!

----------


## k12311997

Sleep, who needs sleep?

----------


## Fezz

> Gonna be a Grandma!!!  :bbg: :bbg: :bbg:


That is awesome, Granny!!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## kcount

My town is empty.

----------


## Spexvet

> Gonna be a Grandma!!! :bbg: :bbg: :bbg:


Is this your first?

----------


## Judy Canty

You could not tell??? :bbg: :bbg: :bbg:

----------


## Trajohnnb

Is it Friday yet??

----------


## Johns

I am so done!

----------


## Johns

My brakes went out!!!!:shiner::shiner::shiner:

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I am so done!





> My brakes went out!!!!:shiner::shiner::shiner:


Hit another Amish buggy??;)

----------


## Bill West

*no refunds - no exchanges*

----------


## Johns

> Hit another Amish buggy??;)


An old lady...almost!!

----------


## k12311997

> My brakes went out!!!!:shiner::shiner::shiner:


better get better shoes

----------


## Fezz

Warren County or BUST!

----------


## Fezz

I have to go!

----------


## Fezz

Must clean the Estate!

----------


## Fezz

New owners are coming!

----------


## Fezz

I am not sad!

----------


## Fezz

The Fezz Estate................................**G*O*N*E*!!!*

----------


## Fezz

> The Fezz Estate................................**G*O*N*E*!!!*


Almost, but not yet!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> The Fezz Estate................................**G*O*N*E*!!!*


Made big bucks hopefully!!

----------


## Bill West

Please pass the jelly

----------


## Bill West

Grandkids are the GREATEST

----------


## FullCircle

Just read my signature

----------


## Spexvet

> Just read my signature


What's Joy's last name?

----------


## optical24/7

> What's Joy's last name?


 
Joy's last, Almond's first.

----------


## Fezz

Tommy, can you see?

----------


## braheem24

Jose can you see?

----------


## braheem24

by the dawn's early....

----------


## Johns

Hey there Mr. Blue...

----------


## Johns

The Loser Kills Threads...

----------


## fjpod

Don't be a killer.

----------


## Fezz

Who is a loser?

----------


## fjpod

you callin me loser?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

If the shoe fits...

----------


## Fezz

Who is on first?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Let's all drop Essilor!

----------


## Fezz

My soup is cold!

----------


## Fezz

My beer is warm!

----------


## Fezz

Techno Viking is dancing!

----------


## Fezz

> Techno Viking is dancing!


 
He might be dancing?

----------


## Fezz

Is he really dancing?

----------


## bigeyejim

Man, dis is crazy

----------


## Fezz

I want a frisbee!

----------


## Fezz

I want a Flowbee!

----------


## Fezz

Where is my Play-Doh?

----------


## Fezz

It is a bird!

----------


## Fezz

It is a plane!

----------


## Fezz

It's a.....................................................Super Fezz?????


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## fjpod

Where did everybody go?

----------


## fjpod

Cat got your tongues?

----------


## Fezz

I got Cat Tongue?

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I got Cat Tongue?


Try the health department.

----------


## Johns

Maybe  a fur ball?

----------


## fjpod

> I got Cat Tongue?


 Get some penicillin quick.

----------


## Fezz

Cat Scratch Fever, squared?

----------


## Fezz

They call me AWESOME!

----------


## Fezz

> They call me AWESOME!



Who are these *THEY*?

----------


## opticianbart

> Who are these *THEY*?


nobody here you goofball

----------


## opticianbart

> nobody here you goofball


alright, so I lied.

----------


## Johns

Only in your mind! :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 








:bbg:

----------


## Johns

....and the big Bird!

----------


## optical24/7

> ....and the big Bird!


 
A giant's middle finger?

----------


## Johns

> A giant's middle finger?


No, just an albatross!

----------


## optical24/7

Fezz' drinking, I'm sober.  :cry:

----------


## optical24/7

For three more hours! :bbg:

----------


## Fezz

> Fezz' drinking, I'm sober.



I got you covered!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> A giant's middle finger?



WV - the only state

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Looks like a "bird"

----------


## Catbusy

> Cat got your tongues?


I didn't do it!!

----------


## k12311997

> I didn't do it!!


did to, got pictures.

----------


## fjpod

who stole the cookie...

----------


## IC-UC

Today is my Birthday!!

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Oh crap, not again

----------


## Fezz

> Today is my Birthday!!



Happy birthday to you!

----------


## Fezz

Ray Mears is awesome!

----------


## Fezz

> Ray Mears is awesome!



He is Mr. Bushcraft!

----------


## Fezz

> He is Mr. Bushcraft!


So is Bradford Angier!

----------


## Fezz

> He is Mr. Bushcraft!


Tom Brown is not!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Ray Mears is awesome!



Rick Mears was awesome!

----------


## Fezz

Who is Rick Mears?

----------


## IC-UC

> Happy birthday to you!


Cheers Mate! You Rock!

----------


## IC-UC

Had one for you:cheers:

----------


## IC-UC

Enjoyed every last drop

----------


## brucekrymow

> who stole the cookie...


...from the cookie jar?

----------


## grado

what is the rule

----------


## fjpod

> ...from the cookie jar?


Who me?  Yeah you.

----------


## fjpod

> what is the rule


should be obvious now.

----------


## Fezz

Who started this mess?

----------


## Fezz

Bottoms up you Blokes!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Judy Canty

OAV Richmond this weekend!

----------


## Now I See

> OAV Richmond this weekend!


The classes look interesting!

----------


## Now I See

wish I could attend!  :cry:

----------


## Judy Canty

Wish you could too!

----------


## silver_chick_83

Cold Beer On Tap

----------


## silver_chick_83

It's 5 O'clock Somewhere

----------


## silver_chick_83

The rain is here

----------


## silver_chick_83

My Mommy Said So!!!!

----------


## silver_chick_83

The Countdown Begins NOW!!!!

----------


## optical24/7

Momma says life is...

----------


## optical24/7

Like a box of...

----------


## optical24/7

Chocolates. You never know....

----------


## optical24/7

what you will get.

----------


## happyglad

I didn't do it!!!

----------


## scottster

Why are people stupid?

----------


## scottster

I ask myself everyday!

----------


## fjpod

ophthalmic professionals rockn roll

----------


## Johns

Rockn is one word?

----------


## GAgal

This is the thread....

----------


## GAgal

that never never ends

----------


## Fezz

I have a dream!

----------


## fjpod

> Rockn is one word?


It posilutely absotively is.

----------


## fjpod

no thread is better

----------


## fjpod

hard to offend anyone.

----------


## fjpod

optician optometrist ophthalmologist ocularist

----------


## brucekrymow

> Who me?  Yeah you.


Couldn't be! Then who?

----------


## fjpod

hyperope, myope, presbyope, astigmat

----------


## fjpod

> Couldn't be! Then who?


number 2 stole the...

----------


## Fezz

I am eating oatmeal!

----------


## Fezz

What ale to drink?

----------


## Fezz

I'm thinking of beer!

----------


## Fezz

"Wango Tango" said NUGE!

----------


## Judy Canty

DAC Vision  Hawkins Optical

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

AArgh - bubbles in hardcoat

----------


## silver_chick_83

Slow day without Doctor

----------


## jmchapman

Going to see "Oceans"!

----------


## Fezz

Bottoms up for me!

----------


## Now I See

> DAC Vision Hawkins Optical


In with "E" crowd....

----------


## Fezz

Hike your own hike!

----------


## GAgal

Bored out of mind

----------


## Now I See

oompa - loompa - doopidee - doo!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Now, that's REALLY scary!

----------


## Fezz

Another headache for me!

----------


## fjpod

what could it be?

----------


## Fezz

> what could it be?


I hope just *tension*!

----------


## Fezz

> what could it be?


Anything else might suck!

----------


## Fezz

I want a yo-yo!

----------


## Fezz

To the moon Alice!

----------


## Fezz

> I want a yo-yo!


I am a yo-yo!

----------


## Fezz

Is Richard Simmons funny?

----------


## Fezz

> Is Richard Simmons funny?


He is rather silly!

----------


## Fezz

Is Rip Taylor manly?

----------


## Fezz

> Is Rip Taylor manly?


His nickname, Confetti King!

----------


## Fezz

> Is Rip Taylor manly?



Does he wear camo?

----------


## Fezz

> Is Rip Taylor manly?


Does he drink beer?

----------


## Fezz

Rip Taylor's mustache *R*U*L*E*S!!

----------


## Fezz

I got another headache!

----------


## Fezz

> I got another headache!


That's what she said!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I am a yo-yo!





> Is Richard Simmons funny?





> He is rather silly!





> Is Rip Taylor manly?





> His nickname, Confetti King!





> Does he wear camo?





> Does he drink beer?





> Rip Taylor's mustache *R*U*L*E*S!!





> I got another headache!





> That's what she said!


You call me FLUFFY?

----------


## opticianbart

> That's what she said!


contractions are one word?

----------


## kat

I'm in, you're out

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Time for chocolate now

----------


## kat

The time is NOW

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> The time is NOW


The time WAS then.

----------


## fjpod

> contractions are one word?


yes indeed they are

----------


## Fezz

> yes indeed they are


What is they are?

----------


## IC-UC

> You call me FLUFFY?


Bob wins this round!

----------


## IC-UC

But Fezz will return........

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Bob wins this round!


Thank you! Thank you!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> But Fezz will return........


We'll see about that!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> But Fezz will return........


I "fixed" his brakes.

----------


## kat

It's time it's done

----------


## kat

My PM Box's empty

----------


## Fezz

I am the WHOO!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRDJLqMFXVI

----------


## silver_chick_83

It's Snowing Outside Now!!!!!!!

----------


## kcount

75 and sunny here!

----------


## silver_chick_83

It was 78 Tuesday

----------


## silver_chick_83

And 38 right now

----------


## IC-UC

> I am the WHOO!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRDJLqMFXVI


Sorry Bob, he's back!

----------


## IC-UC

Your brake trick failed

----------


## Johns

:cheers::cheers:Thank God for Arizona!!!:cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

:cheers::cheers:I'm spending mine there!:cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

Will Texas soon follow?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Arizona like Hitler's Germany

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

You Jewish..er..Mexican?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Let's see your papers!

----------


## Johns

Giddy-Up, Tally-Ho, and Badda-Bing!

----------


## Johns

Mexicans invaded Germany?  Wow!

----------


## Johns

> Mexicans invaded Germany?  Wow!


Now it makes sense!

----------


## Fezz

> Giddy-Up, Tally-Ho, and Badda-Bing!


Road trip to Bada-Bing?

----------


## Fezz

I want new sunglasses!

----------


## Fezz

Should I get Ray-Bans?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

They made in China!

----------


## Fezz

> They made in China!


I got *made* there!

----------


## Fezz

> I got *made* there!


Or was it Canada?

----------


## Fezz

> Or was it Canada?


No, it was America!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Today's a beach day!!

----------


## Fezz

> Today's a beach day!!



I am *packing* already!

----------


## Fezz

> Today's a beach day!!



Better beat the tourists!

----------


## Fezz

> Better beat the tourists!


Don't *beat* the tourists!

----------


## Fezz

I'm smoking a cigar!

----------


## Fezz

> I'm smoking a cigar!



It's an Ashton Heritage!

----------


## Now I See

> Contraction equals one word.





> contractions are one word?


if fjpod says yes.......

----------


## Fezz

I'm drinking an ESB!

----------


## Fezz

I might have another!

----------


## Now I See

> if fjpod says yes.......


it must be so! :D

----------


## Fezz

90 and beautiful today!

----------


## Fezz

> 90 and beautiful today!


Not me, the weather!

----------


## Fezz

> I might have another!


Another would be dandy!

----------


## Fezz

Time for another cigar?

----------


## Fezz

I need more hops!

----------


## engnenk

Son of a b*&$%

----------


## fjpod

> it must be so! :D


Yer darn toot en.

----------


## Fezz

Carpe diem every day!

----------


## Johns

Man...what a weekend!

----------


## Johns

No...what a week!

----------


## Johns

Dead ewe, dead lamb...

----------


## Johns

Dead friend, Reading, Pa.

----------


## Johns

Dead friend from church...

----------


## Johns

:cheers:Ready for NEW WEEK!!!:cheers:

----------


## k12311997

> Dead friend, Reading, Pa.





> Dead friend from church...





> Dead ewe, dead lamb...


Sorry for your losses

----------


## Johns

Just a "life" thing...

----------


## Fezz

I lost my MOJO!

----------


## kcount

> I lost my MOJO!


thats what tequila for

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1238643/tequila_warning/

----------


## Fezz

Bas Rutten is funny!

----------


## Fezz

> thats what tequila for
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1238643/tequila_warning/


That made me giggle!

----------


## Fezz

I want a Chimay!

----------


## Fezz

> I want a Chimay!


 
Chimay Red, Blue, White?

----------


## Fezz

> I want a Chimay!


 
Any cheese with that?

----------


## Fezz

I love the Greaseman!

http://www.greaseman.org/


(listen at your risk)

----------


## Johns

> I love the Greaseman!
> 
> http://www.greaseman.org/
> 
> 
> (listen at your risk)


I'm counting eight words!!!

----------


## Fezz

I feel like fishing!

----------


## Fezz

I paddle my canoe!

----------


## Fezz

The sun is rising!!!

----------


## Fezz

> The sun is rising!!!



It is so awesome!!!

----------


## Fezz

> It is so awesome!!!



*I* am so awesome!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

The birds are chirping!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> *I* am so awesome!
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Happy Birthday To You!

----------


## fjpod

up early I see.

----------


## Fezz

I want to celebrate!

----------


## Johns

Now's the best time!:cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Now's the best time!:cheers:


I would say so!

----------


## Johns

Ouch!  Stocks drop....again!

----------


## fjpod

buy low, sell high.

----------


## kat

Happy Birthday to Fezz

----------


## Johns

> Ouch!  Stocks drop....again!



Ouch again...big time!

----------


## kcount

there goes the retirement

----------


## kcount

thank god theres vodka!

----------


## kcount

oh no! No Tonic!

----------


## kcount

Off to the store.

----------


## Fezz

Thank God for ale!

----------


## Fezz

Thank God for hops!

----------


## Fezz

> there goes the retirement


You have a retirement?

----------


## Fezz

Rogue Brewery is awesome!

----------


## Fezz

I have seen all!

----------


## Fezz

I'm fighting my demons!

----------


## Fezz

Chimay Red is yummy!

----------


## kat

What did you say???

----------


## Johns

> there goes the retirement


You are not kidding!

----------


## k12311997

> there goes the retirement


What is this "retirement"?

----------


## Johns

Tornado missed by yards!

----------


## uncut

My cats woke me!

----------


## Johns

Happy Mother's Day...Moms!

----------


## uncut

I miss her smile.

----------


## fjpod

I miss her wisdom

----------


## kamies76

Is it Friday Yet?


Nope.. Not even close  ;)

----------


## fjpod

> Is it Friday Yet?
> 
> 
> Nope.. Not even close  ;)


you used eight words

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Is it Friday Yet?
> 
> 
> Nope.. Not even close ;)





> you used eight words


 
Eight lashes -- wet noodle!

----------


## kamies76

Actually I considered it,  2 set's of four... ;)
its all in how you see it..... smile.......

----------


## Johns

> Actually I considered it,  2 set's of four... ;)
> its all in how you see it..... smile.......


Banned from this thread!

----------


## fjpod

call the thread police

----------


## fjpod

where are the moderators?

----------


## fjpod

only kidding, calm down.

----------


## kamies76

oops, hope I don't get 8 years optical prison....

----------


## Now I See

> oops, hope I don't get 8 years optical prison....


Easy now, just step.....

----------


## Now I See

> oops, hope I don't get 8 years optical prison....





> Easy now, just step.....


away from the keyboard!

----------


## Now I See

anybody got pepper spray???  :bbg:

----------


## kat

are there thread police?

----------


## Johns

Ifyouknow  howtodoit,  youcangetawaywith   afewmore.:bbg:

----------


## Now I See

> Ifyouknow howtodoit, youcangetawaywith afewmore.:bbg:


surveysays.....fourwords....itisa legitpost! :cheers:

----------


## kat

Inquireing minds want knowledge

----------


## fjpod

gotta make the donuts

----------


## optical24/7

I want a kolache!

----------


## Fezz

I feel like imbibing!

----------


## Opticalnewsdaily

beat a dead horse

----------


## fjpod

over and over and...

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

This is getting long.

----------


## Fezz

I am cutting grass!

----------


## fjpod

just don't smoke it

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Don't bogart that grass.

----------


## Judy Canty

Party at gym tomorrow!

----------


## Judy Canty

I've lost 22 pounds!

----------


## Judy Canty

So far...so good!

----------


## Fezz

> I've lost 22 pounds!



I have found them!

 :cry: :cheers::cheers::cheers: :cry:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hey Dude, let's party!

----------


## Johns

> I've lost 22 pounds!


\

Cut off an arm?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I've lost 22 pounds!





> \
> 
> Cut off an arm?


Too tempting...can't resist!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I've lost 22 pounds!





> \
> 
> Cut off an arm?





> Too tempting...can't resist!


Judy's gonna kill me!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I've lost 22 pounds!





> Too tempting...can't resist!


She lost the cane!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Judy, please forgive me!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

It's late, I'm tired!

----------


## fjpod

> I've lost 22 pounds!


how'd you do that?

----------


## Judy Canty

Water, exercise, more water..

----------


## Judy Canty

veggies, water, white meat

----------


## Judy Canty

No more sweet tea... :cry:

----------


## Judy Canty

> Judy's gonna kill me!!!


Gonna kill you both!

----------


## Fezz

> Gonna kill you both!


Use your cane, Judy!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Use your cane, Judy!


Now, Fezz makes three!

----------


## silver_chick_83

Snow today, 70 tomorrow

----------


## kcount

88 and sunny here.

----------


## kcount

humidity= bad hair day

----------


## kcount

if I had hair

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Happy Memorial Day, Y'all!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Thank you to everyone

----------


## bob_f_aboc

that gave their lives

----------


## bob_f_aboc

to protect our country!

----------


## edwardn

This is so fun!

----------


## optilady1

why am i awake?

----------


## optical24/7

Because you're not asleep.

----------


## optilady1

But i wanna be

----------


## uncut

loved by you, just

----------


## optilady1

you and nobody else

----------


## uncut

but you. I wanna

----------


## Johns

holy smokes people...really!

----------


## Fezz

I got muskrat love!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Will antibiotics help that?

----------


## Fezz

> Will antibiotics help that?




I seriously doubt it!

----------


## Fezz

I think I'm chafed!

----------


## Fezz

> I think I'm chafed!


I'll try Gold Bond.

----------


## Fezz

> I think I'm chafed!


Try Anti Monkey Butt!

----------


## Fezz

I'm writing to myself!

----------


## Fezz

> I'm writing to myself!


 
The Madman has returned?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I'll try Gold Bond.


Or use Gorilla Snot.

----------


## uncut

> holy smokes people...really!


Cross border campfire singalong!!!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here I sit brokenhearted.

----------


## uncut

What happened to you?

----------


## Fezz

I'm watching horse racing!

----------


## Fezz

Will Nick Zito win?

----------


## Fezz

Will Calvin win again?

----------


## Fezz

Great, I'm out thousands!

----------


## Fezz

That made me sick!

----------


## Fezz

What a real bummer!

----------


## Fezz

Should I even care?

----------


## Fezz

He had tender feet!

----------


## Fezz

I'm in horse country!

----------


## Fezz

Bolten center is near!

----------


## Fezz

Ice Box just stunk!

----------


## Fezz

I've eaten too much!

----------


## Fezz

I've drank too much!

----------


## Fezz

Should I do wash?

----------


## Fezz

I'll try to overcome!

----------


## Fezz

Is BP to blame?

----------


## Fezz

Humidity can be chafing!

----------


## BMH

> Humidity can be chafing!


baby powder is wonderful!

----------


## Fezz

Is it really wonderful?

----------


## Fezz

ACE now has Craftsman?

----------


## Johns

The pond just overflowed!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Hell or high water

----------


## bob_f_aboc

High Water it is!

----------


## Johns

You are to blame!

----------


## Johns

Why is everybody driving?

----------


## Johns

Why not just walk?

----------


## Johns

We're talk...no action!

----------


## Johns

We'll go cheap route.

----------


## Johns

Poor Al...no Tipper.:bbg:

----------


## Johns

His marriage has fever!:hammer:

----------


## Johns

I'm buying 10 cylinder!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## cocoisland58

Lucky Tipper....no Al.

----------


## uncut

Maybe both get lucky....!!!!!

----------


## fjpod

nothin to say today

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Sometimes that is enough!

----------


## Fezz

Where has everybody gone?

----------


## wolfman

To the local bar

----------


## Fezz

Doesn't anybody use punctuation?

----------


## wolfman

When I want to.

----------


## kat

I'm opening own store!

----------


## uncut

An independent is born!!!!!!!!

----------


## uncut

Break out the cigars.

----------


## kat

You got that right!!!!!

----------


## kcount

Congratulations to you KAT!

----------


## uncut

*Independent Club* member Candidate!

----------


## Fezz

Fired up my pipe!

----------


## Fezz

Nothing like corn cob!

----------


## Fezz

Prince Albert will do!

----------


## Fezz

Next will be kinnick-kinnick!

----------


## Fezz

How are Harry's clubs?

----------


## Fezz

He retired, and vanished!

----------


## Fezz

Entry Requirement thread ROCKS!

----------


## Fezz

Step up, step aside?

----------


## Johns

Where're you guys staying?

----------


## Johns

The castle with kings?

----------


## Fezz

Bed of my truck!

----------


## Fezz

I am fired up!

----------


## Fezz

You better speak up!

----------


## Fezz

> You better speak up!


Or you shut up!

----------


## Johns

I'm there...same time.

----------


## Johns

Maybe a day earlier.

----------


## Johns

Staying near the John?

----------


## Fezz

Got a spare ottoman?

----------


## Johns

It can be arranged.

----------


## Fezz

> Staying near the John?



Sounds like a "ISSUE"!

----------


## Johns

It's a big room!

----------


## Johns

Pack the air mattresses!

----------


## Fezz

We sleep in shifts!

----------


## Johns

Holy cow!  Holy Cow!

----------


## Fezz

Are pajamas really mandatory?

----------


## Johns

:bbg::bbg::bbg:Yes, very, very mandatory!:bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## Fezz

I sleep moon out!

----------


## Johns

> I sleep moon out!



Thanks...I just puked!

----------


## Fezz

I snore a lot!

----------


## Fezz

I don't sleep long!

----------


## Johns

Sometimes, I don't sleep...

----------


## Johns

2:00AM?  Hit the gym!

----------


## Johns

Might find Harry there!

----------


## Fezz

Is the floor available?

----------


## Johns

Of course it is!

----------


## Fezz

I'll sleep on it!

----------


## Johns

Just move the chair!

----------


## Fezz

That looks very comfy!

----------


## Fezz

Good night, for now!

----------


## Fezz

I am up already!

----------


## Flat Eric

Breakfast like a king

----------


## njtigereye

Hey I'm new here!

----------


## Fezz

> Hey I'm new here!



Are you a SPAMMER?

----------


## opticianbart

> Are you a SPAMMER?


What is your e-mail?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Sign up for newsletter!

----------


## Fezz

I like Pat Croce!

----------


## Fezz

I like Jim Croce!

----------


## Eyefish

King for a day

----------


## Eyefish

Fool for a lifetime

----------


## Eyefish

*Stay thirsty my friends!!*

----------


## Eyefish

Thanks Fezz for quote!

----------


## Fezz

Pat Croce is motivational!

----------


## Fezz

His website is http://www.patcroce.com/

----------


## optical24/7

Never heard of him.

----------


## optical24/7

Does he do homebrew?

----------


## Fezz

> Never heard of him.


He wrote good books!

----------


## Johns

I know green grocer...

----------


## Fezz

It smells like victory!

----------


## Fezz

Did Tommy Tutone die?

----------


## kat

Ready to open, July!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## optical24/7

> It smells like victory!


 
Smells Like Teen Spirit!

----------


## Fezz

Could it be magic?

----------


## fjpod

> His website is http://www.patcroce.com/


Four word, I guess.

----------


## HarryChiling

This board really sucks.

----------


## kcount

should still do Atlanta

----------


## kcount

Fezz is buying beer

----------


## kcount

with the FezzJohns Card

----------


## kcount

thats what I hear

----------


## HarryChiling

> should still do Atlanta


To support "hive mind"?

----------


## kcount

No "hive mind" here.

----------


## kcount

more free thinkers da'better

----------


## kcount

waterfalls start with a drop.

----------


## finefocus

> waterfalls start with a drop.


so do droughts:

we now average four

----------


## kcount

weekend drunks do too!
:cheers::cheers:

----------


## ih8wlmrt

what is hive mind?

----------


## uncut

Group Thinking, Common Goal!

----------


## uncut

Individualism Out, Team In!

----------


## Johns

> To support "hive mind"?


Bring a large stick.

----------


## Johns

Call's us "Un" folks...

----------


## Johns

Know why we're "Un"

----------


## Johns

UnExpo plus a few?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

It's certainly not Un-Cola!

----------


## Johns

> It's certainly not Un-Cola!


Well...it "kinda" is.

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Yesterday was my birthday!

----------


## Now I See

> Yesterday was my birthday!


Happy belated birthday, IneedChocolate!

----------


## optical24/7

> Yesterday was my birthday!


Happy late chocolate birthday!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Johns

> Happy late chocolate birthday!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


 
Indeed!

----------


## optical24/7

Johns, you need to....

----------


## optical24/7

use your stuttering skills...

----------


## optical24/7

> Indeed!


 
On this word entry.....

----------


## optical24/7

In---in---in----deed!




:bbg::cheers::bbg:

----------


## Johns

What's              ........................a woodpecker?
............................................................  .  ..........................................
............................................................  ZOWIE!.................................
................................

----------


## kat

Only four days left!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> What's the accommodation of a woodpecker? I was sitting on the back porch this AM, and a woodpecker comes flying from about 50 yard away, lands on a post, and picks a tiny bug out of a knot in the wood. It seemed he looked at it first, and then ZOWIE! he just zapped it.


Use only four words???!!!???

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Yesterday was my birthday!


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!  Today's mine!

----------


## GAgal

Haha Bob! You are

----------


## GAgal

still older than me!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Haha Bob! You are


three decades, five years

----------


## GAgal

older by 2.5 months

----------


## Johns

> Use only four words???!!!???


OOPS!  Not Highjack Thread!???

----------


## Johns

> OOPS!  Not Highjack Thread!???


I'm getting TOOOOOOO old!!!

----------


## pseudonym

You and me both.

----------


## kat

official opening July seventh!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Johns

I really miss Texas...

----------


## obxeyeguy

Little cooler here today!

----------


## obxeyeguy

High only about 88

----------


## optical24/7

> I really miss Texas...


Come on down Johns.....

----------


## optical24/7

still got the room.....

----------


## optical24/7

in my tool shed....

----------


## optical24/7

If you don't mind....

----------


## optical24/7

Sleeping with the lawnmower.

:bbg::cheers::bbg:

----------


## optical24/7

And dont ask me....

----------


## optical24/7

what her name is!

:bbg:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Sleeping with the lawnmower.
> 
> :bbg::cheers::bbg:





> And dont ask me....





> what her name is!
> 
> :bbg:


 
What is *HIS* name??

----------


## Johns

Bummer! :cry: Bummer! :cry: Bummer! :cry: Bummer! :cry:

----------


## Johns

:angry:  I HATE Fall Weddings!!!!!  :angry:

----------


## optical24/7

> :angry: I HATE Fall Weddings!!!!! :angry:


 
Tell them Vegas Wedding! :bbg:

----------


## Johns

I would love to!

----------


## Johns

Maybe if I pay?

----------


## RetroRat

> Tell them Vegas Wedding! :bbg:


Say Hi to Elvis! :D

----------


## fjpod

> Yesterday was my birthday!


Tomorrow is my birthday.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Happy Birthday tomorrow then.

----------


## Laurie

Happy Birthday Fellow Cancerian

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Optiboard is slow tonight

----------


## uncut

Tomorrow is Canada Day!

----------


## uncut

Formerly aka Dominion Day!

----------


## uncut

The Queen is visiting!

----------


## uncut

She's having a sleep-over!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

An eh day eh?

----------


## Johns

Got married July First!:cheers:

----------


## Johns

More than 20 years!

----------


## braheem24

T minus 40 minutes...

----------


## uncut

Happy Anniversary to Johns!!!!!!!

----------


## optical24/7

> Happy Anniversary to Johns!!!!!!!


Condolences to the Mrs.'   :cry: 




:bbg:

----------


## Johns

You got lucky...babe!

----------


## Johns

When I found you...

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I see dead people…

----------


## optical24/7

> I see dead people…


Stay out of Walmart!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Eat healthy junk food.

----------


## kat

Open 1 day, YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## uncut

Only 36499 to go!

----------


## fjpod

How hot near You?

----------


## fjpod

95+ nearly a week

----------


## kat

Phoenix is 110+ HOT

----------


## pseudonym

Ducttaped Nicoderm patch on!

----------


## fjpod

Tried ducttape on mouth?

----------


## fjpod

sorry, couldn't resist it.

----------


## pseudonym

Could come to that.

----------


## Jubilee

Got one for allergies?

----------


## Jubilee

I have seem to

----------


## Jubilee

become allergic to everything....

----------


## Jubilee

Including my allergy medication!!!

----------


## uncut

Scotch/Rocks, apply* liberally*.

----------


## tigerlilly

When does school start?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Scotch/Rocks, apply* liberally*.


Gin/Tonic, same instructions!

----------


## Flat Eric

Spain won the football!

----------


## fjpod

NYC 90+ this week

----------


## fjpod

summer in the city

----------


## fjpod

back of my neck...

----------


## optical24/7

fjpod is a redneck!  :drop:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gettin' dirty and gritty.

----------


## Now I See

isnt' it a pity?

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

now we're rhyming, too?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

no, we're Lovin' Spoonful!

----------


## optical24/7

That's a mouth full!

----------


## kat

sidewalk hotter'n a matchhead

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

But at night it's

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

rainy, hot and wet

----------


## engnenk

Is lmao one word?

----------


## fjpod

> fjpod is a redneck! :drop:


  worse, I'm a hick.

----------


## fjpod

> Is lmao one word?


does it really matter

----------


## kat

Excesive Heat-Advisory day 4

----------


## elaneo

It is my time.

----------


## optical24/7

> worse, I'm a hick.


So....You're from Texas?














Before Dragon says it......

















Beat you to it!
















West "By God" Virginia!

















You're a hick too!







:bbg: :bbg: :bbg: :bbg:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

WV shaped like bird.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Give bird left hand.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Happy Birthday my son!

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Keep smiling, stay happy!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Happy, but not dreamer...

----------


## elaneo

Happiness is enjoying work

----------


## kat

What are you doing?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I am happy now!

----------


## uncut

Dog days of summer

----------


## PhotonicGuy

A dog day afternoon

----------


## fjpod

back to school ideas?

----------


## Judy Canty

Don't forget college kids...

----------


## fjpod

specs and contacts package.

----------


## uncut

It's raining, it's pouring...

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Raining cats and dogs.

----------


## kat

Had RAIN in Phoenix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

No rain over here!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Only the hot weather....

----------


## pseudonym

...it's a dry heat

----------


## kat

That's what "they" say

----------


## Yeap

is hot out there

----------


## PhotonicGuy

but rain is coming....

----------


## PhotonicGuy

now it is raining...

----------


## kat

Hot Hot more Hot

----------


## cleyes

air conditioners, thank God

----------


## Yeap

it causing global warming..

----------


## PhotonicGuy

thinning the ozone layer…

----------


## Yeap

more UV protection needed

----------


## PhotonicGuy

If this is enough…

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Nope, it's never enough

----------


## PhotonicGuy

what to do then?

----------


## uncut

Make like a mushroom?

----------


## kat

which kind of mushroom?

----------


## kat

magic or regular mushroom?

----------


## fjpod

hot, no rain here.

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

HA! No one answered

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

about type of mushrooms

----------


## uncut

some claim magic, best

----------


## uncut

others prefer morel type

----------


## bob_f_aboc

morel good...magic better

----------


## bob_f_aboc

:Rolleyes: ...I have been told... :Rolleyes:

----------


## cleyes

How did they remember??????

----------


## Yeap

they need a reminder??

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

What are we forgetting?

----------


## cleyes

I do not recall

----------


## fjpod

surfacing is sure fun

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

surfing is fun, too

----------


## cleyes

surfing is more fun

----------


## fjpod

I guess you're right

----------


## fjpod

i know you're right.

----------


## cleyes

I could be mistaken

----------


## PhotonicGuy

So, who is right?

----------


## cleyes

Duh, what was question?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

is surfing great fun?

----------


## kat

water or computer surfing?????

----------


## fjpod

I'll stick to swimming.

----------


## Yeap

both are tiring activity

----------


## fjpod

Gotta work again today

----------


## PhotonicGuy

good luck to you

----------


## cleyes

last posts..non sequiturs

----------


## PhotonicGuy

this is the end?

----------


## cleyes

NEVER... we are recharging!!!

----------


## Yeap

rest, and start again..

----------


## fjpod

do your recalls work?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I hope they work

----------


## cleyes

My dog very obedient!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

my cat very lazy...

----------


## cleyes

my cat actually fetches

----------


## Now I See

> my cat actually fetches


brings it back, too?

----------


## jpways

> my cat actually fetches


My cat just kvetches

----------


## PhotonicGuy

red hot chili peppers

----------


## kat

got TV on internet!!

----------


## cleyes

knew something was missing!

----------


## GAgal

something missing is Fezz

----------


## GAgal

I miss Fezz greatly

----------


## cleyes

Why is Fezz missing?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

went to buy coke....

----------


## cleyes

is he on wagon?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

No wagon holds FEZZ!

----------


## cleyes

Must be under wagon

----------


## musicvirtuoso

I need more money

----------


## cleyes

Good non sequitur here

----------


## fjpod

need some new life

----------


## fjpod

maybe anti-oxidants would help.

----------


## fjpod

anybody got good news?

----------


## fjpod

anybody find the Fezz?

----------


## cleyes

Having good time hiding?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

but is he hiding?

----------


## GAgal

He's here...doesn't post

----------


## cleyes

He's observing? not participating?

----------


## uncut

The strong, silent type?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Has nothing to say?

----------


## cleyes

Playing hard to get?

----------


## Johns

> Has nothing to say?


...to consumers + Online sellers?

----------


## cleyes

we need fresh material

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> ...to consumers + Online sellers?


 say it for all

----------


## kat

Can I go home??????

----------


## fjpod

we need new blood

----------


## cleyes

More humour ? More inventiveness?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I guess is both

----------


## cleyes

too early in morning

----------


## PhotonicGuy

too early for humor?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Humor ar arr arrr!

----------


## Striderswife

What 'choo talkin 'bout?

----------


## kcount

business is waaaayyy down

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

School has started today.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Everyone came in yesterday.

----------


## kcount

been slow 2 weeks

----------


## kcount

everyone was on vaction.

School starts on Monday

----------


## duck fan

> we need new blood


New blood you say?

----------


## uncut

breakfast= bacon minus eggs?

----------


## RustyS

does this look infected

----------


## cleyes

Can't tell without specs

----------


## Yeap

another slow business day

----------


## Yeap

why must minus egg??

----------


## cleyes

Uncut....why no egg?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Don't run with scissors.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

you'll cut your fingers

----------


## uncut

> Uncut....why no egg?


Referring to egg recall!:D

----------


## PhotonicGuy

breakfast: milk and cereals....

----------


## duck fan

lunch: who has ideas?

----------


## fjpod

burger and some fries

----------


## cleyes

Great nap, not hungry

----------


## fjpod

green eggs and ham

----------


## cleyes

green face and barf

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Wings for lunch today!

----------


## cleyes

Saturday , breakfast al fresco

----------


## uncut

Two oil changes, washes

----------


## uncut

acres of grass cut

----------


## uncut

adrenalin,caffeine, insomnia, planning.

----------


## cleyes

Love watching men work

----------


## PhotonicGuy

hate hearing men snoring

----------


## cleyes

Sleep apnea is killer

----------


## PhotonicGuy

solution may be surgery

----------


## Yeap

is there other solution?

----------


## Striderswife

There's always another way.

----------


## kat

Wax on, Wax off

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Wax on, Hair off!

----------


## cleyes

Waxing, waning, moon viewing

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Maybe mooning AND viewing? :)

----------


## cleyes

Certainly mooning and spooning

----------


## PhotonicGuy

just walking and talking

----------


## k12311997

> Certainly mooning and spooning


Way too much information

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Nothing to see here.

----------


## kaypaula

L. M. A. O!

----------


## cleyes

Mooning at the moon?

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Tonight, all cloudy here

----------


## cleyes

Oh, what a night!

----------


## fjpod

sticka fork in it

----------


## cleyes

Done to a turn

----------


## uncut

full mooners out today!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

mooners having fun today?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

or they just shocking?

----------


## cleyes

By the light of.....

----------


## fjpod

need some good barbecue

----------


## bob_f_aboc

come to Texas, Y'all!

----------


## cleyes

Best barbecue in Bronx!!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

barbecue... is the best!

----------


## Mizikal

does this look infected

----------


## PhotonicGuy

is infected by whom?

----------


## optical24/7

Was Pamela Anderson here?

----------


## Striderswife

It's *WAY* weird today.

----------


## fjpod

where in the bronx?

----------


## cleyes

Mo Gridders  565 Hunt's Pt. Ave

----------


## cleyes

Barbecue and car repair!!!!!

----------


## Jubilee

Repairs, food and gas!

----------


## Fezz

*The Fezz has returned!

*:cheers::cheers:

----------


## optical24/7

> *The Fezz has returned!*
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


 
Do we know you??   :Confused:

----------


## Craig

Where you been?

----------


## Fezz

> Where you been?


That is only three!

----------


## uncut

> *The Fezz has returned!
> 
> *:cheers::cheers:


Is FULL MOON involved?

----------


## Fezz

> Is FULL MOON involved?


It can be arranged!

----------


## kat

Who else is missing????

----------


## cleyes

Can't ask for more!!

----------


## fjpod

please sir, some more

----------


## cleyes

Oliver Twist starving slowly?

----------


## Fezz

Bat in the house!

----------


## cleyes

Not in the belfry?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

psst...Fezz is back

----------


## GAgal

> psst...Fezz is back


We are not worthy

----------


## kat

I am too worthy

----------


## kat

At least I think!!

----------


## cleyes

I think you are

----------


## kat

why thanks, very much

----------


## cleyes

It was my pleasure!

----------


## fjpod

gag me with spoon

----------


## cleyes

New Yorkers ARE fuzzy!!!

----------


## uncut

Is a mold involved?

----------


## kat

Earl is blowing hard

----------


## BMH

Grabbing my surfboard now!

----------


## Yeap

start my work day..

----------


## cleyes

Love a good storm

----------


## Fezz

Car broken into today!

----------


## Fezz

> Car broken into today!



Sucks to be me!

----------


## uncut

> Car broken into today!


Sorry to hear that!

----------


## cleyes

Bummer, what is missing?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Did they take beer?

----------


## GAgal

How did that happen?

----------


## uncut

> Did they take beer?


Probably the empties!

----------


## Fezz

> How did that happen?


Bride left door unlocked!

----------


## Fezz

> Bummer, what is missing?


Wallet, credit cards, money.

----------


## cleyes

how is wedded bliss?

----------


## kat

mine is great, thanks

----------


## Fezz

> Probably the empties!


 
That is only three!

----------


## Fezz

I feel like skipping!

----------


## eyeguy21

Why only four words?

----------


## Fezz

> I feel like skipping!


 
Skipping is so groovey!

----------


## uncut

> That is only three!


Probably just the empties!:hammer::hammer::bbg:

----------


## cleyes

> Wallet, credit cards, money.


Still talking to bride?

----------


## Fezz

She is my sweetheart!

----------


## cleyes

> she is my sweetheart!


am now your fan !!!!!!!

----------


## fjpod

sorry about your trouble

----------


## fjpod

> Why only four words?


Because it's the rule

----------


## GAgal

> She is my sweetheart!


Awwww....you are sweet

----------


## GAgal

> Skipping is so groovey!


Shake your groove thing

----------


## uncut

Optiboarders giddy, leaving Iraq?

----------


## Fezz

Hit the floor running!

----------


## fjpod

get out of town

----------


## kat

Staying in town..................sigh

----------


## uncut

A staycation, quality one!

----------


## Johns

On the road again!

----------


## cleyes

Where are you going?

----------


## Johns

> Where are you going?


Land of the Bitteroot.

----------


## k12311997

The divorce is final!!!!!!!

----------


## uncut

Bells of freedom ring!

----------


## cleyes

New day, fresh start

----------


## Fezz

Time to drink beer!

----------


## Mizikal

thats what she said

----------


## uncut

> Time to drink beer!


eggs poached--beer, t-juice.

----------


## uncut

> thats what she said


Time to drink beer?

----------


## uncut

> The divorce is final!!!!!!!


Shirt still on back?

----------


## uncut

Got taken to cleaners?

----------


## cleyes

Pants on with string?

----------


## uncut

Should we fund raise?

----------


## Mizikal

what was the cost

----------


## cleyes

Nosy ******s aren't we?

----------


## GAgal

Not nosy, just family

----------


## k12311997

> Shirt still on back?





> Got taken to cleaners?





> Pants on with string?





> Should we fund raise?





> what was the cost


Only cost, my heart

----------


## GAgal

> Only cost, my heart


I am very sorry

----------


## cleyes

Maximum price to pay

----------


## uncut

Cost of heart...priceless.

----------


## Fezz

I'm going fishing tomorrow!

----------


## Mizikal

who won this game

----------


## cleyes

game not over yet

----------


## fjpod

> I'm going fishing tomorrow!


 bringin the home brews?

----------


## Fezz

> bringin the home brews?


Not on the canoe!

----------


## Fezz

Come here fishy, fishy!

----------


## uncut

Only canoe, is tipsy!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> who won this game


 will be a winner?

----------


## cleyes

> Only canoe, is tipsy!


Tippy Canoe Tyler Too

----------


## fjpod

marinate bait in beer

----------


## fjpod

fish will swim backwards

----------


## cleyes

Will leap into canoe

----------


## uncut

And out again, too!

----------


## uncut

Fish 1, Fezz 0

----------


## Mizikal

Drink ! Drink! Drink! Drink!

----------


## Yeap

drink drunk drink drunk...

----------


## Mizikal

life is a Cabaret.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

but is too short

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

to sweat small stuff

----------


## PhotonicGuy

to dry big clothes

----------


## cleyes

should wear no clothes

----------


## Fezz

Sounds like a party!

----------


## cleyes

Not at my age!!!! LOL

----------


## uncut

Birthday suit...very formal!!

----------


## cleyes

Come as you are?

----------


## uncut

Keg party at Fezz"s!!!

----------


## uncut

Fish Fry at Fezz's?

----------


## GAgal

What time party Fezz?

----------


## Fezz

When you show up!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I'll be right there!

----------


## GAgal

what should I bring?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

bring surf and turf

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Fezz has the beer

----------


## cleyes

Enough fish for everyone?

----------


## Mizikal

Saturday night fish fry

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Only fish and beer?

----------


## kat

Slaw, chips, and napkins

----------


## cleyes

Loaves and fishes miracle?

----------


## Mizikal

here four more words

----------


## Mizikal

It might be snowing!

----------


## uncut

> It might be snowing!


 
But summer isn't over!

----------


## uncut

Any room for cats?

----------


## cleyes

dogs drool, cats RULE!!

----------


## Mizikal

Sheba drools and rules!

----------


## cleyes

Din Din rules Attila

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

King of the Huns

----------


## Mizikal

needs more coffee now!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

which was their language?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> needs more coffee now!


 I just had one...

----------


## Mizikal

Fezz make coffee beer?

----------


## Mizikal

or maybe beer coffee

----------


## Fezz

> Fezz make coffee beer?


Victory Village is awesome!

----------


## Fezz

Make a difference today!

----------


## Striderswife

Can't have caffiene anymore.  :(

----------


## optilady1

> dogs drool, cats RULE!!


amen to that, yo

----------


## PhotonicGuy

more and more coffee....

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I'm still sleepy...

----------


## kat

Off to Lab now

----------


## Mizikal

who wears short shorts?

----------


## optical24/7

> who wears short shorts?


 
Johns...With shaved legs!




:bbg::cheers::shiner::cheers::bbg:

----------


## Fezz

Is it wine thirty?

----------


## cleyes

> which was their language?


Attila Hunny  beszel magyarul

----------


## IC-UC

> Is it wine thirty?


No, Beer O' Clock

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> Attila Hunny  beszel magyarul


 not turkish or mongolian?

----------


## uncut

Today is Friday, thankfully!

----------


## uncut

Chris Ryser snowbirding south?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> Today is Friday, thankfully!


  weekend is coming, indeed

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Beautiful weather here today!

----------


## Fezz

> weekend is coming, indeed


 
I've already started mine!

----------


## Fezz

> weekend is coming, indeed


 
We must all celebrate!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> I've already started mine!


  you are so lucky

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> We must all celebrate!


  you are absolutely right!

----------


## Mizikal

vacation starts seven days!!!!

----------


## Fezz

Let's all prance around!

----------


## k12311997

> Let's all prance around!


Were you watching me?

----------


## Now I See

I always feel like...

----------


## Fezz

My gullet loves ale!

----------


## Mizikal

I used five words

----------


## uncut

> I used five words


Case of verbal diarrhea!

----------


## uncut

Or is virtual diarrhea?

----------


## Mizikal

it was virtually diarrhea

----------


## uncut

A horribly special day.

----------


## cleyes

Sorrow and anger mingled

----------


## Mizikal

forget them not ,remember

----------


## fjpod

new buildings rising, glad.

----------


## fjpod

those lost forever, sad

----------


## Mizikal

hold strong hold true

----------


## uncut

under Red, White, Blue

----------


## Mizikal

I like this thread

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

It's 5AM on Optiboard

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

35 viewers want jobs

----------


## uncut

may they all succeed!

----------


## Mizikal

drinking wheat beer today!

----------


## uncut

....bringing in the "sheaves"

----------


## uncut

Canadian geese winging south.

----------


## uncut

Garden bounty unearthed today!

----------


## optical24/7

> Canadian geese winging south.


 
Waiting........With twelve gauge.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

bad luck or not?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I am getting bored.

----------


## Striderswife

You should go home.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Sounds like an idea!!

----------


## skt

I wish I could

----------


## PhotonicGuy

it's a new day!

----------


## uncut

LIFE....a scary rollercoaster!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

to feel the adrenalin...

----------


## Mr._Goggle

I think it's cool.

----------


## Mizikal

eating beans and lentils!

----------


## skt

good and healthy too

----------


## cleyes

> eating beans and lentils!


Oh boy, gaseous eruptions!

----------


## uncut

That'll leave a mark!

----------


## cleyes

Need new tidy whiteys

----------


## uncut

Stores are still open!

----------


## uncut

Pick up beer,too.:cheers:

----------


## fjpod

despite the high cost

----------


## fjpod

living is still popular

----------


## Yeap

life is still exciting

----------


## uncut

Still buying green bananas!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

have you the monkeys?

----------


## cleyes

We are the monkeys

----------


## Fezz

Monkey see monkey do!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

I'm a sick monkey....

----------


## skt

we're all sick monkeys

----------


## cleyes

why not happy campers?

----------


## uncut

One time,.......at bandcamp......

----------


## cleyes

Oh boy, do tell!!

----------


## skt

once upon a time.......

----------


## PhotonicGuy

there was a king

----------


## skt

who lost his queen.....

----------


## uncut

He wasn't queenly, anyways.

----------


## skt

I'm laughing so hard that I can't even begin to think of a comeback to that

----------


## uncut

> I'm laughing so hard that I can't even begin to think of a comeback to that


Excess verbiage alert!:shiner:

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> He wasn't queenly, anyways.


story becomes soap opera

----------


## uncut

> He wasn't queenly, anyways.


...but his brother was!

----------


## skt

and their parents were.......

----------


## cleyes

Founders of Dairy Queen

----------


## kat

Uncle a Drag Queen

----------


## finefocus

who liked his heifers

----------


## uncut

..and ....cow .......over.........moon!

----------


## uncut

Today's fable brought to

----------


## uncut

you by: Makers'f ACETONE!

----------


## cleyes

That explains it!

----------


## Fezz

Jeff Trail is back!

----------


## fjpod

Let's try this again

----------


## fjpod

Once upon a time

----------


## fjpod

there was an optician...

----------


## cleyes

who went to bandcamp

----------


## Fezz

I fought the law

----------


## IC-UC

and the law won.....

----------


## PhotonicGuy

then, now and tomorrow....

----------


## Mizikal

then happily ever after ?

----------


## PhotonicGuy

it's an unfinished story...

----------


## vintagetie

Trembling, words lose meaning

----------


## Striderswife

That's what you think!

----------


## optical24/7

My guitar gently weeps  :cry:

----------


## skt

strumming my tears away

----------


## Fezz

drinking my tears away

----------


## cleyes

Laughing my tears away!

----------


## uncut

:DLaughter's the best medicine!

----------


## Yeap

Totally agree with that..

----------


## cleyes

There once was a .....

----------


## uncut

visually impaired optometrist named.....

----------


## uncut

Sam, who unclear of ...

----------


## uncut

the concept of "exam"....

----------


## uncut

in frustration, one day...

----------


## Fezz

Harry is coming today!

----------


## Fezz

I got the beers!

----------


## Fezz

I got the cigars

----------


## Fezz

I got the deck

----------


## cleyes

> in frustration, one day...


Denied Fezz the beer....

----------


## Fezz

I got the afternoon

----------


## Fezz

It's time to *PARTY*!

----------


## Fezz

> Denied Fezz the beer....


Fezz went ape crazy

----------


## optical24/7

Fezz got monkey butt.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

That means it's pink

----------


## Fezz

> Fezz got monkey butt.



Better use more powder

----------


## Fezz

cocked, locked, let's rock

----------


## Fezz

rock with my Glock!

----------


## Striderswife

can't stop the rock!

----------


## Fezz

can't stop the GLOCK!

----------


## PhotonicGuy

use a bulletproof vest

----------


## skt

I'm bringin' the wine

----------


## Fezz

Wine would be fine

----------


## kat

save some for me

----------


## Fezz

Where is Harry at?

----------


## skt

Harry's at the bar

----------


## kcount

Oh yeah, Libation Friday!

----------


## uncut

Double Scotch, Rocks....please!

----------


## Fezz

Is it morning already

----------


## Fezz

> Double Scotch, Rocks....please!



 Double Dutch Bus, please

----------


## optical24/7

How was Harry's visit?

----------


## cleyes

Is everyone still standing?

----------


## uncut

One...two...three... four......

----------


## uncut

Librarian convention in town?

----------


## Fezz

Better check them out

----------


## uncut

Librarians do it alphabetically.

----------


## cleyes

Only if seeing clearly!

----------


## uncut

T-shirt: Opticians Fit Beautifully

----------


## cleyes

OPTOMETRIST: Lawrence Welk wannabee!

----------


## Fezz

Opticians do it spectacularly

----------


## NCspecs

Noisy cricket, no sleep!

----------


## HarryChiling

> Where is Harry at?


I'm still being indoctrinated.

----------


## HarryChiling

Had lots of fun.

----------


## HarryChiling

See you next time.

----------


## kat

Where should I look

----------


## NCspecs

Check under the dresser....

----------


## skt

but it is fun

----------


## Johns

> Noisy cricket...


Going to miss them...

----------


## optical24/7

> Going to miss them...


Montana not have crickets??

----------


## uncut

Yep, mistaken for horses.

----------


## uncut

Spinning room=Fezz Fuzzy!

----------


## Johns

> Montana not have crickets??


Not in the winter!

----------


## uncut

BEER WEEK in Toronto!!!!

----------


## Fezz

Every week beer week

----------


## Fezz

> BEER WEEK in Toronto!!!!


maybe I should go

----------


## uncut

and stay for OKtoberfest!

----------


## Diane

Bless his/her little heart.

Diane

----------


## Fezz

> and stay for OKtoberfest!



Stay at your place

----------


## skt

come to MY place

----------


## optical24/7

Bring your own bedbugs! :bbg:

----------


## uncut

> Stay at your place


Live far from Toronto :cry:

----------


## uncut

Last day(s) of Summer!

----------


## NCspecs

> Yep, mistaken for horses.


ha ha ha ha! ;)

----------


## Fezz

> Live far from Toronto


I do or you

----------


## skt

follow the thought train

----------


## uncut

> I do or you


Me...me...me...me.

----------


## Diopterman

Lets go space trucking

----------


## Diopterman

I might join in

----------


## Fezz

> Lets go space trucking


 
I'll take a ride

----------


## skt

where are we going

----------


## uncut

No ECPs been before?

----------


## skt

please take me there

----------


## uncut

Dream.....first ECP Mars!

----------


## skt

who"ll go with me?

----------


## Fezz

travel the astral plane

----------


## uncut

Can you use Airmiles?

----------


## Striderswife

Calgon, take me away!

----------


## Fezz

lets start out early

----------


## Fezz

time to seize day

----------


## fjpod

carpe diem, three words???

----------


## Fezz

They just might be

----------


## Fezz

I'm cruising for drusen

----------


## Fezz

time for some tea

----------


## Jubilee

excited about interview tomorrow!

----------


## Jubilee

though flight is EARLY!!!

----------


## uncut

media, job, or modeling????

----------


## Striderswife

> time to seize day (02:30 AM)


Do you not sleep?

----------


## kat

got what I wanted

----------


## Fezz

Wings and beer tonight

----------


## skt

for me ...Friday night

----------


## uncut

> got what I wanted


What were you wanting?

----------


## Fezz

I'm staying up tonight

----------


## uncut

What's the auspicious occasion?

----------


## Fezz

I'm buying some Danners

----------


## uncut

AUSPICIOUS, indeed!  Nighty Night!

----------


## Fezz

Don't go to sleep

----------


## Fezz

Setting goals for today

----------


## Fezz

write them all down

----------


## Fezz

make something happen today

----------


## Fezz

> Do you not sleep?



too excited to sleep

----------


## Fezz

I'm digging harvest moon

----------


## Fezz

time to get busy!

----------


## uncut

Is that Fezz snoring?



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Fezz

Plowing through my day

----------


## Fezz

Rage against the machine

----------


## optical24/7

Off early today Fezz?

----------


## Fezz

> Off early today Fezz?


 
usual time for me

----------


## Fezz

are you swinging by

----------


## optical24/7

> are you swinging by


In spirit my friend!


:bbg::cheers::bbg:

----------


## Fezz

> In spirit my friend!
> 
> 
> :bbg::cheers::bbg:


I'll drink to that!

----------


## kat

saw 3D TV - WOWWWWWWWWW

----------


## Fezz

I am rocking it!

----------


## optical24/7

> I am rocking it!


Got a buzz yet?

----------


## Fezz

Buzz on baby yeah

----------


## Fezz

Daughter is coming over

----------


## Fezz

There goes my fun

----------


## Fezz

Where are my Danners

----------


## fjpod

up early, can't sleep.

----------


## cleyes

love sleep, never enough

----------


## fjpod

so why you up?

----------


## cleyes

filling in, vacationing optician

----------


## cleyes

Work 8am, need COFFEE!!!

----------


## uncut

Third cup....day off!!!!!:bbg::bbg:

----------


## cleyes

to nursing home now

----------


## cleyes

for pet therapy fun!!!

----------


## uncut

It's Saturday night  and......

----------


## fjpod

I ain't go no...

----------


## cleyes

Too pooped to pop!

----------


## uncut

Koffee, Kahlua,...let's rumble.

----------


## cleyes

Cat on lap, kneading

----------


## uncut

vehicle on driveway, washing.

----------


## skt

ah-h-h-h.. Saturday...nap time

----------


## cleyes

Good night Mrs Calabash!!

----------


## uncut

Good Night John Boy

----------


## Fezz

good night Mary Ellen

----------


## fjpod

good night grand pa

----------


## Fezz

I need some vittles

----------


## cleyes

Diner breakfast, the best!

----------


## fjpod

going to diner now

----------


## fjpod

best in NY City

----------


## fjpod

tunnel to towers race

----------


## fjpod

might catch a glimpse

----------


## cleyes

Food first, running next?

----------


## fjpod

traffic will be nuts

----------


## optical24/7

Texans play Dallas today!

----------


## optical24/7

It's the "Texas" Superbowl.

----------


## Fezz

time to get up

----------


## fjpod

now is the itme

----------


## cleyes

For all good men.....

----------


## Fezz

Hey, it is early

----------


## Fezz

I need to refuel

----------


## Fezz

Doggy going to daycare.

----------


## Fezz

He like it there

----------


## cleyes

my doggy anti-social Akita

----------


## cleyes

loves humans and cats

----------


## cleyes

"USE FOUR WORDS'....pseudo-Twitter?

----------


## NCspecs

I'm feeling antisocial today.....:(

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Dallas played Texans didn't.

----------


## optical24/7

> Dallas played Texans didn't.


You've got that right!

----------


## uncut

Today...a waste of____________.

----------


## uncut

perfume, cologne, shaving cream.

----------


## cleyes

All alone, by telephone?

----------


## Fezz

Which way to Awakesville?

----------


## Fezz

get ready for today

----------


## Fezz

should I make tea

----------


## fjpod

rain rain go away...

----------


## Fezz

I shot the sheriff?

----------


## cleyes

> I shot the sheriff?


Interesting train of thought!

----------


## Fezz

But not the deputy

----------


## Fezz

I got a headache

----------


## Fezz

that's what she said

----------


## Fezz

excedrin or something stronger

----------


## Fezz

my head is pounding

----------


## Fezz

can I go home

----------


## skt

come again another day

----------


## fjpod

It's time to relax.

----------


## Fezz

fioricet will help me

----------


## cleyes

You need more sleep

----------


## Fezz

You are really correct

----------


## Fezz

Big hitters down gullet

----------


## Fezz

Magic of modern medicine

----------


## Fezz

Dogs barking no help
 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## cleyes

Need Akita, rarely barks

----------


## Fezz

Had one, never again

----------


## cleyes

Fourty years, nothing but

----------


## cleyes

Fezz: Clear message inbox

----------


## Fezz

Inbox is now cleaned

----------


## Fezz

Feeling much better today

----------


## Fezz

FezzJohns headquarters needs painting

----------


## Fezz

Fellow Optiboarder coming today

----------


## Fezz

Looking forward to it

----------


## fjpod

going to surface lab

----------


## fjpod

could use paint too

----------


## fjpod

gotta make the donuts

----------


## fjpod

could use some visitors

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Take your own measurements.

----------


## skt

have a nice visit

----------


## Fezz

> could use some visitors


 
Can I come up

----------


## Striderswife

swapped sofas last night

----------


## Striderswife

nearly broke my arm!!

----------


## uncut

Sounds like exciting night!

(Grabs bag of popcorn)

----------


## Fezz

I lost an anchor!

----------


## uncut

Floating Fezz floats free

----------


## Fezz

free floating Fezz floats

----------


## uncut

Four fuzzy Franklins found?

----------


## Fezz

four flowing frothy fluids

----------


## optical24/7

four flowing Bud Lite's?

----------


## uncut

ale for what ails :cheers:

----------


## cleyes

Hair of the dog?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Frick Frack Fannie Farfel.

----------


## eyefixx

Please scrub the toilet

----------


## braheem24

Is it tax deductable?

----------


## Fezz

I miss Bily Mays

----------


## cleyes

fee, fie, foe fum.......

----------


## fjpod

why all the fwords?

----------


## cleyes

Jack and the beanstalk

----------


## Fezz

I'm off early today

----------


## skt

DON'T miss Billie Mays

----------


## Fezz

my basement is flooded

----------


## Fezz

wet-vac from the kayak

----------


## engnenk

Kill the power first

----------


## skt

wear your hip boots

----------


## Fezz

> Kill the power first


why ruin the surprise

----------


## Fezz

> wear your hip boots


always wear them here

----------


## optical24/7

> my basement is flooded


 
Make lemonade from lemons..

----------


## optical24/7

> my basement is flooded


 
Stock it with fish!  :shiner:

----------


## engnenk

Those floaters aren't lemons!

----------


## optical24/7

Sorry for bad Friday.. :cry:

----------


## optical24/7

Ale can fix it! :idea:

----------


## Fezz

It sure is helping!

----------


## fjpod

sorry to hear it

----------


## fjpod

don't forget your rubbers

----------


## Fezz

> don't forget your rubbers


That's what Mom said

----------


## fjpod

mom always knows best

----------


## uncut

Overland, sewer, or watertank?

----------


## Fezz

Is it dry yet

----------


## Fezz

Should I stay up

----------


## Fezz

I'm hunting this afternoon

----------


## Fezz

Seen my closed eyelids

----------


## For-Life

> I'm hunting this afternoon



What are you hunting?

----------


## For-Life

Today I am marking

----------


## uncut

> I'm hunting this afternoon


Probably the elusive snipe!

----------


## uncut

Year end paperwork here!

----------


## Fezz

Hunting some good times

----------


## Fezz

> Probably the elusive snipe!


Hunt them at night

----------


## uncut

> Hunting some good times


Avoid 10ft-pole bruised ones

----------


## Fezz

Getting an early start

----------


## fjpod

chill in the air

----------


## fjpod

fall is upon us

----------


## Fezz

it is rather brisk

----------


## skt

I'm planting grass seed  :(

----------


## Fezz

Lets play cribbage today

----------


## Johns

An awesome hiking day.

----------


## Johns

Maybe hit the Allegheny?

----------


## Johns

Or maybe the Cumberland?

----------


## Johns

Or...the back forty.

----------


## cleyes

perfect lawn mowing day

----------


## Johns

> perfect lawn mowing day


Not here...rain....50ish.

----------


## Fezz

I've been scrubbing floors

 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Fezz

my hands are wrinkled

----------


## Fezz

pine-sol is burning lungs

----------


## Fezz

we need a maid

----------


## optical24/7

> we need a maid


Her name is Fezz. :bbg:

----------


## cleyes

Having cleaning woman WONDERFUL

----------


## cleyes

Woman's work never done!!!

----------


## Fezz

> Her name is Fezz. :bbg:




Fezz feels sorta sissyish

----------


## Fezz

Time for many ales

----------


## Fezz

Here comes the rain

----------


## Fezz

I'm enjoying Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest!

----------


## Fezz

Time to make dinner

----------


## fjpod

what's cookin at Fezz's

----------


## cleyes

Wow....you cook too?

----------


## Fezz

spaghetti and meat sauce

----------


## fjpod

pizza party for me

----------


## Johns

Thread hits 100 today...

----------


## cleyes

Happy anniversary mindless chatter!!

----------


## fjpod

mindless chatter??  intelligent dialogue.

----------


## cleyes

Pardonez moi......highbrow discourse

----------


## uncut

I don't like Monday.

----------


## Fezz

> I don't like Monday.


either does Bob Geldof

----------


## Fezz

blue monday by orgy

----------


## Now I See

Nice cool day.....hooray! :D

----------


## NCspecs

fell on my butt...

----------


## NCspecs

> fell on my butt...


in front of pt :o

----------


## uncut

Demonstrating multifocal design functionality?

----------


## kat

I am here now

----------


## NCspecs

> Demonstrating multifocal design functionality?


Couldn't find my chair.... :shiner:

----------


## uncut

Ouch, four point landing.

----------


## NCspecs

QUOTE=uncut;363040]Ouch, four point landing.[/QUOTE]

legs in air....skirt....:drop:

----------


## Striderswife

tee hee (sympathetic giggle)

----------


## Spexvet

> Librarians do it alphabetically.


No, Dewey Decimal System

----------


## uncut

Here kitty, kitty, kitty....

----------


## Fezz

I am rather sleepy

----------


## cleyes

Why up so early?

----------


## Fezz

haven't gone to bed

----------


## skt

cold....hard to get up

----------


## optilady1

My hubby's almost home!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NCspecs

Where has he been?

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

over 100 pages already!!!

----------


## optilady1

deployed on a sub

----------


## skt

ridiculous but is fun

----------


## Fezz

> ridiculous but is fun


being on a sub?

----------


## NCspecs

> deployed on a sub


Steak on the menu?

----------


## NCspecs

I assumed no seafood... ;)

----------


## uncut

> deployed on a sub


North America salutes you/yours!!!

----------


## fjpod

could eat a sub

----------


## Fezz

is it still raining

----------


## fjpod

depends where you are

----------


## optilady1

One day closer home

----------


## optilady1

must clean house up

----------


## optilady1

and shave my legs :)

----------


## Fezz

please don't cut yourself

----------


## optical24/7

I'm off to Vegas.

----------


## optical24/7

Hitting tables, hopefully retire! :bbg:








:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## rdcoach5

Walk to Casino site

----------


## optical24/7

More likely, will loose.   :cry:

----------


## optical24/7

Limo ride to casino.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Limo ride to casino.


Out of my league!

----------


## optilady1

> please don't cut yourself


Why? weed wackers dangerous?

----------


## Fezz

chainsaws are super dangerous

----------


## skt

beware of chainsaw massacre

----------


## Indispensable

now you tell me!

----------


## skt

better late than never

----------


## Indispensable

who needs fingers anyway.

----------


## skt

to remove green nosepads

----------


## uncut

> Why? weed wackers dangerous?


Remember.....wear safety glasses!

----------


## Fezz

and use a respirator

----------


## fjpod

love my chain saw

----------


## Fezz

Is it a Stihl

----------


## Fezz

Is it a Dolmar

----------


## Johns

Cut 5 cords today!

----------


## Johns

Cut, split, and stacked!

----------


## Johns

Only 2 more needed!

----------


## Johns

Thank God for neighbors!

----------


## cleyes

After tornado, plenty firewood

----------


## Fezz

I like making firewood

----------


## Fezz

Let's have hot chocolate

----------


## fjpod

what? no beer today?

----------


## Johns

> Limo ride to casino.


Screw you! (OBX too!) :cry: :bbg:

----------


## Fezz

online sellers are silly

----------


## Striderswife

thinkin' *YOU* are silly!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I passed ABO Advanced!

----------


## Fezz

That is great news

----------


## Fezz

I'll hoist to celebrate

----------


## Fezz

You have mucho GUSTO

----------


## Fezz

You deserve a promotion

----------


## Fezz

You deserve a job

----------


## Fezz

How was the test

----------


## Fezz

You are over qualified

----------


## Fezz

Made yourself less employable?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> How was the test


Easier than I expected

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> You are over qualified


Tell me about it

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Made yourself less employable?


Did it for ME!

----------


## uncut

> I passed ABO Advanced!


Congratulations....name now bob_f_Aaboc?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

haven't figured out yet

----------


## uncut

"We are not worthy!!"

----------


## uncut

CDN Thanksgiving weekend arrives!

----------


## Fezz

I'll drink to that

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> "We are not worthy!!"


You, minions, please rise

----------


## uncut

Independent competitor closing doors!:(

----------


## fjpod

Congratulations...nice job bob.

----------


## optilady1

thank God it's friday

----------


## uncut

Fridays,... fun and frolic!

----------


## fjpod

Im off this saturday.

----------


## Fezz

I'am off every day

----------


## uncut

> I'am off every day


Ticked, blown, or, cheezed?

----------


## Fezz

all of the above

----------


## uncut

Aaaaahhhhh!-multiple "off" disorder!

----------


## rdcoach5

some weight , at least

----------


## k12311997

why wait, act now

----------


## cleyes

Take bull by horns

----------


## fjpod

don't take any bull.

----------


## fjpod

speaking of bull, does

----------


## fjpod

anybody drink Red Bull?

----------


## Fezz

I'm drinking one now

----------


## k12311997

five hour energy here

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I use ADP ATP.

----------


## optilady1

coffee coffee coffee coffee

----------


## Striderswife

finally had haircut yesterday!

----------


## Fezz

Today is really boring

----------


## Fezz

I am lassoing flies

----------


## skt

today was beyond insane

----------


## fjpod

Columbus day was bust.

----------


## uncut

Turkey stuffed, now I'm.

----------


## uncut

Turkey leftovers all week!

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

STINK BUGS in D.C.

----------


## fjpod

they democrats or republicans?

----------


## Fezz

stink bug infestation here

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We have lots here.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Also box elder beetles.

----------


## Fezz

I need money infestation

----------


## Mizikal

hows Canadian turkey day

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

Yeah me too, Fezz!

----------


## Fezz

> We have lots here.


I sent you more!

----------


## kat

Anyone having fun yet??

----------


## skt

No am bored today

----------


## Fezz

I'm buying a Flowbee!

----------


## kcount

for your back hair?

----------


## kcount

is that really safe?

----------


## Fezz

It's for my uni-brow

----------


## Jana Lewis

> It's for my uni-brow


Must be very furry

----------


## uncut

> It's for my uni-brow


Wax on, wax off.

----------


## uncut

Turkey sandwiches, anyone,...... anyone?

----------


## Fezz

Here comes a Nor'Easter

----------


## Fezz

It will get breezy

----------


## Fezz

it will get wet

----------


## Fezz

there goes the weekend

----------


## Fezz

I like Swedish Fish

----------


## optilady1

we'll be out waiting

----------


## optilady1

in that nor'easter for

----------


## optilady1

hubby to come home!!!!!

----------


## kat

here we go again

----------


## cleyes

watching successful miner rescue?

----------


## Johns

Apple topped $300 today!:cheers:

----------


## 2020idock

> watching successful miner rescue?


Luxottica is with Oakley

----------


## fjpod

> watching successful miner rescue?


Oakley donated $450 sunglasses

----------


## cleyes

According to CNN $180

----------


## Fezz

I'm sleeping on couch

----------


## cleyes

Banished or by choice?

----------


## Fezz

by choice of course

----------


## Fezz

me and my doggie

----------


## Fezz

he's a couch hog

----------


## skt

watched miners all day

----------


## Fezz

were you digging it

----------


## skt

I really dug it!

----------


## NCspecs

Such a happy ending

----------


## fjpod

33 rich guys now?

----------


## vintagetie

picked last always sucks

----------


## skt

picked last was hero

----------


## cleyes

One wishes he stayed???

----------


## cleyes

Love lives in spotlight....

----------


## Fezz

Wing night, Stumble Inn

----------


## skt

wine time for me

----------


## Fezz

> Such a happy ending


I love happy endings

----------


## Fezz

Stoudt's Octoberfest on tap

----------


## Fezz

my dog is barking!

----------


## cleyes

Fezz, git yer gun!!

----------


## Fezz

Which one to get?

----------


## Fezz

I should sling lead

----------


## optical24/7

You got a slingshot?

----------


## Fezz

> You got a slingshot?



Sure do, doesn't everybody

----------


## Fezz

The band is broken

----------


## Fezz

it is Friday already

----------


## optical24/7

> The band is broken


 
Fix with band-aid!

:cheers:

----------


## uncut

Live.....from Canada....Saturday!!!!!!!

----------


## uncut

Plumber today...garburator failed.

----------


## uncut

Buddy needs wallboard transported.

----------


## Fezz

Buddies always need truck

----------


## uncut

Trucks are buddy magnets.

----------


## uncut

Trucks attract free beer!

----------


## uncut

Garburator installed, spouse appeased!

----------


## Optixx

Why me Lord? Why? :Confused:

----------


## Optixx

Are you kidding me?

----------


## uncut

> Why me Lord? Why?


 
Having a bad day?

----------


## cleyes

Optixx, newbie, not alone

----------


## Fezz

My new Danners ROCK

----------


## Fezz

They're built rock solid

----------


## Fezz

they may be bulletproof

----------


## Fezz

no need to test

----------


## Fezz

built in the USA

----------


## Fezz

they may never die

----------


## Optixx

no, but for some reason I was attracting the "I haven't bathed or washed my clothes for months" clientele today....ewwww

----------


## Optixx

Run, Run Forrest, Run!;)

----------


## fjpod

> no, but for some reason I was attracting the "I haven't bathed or washed my clothes for months" clientele today....ewwww


 tsk, tsk, no, no.

----------


## Fezz

Is it Monday already?

----------


## optical24/7

Time to wake up!

----------


## skt

groan...it is MOnday

----------


## Johns

Oh yeah!!  It's Monday!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I thought it's Moanday!

----------


## skt

That's a good one

----------


## cleyes

Four more days...WEEKEND!

----------


## Fezz

Don't be so eager

----------


## Fezz

political talk is boring

----------


## cleyes

> political talk is boring


Avoid it like plague!

----------


## cleyes

Got new camera today

----------


## fjpod

is it a phone?

----------


## fjpod

everything is a phone.

----------


## cleyes

Real camera, real pictures

----------


## cleyes

Just graduated to digital

----------


## Fezz

my mug breaks cameras

----------


## optical24/7

Nikon broke, Fezz, owes....

----------


## Johns

> political talk is boring


That's what that is???????

----------


## Johns

> political talk is boring


Could dry my laundry...

----------


## Johns

> political talk is boring


Many words...nothing said.:hammer:

----------


## cleyes

Insomnia, tooth extraction Tues

----------


## Fezz

good luck with that

----------


## Fezz

> political talk is boring



sponge cake more exciting

----------


## cleyes

:hammer:Won't listen to bull****  :Mad:

----------


## Fezz

> :hammer:Won't listen to bull****


I'll keep mouth shut!

----------


## cleyes

Your bs is exception!!!  LOL

----------


## Fezz

> Your bs is exception!!! LOL


thanks, I practice often!

----------


## kat

Last post by Fezz

----------


## Fezz

> Last post by Fezz



you really want that

----------


## optical24/7

kat's not a realist.   :bbg:

----------


## Fezz

I post too much?

----------


## Fezz

or not really enough?

----------


## cleyes

When do you work?

----------


## Fezz

Never work, have fun

----------


## Fezz

How are your teeth

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Both are doing fine.

----------


## cleyes

> Both are doing fine.


HaaaaaHaaaaaaaaHaaaaaaa    Made me forget mine!

----------


## cleyes

> How are your teeth


pain pills, feels GOOOOOD

----------


## cleyes

Doggie happy, wants walkie

----------


## optical24/7

> pain pills, feels GOOOOOD





> Doggie happy, wants walkie


 
Who took the pills?

----------


## cleyes

Pain...me; Thyroid...him

----------


## cleyes

Both happy, tired, now

----------


## skt

That is good news

----------


## cleyes

Reincarnation: dentist  --> inflict PAIN

----------


## kcount

two days, no biz  :cry:

----------


## Fezz

That's not very good

----------


## kcount

part of the game

----------


## uncut

Maybe tie scares them!

----------


## uncut

> Reincarnation: dentist --> inflict PAIN


 
Watch movie "The Dentist"

----------


## kcount

> Maybe tie scares them!


Stopped ties years ago.

----------


## uncut

Avatar picture......going somewhere?

----------


## uncut

> Never work, have fun


Work=Fun+Diopters($)
...........:)+Sun..........

----------


## cleyes

> Watch movie "The Dentist"


Dentist MY victim Thurs.......Nyeh,Nyeh, Nyeh

----------


## Johns

> Dentist MY victim Thurs.......Nyeh,Nyeh, Nyeh


Should we mention...NUMBERS???!!!!???

----------


## Johns

...as in number.....FOUR???

----------


## Johns

...Four WORDS that is!:bbg::bbg::bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## cleyes

Nyeh is not a word!

----------


## cleyes

Remember Three Stooges movies?

----------


## Fezz

Let's put on socks

----------


## uncut

Feeling cold this morning?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Remember Three Stooges movies?



The word is nyuk.

----------


## optical24/7

Ummm. A wise guy.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Pokes 24/7 in eyes.

----------


## optical24/7

Put's blocking hand up.

----------


## optical24/7

Woooo, woo, woo ,woo!

----------


## optical24/7

Runs, spinning on floor.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Runs hands down face.

----------


## Fezz

Somebody became Grandma today!

----------


## Striderswife

not you, was it?  ;-)

----------


## Fezz

I sure hope not

----------


## Fezz

that would be impressive

----------


## Fezz

medical miracle if so

----------


## Striderswife

never mind; found thread

----------


## Striderswife

funny mental picture, though!

----------


## Fezz

clears things up, huh!

----------


## Fezz

> funny mental picture, though!


 
bleach can't erase those!

----------


## k12311997

fire bad, firemen thanks

----------


## fjpod

Fezz...ugly grandmother syndrome

----------


## Fezz

grandkids would pull goatee

----------


## Fezz

they would pluck unibrow

----------


## Striderswife

> fire bad, firemen thanks


this happened to you?

----------


## uncut

A consumer a day....

----------


## uncut

...keeps a Fezz cheery,__________?

----------


## cleyes

> fire bad, firemen thanks


Start thread, tell story

----------


## skt

one day last week............................

----------


## Fezz

who broke my clock?

----------


## uncut

> who broke my clock?


Last consumer you flamed????

----------


## Fezz

They all hate me

----------


## uncut

...didn't call you "Honey"!

----------


## cleyes

day off, no worries!

----------


## cleyes

cat chasing screen icon

----------


## Fezz

I'm gearing up now

----------


## cleyes

Putting away summer stuff

----------


## optical24/7

still using summer stuff

----------


## k12311997

> this happened to you?





> Start thread, tell story


google turtlecreek house fire

fire bad says all

----------


## Fezz

It's almost BEER THIRTY!

----------


## Fezz

I just bought Vasques

----------


## Fezz

Asolo's were too tight

----------


## Fezz

I'm a hiking GOON

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> google turtlecreek house fire
> 
> fire bad says all



Burned down  ex-wife's house?

----------


## Fezz

Shug is one too!

----------


## uncut

> I just bought Vasques


You bought a town?:drop:

----------


## Fezz

You gotta roll bigtime

----------


## uncut

> You gotta roll bigtime


next conquest...........................................Californi  a!!!!!(bankruptcy)

----------


## Fezz

I'm busting into Canada

----------


## Fezz

Niagara area is first

----------


## Fezz

Than into Quebec area

----------


## Fezz

border crossing an issue

----------


## Fezz

I'll grease enough palms

----------


## uncut

> I'll grease enough palms


E owns Quebec.......BOGO!

----------


## Fezz

my daughter is here

----------


## Fezz

> E owns Quebec.......BOGO!


Does it own Ontario?

----------


## optical24/7

It's call Ontario 360.

----------


## fjpod

I am off today.

----------


## optical24/7

I work half day

----------


## optical24/7

Then BBQ and beer!



:cheers::bbg::cheers:

----------


## uncut

> my daughter is here


Happy Daughter's Day/Weekend!:D:D:D:D

----------


## uncut

> Then BBQ and beer!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::bbg::cheers:


 
Ninety-nine bottles of beer......

----------


## Fezz

It's one day closer!

----------


## Fezz

Owls are night creatures

----------


## Fezz

Is it really 3:40?

----------


## Fezz

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe is delicious!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A sign for Fezz.

----------


## Fezz

> A sign for Fezz.


I'm holding it now!

----------


## Optixx

1) You are not home.       (a college age girl in our waiting area has her feet up on the waiting area furniture like its her dorm room)

----------


## skt

2) act like an adult

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Come on - it's Fezz!

----------


## Striderswife

Finally, hot water today!!

----------


## Striderswife

none since July flood.  :-(

----------


## optilady1

two words: root canal :(

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I've had that done.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Not all that bad.

----------


## optilady1

but i'm a weenie.

----------


## eyeguy21

It's not five yet?

----------


## cleyes

Early root canal painless

----------


## fjpod

generator broke last night

----------


## fjpod

waiting for part today

----------


## fjpod

not a big deal

----------


## fjpod

just a limit switch

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Hate when that happens.

----------


## Fezz

> just a limit switch


 
I need limit switch

----------


## Fezz

would help with imbibing

----------


## Optixx

Can you believe it?

----------


## Fezz

> Can you believe it?



what, my beer drinking?

----------


## Fezz

Sipping Big Hoppy Monster

----------


## Fezz

this place is stagnant

----------


## fjpod

that stench is beer

----------


## fjpod

four words says all

----------


## fjpod

more words...

more bs

----------


## Fezz

I'm all about bs

----------


## Fezz

What should we do

----------


## fjpod

> I'm all about bs


never heard that before

----------


## Optixx

> never heard that before


Maybe it is true!

----------


## uncut

It's Fryday....Supersize it!

----------


## uncut

It's BOO! day, today.   :bbg:

----------


## uncut

Today, scary people.......normal.

----------


## uncut

Today, normal people....scary!!!

----------


## cleyes

Hoping for leftover Twix

----------


## fjpod

grandson coming over today

----------


## Optixx

Reeses peanut butter cups!

----------


## Johns

time for another log.

----------


## kcount

Time For another Gin!

----------


## kat

Business is getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## skt

did everyone vote today?

----------


## kcount

> Business is getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We all love better!

----------


## fjpod

> Business is getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I've noticed slight uptick.

----------


## fjpod

people need us eventually

----------


## Fezz

> I've noticed slight uptick.



I found deer tick

----------


## cleyes

On yourself or doggie?

----------


## cleyes

Check out Canadian Forum

----------


## Fezz

found on us all

----------


## Fezz

we live in woods

----------


## cleyes

Insulting thread....... help neighbors!

----------


## Diopterman

followed "Grandma" to work

----------


## Diopterman

she was not hurrying

----------


## Diopterman

she was sightseeing, sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooowwwwwlllllllllllllllllly

----------


## Diopterman

don't dig being late

----------


## Diopterman

thankfully, I left early

----------


## Diopterman

I called her Q-tip!

----------


## optical24/7

Goodbye to Ms. Nancy!!!!!!!



:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

:cry:  I've got plumbing problems  :cry:

----------


## Fezz

Not me, my house

----------


## Fezz

there's no hot water

----------


## Fezz

well, some hot water

----------


## fjpod

plumbers make more than...

----------


## Fezz

more than us all

----------


## Fezz

they complain about us

----------


## fjpod

they've got some nerve

----------


## Fezz

Hey, I need them

----------


## Fezz

professionals are not cheap

----------


## opticianbart

Lift with your legs!

----------


## opticianbart

not your back! dummy!

----------


## Fezz

my dog lifts leg

----------


## Fezz

"The Situation" is on

----------


## Fezz

It is an interview

----------


## Fezz

might go shooting soon

----------


## Fezz

Slinging Lead Sunday, sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

----------


## Striderswife

Crying baby in office

----------


## Striderswife

Exchaning her contact lens

----------


## Striderswife

Must be so scary!!!     :cry:

----------


## Fezz

> Crying baby in office


I am crying too

----------


## Fezz

plumber is still here

----------


## Fezz

he's working on boiler

----------


## Fezz

I'm starting to boil

----------


## Fezz

there goes beer money

----------


## Fezz

kiss my money goodbye

----------


## Fezz

plumber is still working

 :cry:

----------


## Fezz

wrapping things up now!

----------


## uncut

polarized butt-crack glasses?

----------


## Now I See

> kiss my money goodbye


:(Enough dough for lunch??:(

----------


## Optixx

parent buy glasses @ 26?

----------


## uncut

We are Number One!!

http://www.financialpost.com/news/Ca...532/story.html

----------


## fjpod

cat got your tongue?

----------


## cleyes

Ya talkin' ta meee??

----------


## fjpod

anybody out there anymore?

----------


## cleyes

Just you and me

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

And you and I.

----------


## skt

count me in too

----------


## kat

still have my tongue!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Bart can't remove nut.

----------


## travisbme

Man, that was fun!

----------


## cleyes

We're a fun group

----------


## uncut

Four full of fun!

----------


## cleyes

More fun than work

----------


## Yeap

sometime, work is fun

----------


## fjpod

at loss for words

----------


## cleyes

not much help here

----------


## uncut

tomorrow-Canadian Remembrance Day

----------


## skt

fun.... if not political

----------


## Optixx

:Rolleyes: dreaming of a vacation

----------


## fjpod

dreaming of day off

----------


## Geirskogul

When I pee, burning.

----------


## Geirskogul

Lazy parents getting exams

I'm not a babysitter

Are they medicaid? Yes.

Folding origami for kids

----------


## Optixx

> When I pee, burning.


sorry you feel bad.

----------


## optical24/7

> When I pee, burning.


Penicillin may fix that.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

That's too much information.:bbg:

----------


## uncut

> That's too much information.:bbg:


Yep... Cranberry juice helps.

----------


## uncut

Lighter Side of News.......http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2...shcricket.html

----------


## cleyes

> Lighter Side of News.......http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2...shcricket.html


What does this infer????

----------


## NCspecs

> Lazy parents getting exams
> 
> I'm not a babysitter
> 
> Are they medicaid? Yes.
> 
> Folding origami for kids


 
Practically a Haiku. Nice. :)

----------


## Yeap

another boring work day..

----------


## skt

but.....today is FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kat

almost at 500 posts!

----------


## kat

typo, almost 400 posts

----------


## skt

hurry up Kat!   :)

----------


## fjpod

that's only three words

----------


## fjpod

smiley face don't count

----------


## fjpod

get with the rules

----------


## Geirskogul

Aquarium developed a leak

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Finally closed mine down.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Twenty year old newts.

----------


## fjpod

had a salt water

----------


## Optixx

sick but working anyway

----------


## Geirskogul

New tank, happy fish

----------


## fjpod

pretty soon, happy algae.

----------


## Geirskogul

Old filter, reused water


hopefully shorter tank cycle


never works as planned

----------


## fjpod

smart, old water, filter.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Need those good bacteria!

----------


## cleyes

> Old filter, reused water
> 
> 
> hopefully shorter tank cycle
> 
> 
> never works as planned


Duplicating nature ain't easy

----------


## Yeap

just get an alternative

perhaps consult from expert

----------


## Yeap

weekend plan is ready

saturday dinner with friends.

harry potter in Sunday

----------


## Optixx

Husband still deer hunting.

Bored outta my mind

----------


## Optixx

need some whiskey soon

----------


## cleyes

:bbg::bbg:Optiboard not exciting enough? :bbg::bbg:

----------


## fjpod

> need some whiskey soon


What's your favorite kind?

----------


## fjpod

long day, need sleep.

----------


## fjpod

turkey and pie soon

----------


## NCspecs

Gonna visit Music City! :)

----------


## kat

wanta Hippopotamus for Christmas

----------


## optilady1

gobble gobble, gobble gobble.

----------


## pezfaerie

> wanta Hippopotamus for Christmas


Only hippopotamus will do!

----------


## Geirskogul

> What's your favorite kind?


A good canadian crown

----------


## k12311997

Happy Thanksgiving Day Everyone!

----------


## k12311997

> wanta Hippopotamus for Christmas





> Only hippopotamus will do!


Dont want a doll,

----------


## fjpod

turkey is the best

----------


## k12311997

turkey nothing without stuffing

----------


## fjpod

you've got a point

----------


## fjpod

apple cider helps digestion

----------


## fjpod

I like dark meat.

----------


## fjpod

never did like cranberries

----------


## Optixx

i want more stuffing

----------


## fjpod

can't eat another bite

----------


## cleyes

breakfast: leftover bread pudding

----------


## pezfaerie

> Dont want a doll,


No dinky tinker toy

----------


## Geirskogul

everyday the same thing



variety

----------


## fjpod

> everyday the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> variety


No good.  Five words.

----------


## fjpod

> breakfast: leftover bread pudding


Need a sugar rush?

----------


## Geirskogul

> No good. Five words.


Variety is life's spice.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Last piece cherry pie.

----------


## cleyes

Pets enjoying leftovers today

----------


## Yeap

Heavy rain out there..

----------


## Yeap

away for course tomorrow

----------


## uncut

Dealing with snow, wind.

----------


## optilady1

> Pets enjoying leftovers today


leftover's gave mine gas.

----------


## engnenk

Fridge stopped working Friday

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Hurry Eat Leftovers Fast

----------


## kat

Phoenix cold - 55 degrees!!

----------


## NCspecs

> Phoenix cold - 55 degrees!!


Watching for tornados tonight!:(

----------


## optilady1

> Watching for tornados tonight!:(


oh no! Be careful!

----------


## fjpod

> Phoenix cold - 55 degrees!!


I'll take 55 degrees.

----------


## uncut

Snow, snow,SNOW,...................................''''',,,,,,,,''  ''''''''"   "   "   "'snow!

----------


## cleyes

New York hot...55

----------


## uncut

> New York hot...55


A virtual heat wave!

----------


## uncut

Break out the sunscreen!

----------


## cleyes

Flood watch, 58 tomorrow

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Flood watch snowing now.

----------


## NCspecs

> oh no! Be careful!


Meh, a false alarm.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## skt

tornados hit us here

----------


## fjpod

coming down in sheets

----------


## NCspecs

> tornados hit us here


But you're okay, right?

----------


## skt

this one ok thanks

----------


## fjpod

sure got cold out

----------


## fjpod

grandchild comin over today

----------


## fjpod

throw on extra log

----------


## cleyes

Play in leaf piles?

----------


## skt

freezing here today....br-r-r-r-r-

----------


## MarySue

Summer's here winter cricket!

----------


## skt

I'm comin' your way!

----------


## kevbo48

No more friggin snow!!!!

----------


## fjpod

spring is far off.

----------


## cleyes

cold has just begun!

----------


## Link

Spring festival is coming~

----------


## uncut

Fun...went snowmobiling yesterday!

----------


## optilady1

pellet stove warms me....

----------


## uncut

> freezing here today....br-r-r-r-r-


Start thinking....Warm Thoughts!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Summer In The City!

----------


## fjpod

back of my neck

----------


## NCspecs

Drinking hot water and lemon.

----------


## Optixx

It is snowing here

----------


## fjpod

Flurries in NYC yesterday

----------


## optilady1

peppermint hershy kisses - yuuuuuuum

----------


## Yeap

AfterEight peppermint chocolate... yummmmy..

----------


## uncut

There's a kind of.....

----------


## uncut

hush, all over the..

----------


## uncut

world tonight...especially Optiboard!  :)

----------


## NCspecs

> world tonight...especially Optiboard! :)


Yes, kind of quiet.....

----------


## uncut

Shortage of Chrismas Spirit?

----------


## uncut

Glad Tidings on back-order?

----------


## uncut

Too much Baaa....Humbug?

----------


## cleyes

Can't muster Xmas spirit

----------


## uncut

> Can't muster Xmas spirit


 
Start *giving*.......CHRISTMAS HUGS!
 :D

----------


## fjpod

coldest day yet here

----------


## uncut

Tackling Christmas shopping list.

----------


## optilady1

rain rain, go away....

----------


## skt

it's snowing in Georgia!

----------


## k12311997

> it's snowing in Georgia!


quick close down everything

----------


## Yeap

playing christmast song here...

----------


## k12311997

jingle bells, jingle bells

----------


## fjpod

jingle all the way...

----------


## uncut

Oh, what fun it....

----------


## pezfaerie

is to ride in

----------


## Geirskogul

a pimped-out Cadillac

----------


## fjpod

a onehorse open sleigh.

----------


## cleyes

Grandma got run over........

----------


## uncut

by a online purchased,.....

----------


## uncut

eyewear wearing, myopic reindeer......

----------


## fjpod

Merry Christmas times two

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZrf0PbAGSk

http://www.aroundmd.com/whitechristmas/

----------


## uncut

Serious sledding, good snow!

----------


## uncut

> Merry Christmas times two
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZrf0PbAGSk
> 
> http://www.aroundmd.com/whitechristmas/


Love it, times two!

----------


## Optixx

great Christmas with grandbabies!

----------


## Yeap

Merry Christmas everyone here..

----------


## cleyes

Happy Holidays to all!!

----------


## uncut

... be of good Cheer!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Making yet another pie.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gonna try grape sometime.

----------


## fjpod

Boxing Day is what?

----------


## cleyes

Tradesman gift giving day

----------


## cleyes

Shoveling tomorrow, stuck home

----------


## skt

White Christmas in Georgia!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Extremely Cold in Florida

----------


## fjpod

hit with a bomb

----------


## fjpod

at least two feet

----------


## Geirskogul

Join Army Yes/No?

----------


## optilady1

go navy; subs = safe

----------


## DFEC

you are kidding me!

----------


## NCspecs

> Join Army Yes/No?


Wow, really considering it?

----------


## DFEC

dont ask, dont tell


Saw Optilady1's Go Navy post and thought of this...  ( btw, my daughter is in the Navy :D )

----------


## optitex

why just four words?

----------


## fjpod

because, it's the rule.

----------


## optitex

I hate that rule

----------


## cleyes

To play, obey rule!

----------


## DFEC

it's almost quittin' time!

----------


## Yeap

2010 comes to end.. 
new year coming soon..

----------


## fjpod

that was eight words.

----------


## fjpod

start new year right.

----------


## uncut

Four words requires brevity!

----------


## uncut

Four words requires thought!

----------


## uncut

Four words with levity!

----------


## uncut

Or...sometimes, maybe not!

----------


## DFEC

will it snow today?

----------


## cleyes

Four words requires succinctness!

----------


## uncut

> Four words requires succinctness!


...and usually more syllables!

----------


## kat

SNOW in Phoenix today!!!!!

----------


## Geirskogul

> Wow, really considering it?


Kinda - I need discipline

----------


## uncut

> Kinda - I need discipline


 
Find a sympathetic dominatrix!

----------


## uncut

Happy New Year, Optiboarders!

----------


## uncut

"Should auld aquaintance be...."

----------


## fjpod

Happy New Year everybody

----------


## cleyes

Happy New Year Homebodies!

----------


## fjpod

need some spring now

----------


## cleyes

Can't enjoy the moment?

----------


## fjpod

maybe I should enjoy....

----------


## fjpod

life is too short

----------


## fjpod

(so is this phrase)

----------


## fjpod

could go skiing wednesday???

----------


## skt

maybe snow day Monday   :)  :)

----------


## optilady1

submarine xmas party yesterday

----------


## optilady1

too much red wine

----------


## optilady1

ugh ugh ugh ugh.

----------


## uncut

Xmas Tree Torpedo colorful?

----------


## colleen26

I need more wine

----------


## skt

always need more wine!    :)

----------


## k12311997

I don't like whine

----------


## cleyes

Whining is not permitted

----------


## fjpod

who needs some snow?

----------


## musicevangelist

No to snow here

----------


## skt

too much snow here

----------


## fjpod

need some life here

----------


## fjpod

where is Fezz Johns

----------


## cleyes

Is they one person??  :)

----------


## uncut

Ever wash your car.....

----------


## uncut

...and then it rains?

----------


## uncut

I finished clearing snow......

----------


## uncut

....and now!  Guess what!

----------


## fjpod

what happened?  It rained?

----------


## uncut

No...it is "sneet"

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

We have snain here.

----------


## cleyes

Just d****d frigid here!

----------


## k12311997

> Just d****d frigid here!


so, you've met exwife?

----------


## cleyes

hysterical laughter from me!!

----------


## fjpod

roflmao is four words

----------


## optilady1

> so, you've met exwife?


first date me + hubby

----------


## optilady1

my nickname = ice princess

----------


## cleyes

Big thaw since then?

----------


## optilady1

> Big thaw since then?


married 8 years so....

----------


## optilady1

you know how goes

----------


## cleyes

Yes, but those reunions!!

----------


## skt

grey and yucky here

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Snowflakes size silver dollars.

----------


## NCspecs

My office = wierd vibe

----------


## optilady1

snow, snow, go away

----------


## optilady1

come again another day

----------


## skt

I want more snow

----------


## cleyes

Come to New York!

----------


## cleyes

Young'un with shovel needed!

----------


## cleyes

Here we go again!

----------


## fjpod

we're gonna get killed

----------


## fjpod

business been good though

----------


## fjpod

I don't understand it.

----------


## cleyes

> business been good though


gift from the gods?

----------


## cleyes

Bad weather = Appointment shuffling!

----------


## cleyes

Oldest patients always show!

----------


## uncut

Don't eat yellow snow!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Watch where huskies go.

----------


## fjpod

what about green snow?

----------


## uncut

Check radiator for leakage?

----------


## uncut

Could be spilled Midori....

----------


## fjpod

or maybe creme d'menthe

----------


## Optixx

Go green bay packers!

----------


## k12311997

> Go green bay packers!


Steelers shred the Packers!!!!!!!

----------


## Robert Martellaro

rock on green bay

----------


## k12311997

I'll tip my hat.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

hearts and livers- trashed

----------


## fjpod

need some action here

----------


## uncut

Tomorrow is Valentine's Day!

----------


## cleyes

Westminster Dog Show tomorrow!!

----------


## uncut

Roses are red, Violets....

----------


## uncut

> Westminster Dog Show tomorrow!!


Lots of great dogs!

----------


## fjpod

> Roses are red, Violets....


...are blue.  Sugar is...

----------


## fjpod

> Lots of great dogs!


which best in show?

----------


## cleyes

> ...are blue.  Sugar is...



sweet and so're you!

----------


## k12311997

> sweet and so're you!


 
awwww,  gag, gag, barf

----------


## icmor

Are there any duplicates?

----------


## fjpod

not to my knowledge

----------


## cleyes

Chemo success, pooch remission!

----------


## cleyes

> which best in show?


Beautiful Scottish Deerhound won

----------


## k12311997

can not take more!!!!

----------


## fjpod

take more of what?

----------


## k12311997

more than four words

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Pirates already mathematically eliminated?

----------


## k12311997

not a big suprise.

----------


## fjpod

> more than four words


Five words too hard.

----------


## cleyes

four words time tested

----------


## fjpod

Three words not enough.

----------


## icmor

Two words too little.

----------


## DFEC

always sell second pairs

----------


## fjpod

what about third pairs?

----------


## optilady1

dinner at mohegan sun

----------


## uncut

Always dispense multiple sets!:idea:

----------


## uncut

> Chemo success, pooch remission!


Great news!  Party on!

----------


## icmor

New time, same location.

----------


## fjpod

need some spring weather

----------


## cleyes

This weekend...Spring ahead!

----------


## k12311997

Lose an hour sleep

----------


## icmor

We got more snow!

----------


## kat

Yesterday was my birthday

----------


## optilady1

> Yesterday was my birthday


Happy birthday to you!!

----------


## uncut

Independent Kat turns page!

----------


## uncut

Marvelous Marker in life?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Bring out the paddle!

----------


## DFEC

surfs up in Cali

----------


## fjpod

vision expo was enlightening

----------


## cleyes

you see clearly now?

----------


## fjpod

seeing a higher order

----------


## fjpod

snow on the ground

----------


## Yeap

slow internet service recently..

----------


## optilady1

4y/o's tonsils out tomorrow

----------


## optilady1

ice-cream for a week!

----------


## cleyes

Jello and ice-cream...YUM

----------


## optilady1

Successful tonsilectomy. cranky child.  :(

----------


## optilady1

drown sorrows in ice-cream :)

----------


## uncut

Less of a chatterbox?

----------


## icmor

Now using sign language.

----------


## optilady1

opti lady needs Advil!!!!!:(:(

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Got wisdom tooth out.

----------


## DFEC

chipmunk cheeks are cute

----------


## davelp

Death walks behind You

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

EEK! Go away Death!

----------


## listenclose23

Store High In Transit

----------


## kat

Just hit 501 posts

----------


## fjpod

Run.  There's still time.

----------


## k12311997

most pages, least time

----------


## uncut

> Just hit 501 posts


That must have hurt!

----------


## icmor

Are your fingers numb?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

They are comfortably numb.

----------


## DFEC

I love Pink Floyd

----------


## jsphtay

This is so stupid

----------


## jsphtay

next person is stupid

----------


## cleyes

Brilliance disguised as stupidity!

----------


## uncut

> next person is stupid


You're next, I think.....

----------


## fjpod

takes one to know

----------


## fjpod

stupid is as stupid...

----------


## fjpod

the principle of KISS...

----------


## fjpod

Keep It Simple Stupid

----------


## cleyes

Simply smart repartee fjpod!

----------


## fjpod

thank you good friend

----------


## Striderswife

It just keeps going

----------


## jsphtay

peter griffin enjoy this

----------


## kat

Got 2 kitties Saturday!!!!!

----------


## Striderswife

Stock up on litter!

----------


## uncut

Add....band-aids for scratches!

----------


## fjpod

watch cat scratch fever

----------


## cleyes

Teach claw trimming now

----------


## uncut

Purrrr....I smell *catnip*!

----------


## fjpod

Happy Mothers Day Everyone.

----------


## Striderswife

Left eye started twitching

----------


## Striderswife

Can't wait for vacation!

----------


## skt

so-o-o-o tired, need sleep

----------


## kat

kitties are soooooooooooooooo fun!!!!

----------


## clumsy lab guy

and taste good too .

----------


## fjpod

Bring back fezz johns

----------


## uncut

I second the *e-*motion!

----------


## Striderswife

Ugggh, I have heartburn.

----------


## Striderswife

And OS's still twitching.

----------


## uncut

> Ugggh, I have heartburn.


Better than a heartache!

----------


## cleyes

> And OS's still twitching.


Sounds like you're overworked!

----------


## Striderswife

Maybe another vacation needed??  ;^)

----------


## uncut

July Fourth....around corner.

----------


## kat

Please stop Arizona's fires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

See Arizona Van Crash

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Count Illegals Exiting Van.

----------


## fjpod

looks like circus car

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Here, pull my finger.

----------


## kat

:cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: Poor AZ, still burning:angry::angry::angry::angry:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Thought I'd killed thread.

----------


## Striderswife

Nobody is laughing today.   8^/

----------


## fjpod

heat wave in nyc

----------


## skt

miserable in the south!

----------


## uncut

Storms in Ontario, outages.....

----------


## uncut

Manitoba...water everywhere, rising.............

----------


## uncut

Internetters on west coast.

----------


## Striderswife

Tornadoes happening in Oklahoma

----------


## uncut

> Tornadoes happening in Oklahoma


Sleeping under mattress, tonight?

----------


## fjpod

> Manitoba...water everywhere, rising.............


could use some here

----------


## optilady1

> miserable in the south!


grumpy today in connecticut

----------


## optical24/7

> grumpy today in connecticut


 
Go kayaking with gators!

----------


## optilady1

> Go kayaking with gators!


You made me laugh.

----------


## optilady1

Thank you very much!

----------


## kat

HOT HOT in AZ

----------


## skt

ditto in GA!

----------


## raybanmy

Everyone still play this?

----------


## skt

yes we still do

----------


## fjpod

there are worse habits

----------


## cleyes

Prevents me from eating    ;)

----------


## fjpod

prevents me from working

----------


## Striderswife

Ha ha ha true!!

----------


## fjpod

that's a good thing

----------


## cleyes

Just mowed before rain!

----------


## fjpod

just gonna grow again

----------


## cleyes

Thanks for depressing reminder!

----------


## uncut

Green grass, green thumb.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

I passed the NCLE!!!!

----------


## optical24/7

> I passed the NCLE!!!!


 
Good show my friend!



:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Good show my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


More Letters...Less Hirable!!

----------


## cleyes

> More Letters...Less Hirable!!


Overqualified....it's a *****!

----------


## uncut

> I passed the NCLE!!!!


Fantastic news, let's celebrate!     :cheers:

----------


## kat

118 degrees Sat - HOT

----------


## fjpod

a mere 92 here

----------


## Judy Canty

Casey Anthony, Bad Karma

----------


## cleyes

Double jeopardy not possible!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

As disappointing as OJ.

----------


## skt

70's and gorgeous Milwaukee

----------


## Striderswife

Oklahoma's 17th 100*+ day!

----------


## fjpod

106F in NYC today

----------


## fjpod

that's without heat index

----------


## fjpod

nyc update, now 108F

----------


## Diopterman

Where did everybody go

----------


## Diopterman

I miss Fezz, Johns

----------


## cleyes

He burned out here

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Going on vacation now.

----------


## fjpod

still pluggin at office.

----------


## optilady1

My husband is home!!!!!

----------


## uncut

Are we there yet?

----------


## Diopterman

I miss the oldtimers!

----------


## fjpod

> Are we there yet?


the game not over

----------


## fjpod

> I miss the oldtimers!


never did get story...

----------


## fjpod

they did add much

----------


## Diopterman

> never did get story...


Is there a story?

----------


## Diopterman

> Is there a story?


We need the story!

----------


## Diopterman

> We need the story!


What IS the story?

----------


## Diopterman

> never did get story...


Did you contact them?

----------


## Diopterman

> they did add much


They most certainly did!

----------


## Diopterman

Where have they gone?

----------


## Diopterman

Pick up their slack?

----------


## Diopterman

Who wears slacks anymore?

----------


## Diopterman

I dig Richard Cheese!

----------


## Diopterman

He is sorta WACKY!

----------


## Diopterman

I am wacky also!

----------


## Diopterman

I want Steve-O's tattoo!

----------


## fjpod

bring back old boys!

----------


## fjpod

Buffet wants more taxes

----------


## fjpod

I say good idea.

----------


## uncut

All 8999 pay more?

----------


## kevbo48

I want new glasses

----------


## fjpod

which republican can win

----------


## APBOD

is this still going?

----------


## fjpod

and going, and going.

----------


## fjpod

like the Eveready bunny

----------


## cleyes

I'm drowning in tomatoes!!

----------


## cleyes

FJPOD don't you sleep?

----------


## fjpod

I'm the Eveready bunny.

----------


## uncut

Quick red fox just...

----------


## uncut

jumped over my hedge.

----------


## fjpod

grow your hedge higher

----------


## uncut

...back, eating apples, today!

----------


## fjpod

the end is near

----------


## fjpod

earthquake unsettles NY City

----------


## cleyes

Shake, rattle and roll!

----------


## fjpod

I felt the earth

----------


## fjpod

move, under my feet.

----------


## uncut

apples fermenting, fox weaving.

----------


## Diopterman

I miss Fezz, Johns!

----------


## Diopterman

> I miss Fezz, Johns!


Working on something BIG?

----------


## Diopterman

> Working on something BIG?


Big things from VEW?

----------


## Diopterman

Free Masons are what?

----------


## Diopterman

Wig wearers say what?

----------


## Diopterman

The eye of providence?

----------


## Diopterman

Founding Fathers, secret societies?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

No Expo for me!!

----------


## fjpod

> Free Masons are what?


Masons that work free.

----------


## fjpod

anybody changing to EMR?

----------


## optilady1

> anybody changing to EMR?


As we speak/type.

----------


## icmor

Waiting for Feds' deadline.

----------


## Striderswife

Drillmount bushing in shoe!

----------


## Striderswife

Funniest thing ever removed.  X^D

----------


## uncut

Playing footsie with Silhouette?

----------


## fjpod

> As we speak/type.


what are you using?

----------


## fjpod

Crystal Practice Management here.

----------


## uncut

> Masons that work free.


My mason's *not* free! :cry:

----------


## bigmike1960

My Freon's not Mace.

----------


## icmor

peon get no raise

----------


## cleyes

:cry: Steve Jobs...genius gone

----------


## uncut

Bountiful garden.......Thanksgiving Weekend.

----------


## icmor

Had frost...flowers died.

----------


## Fezz

It's good being back!

----------


## Fezz

Did leaves all weekend!

----------


## Fezz

Beginning to hate trees!

----------


## Fezz

Is thread still going?

----------


## Fezz

I need a BEER!

----------


## fjpod

Good to see you.

----------


## Striderswife

It could be worse.

----------


## Fezz

This thread or beer?

----------


## Wes

Beer wins for me!

----------


## fjpod

pour a tall one

----------


## Fezz

my knees ache today

----------


## Wes

Buy some knee pads.

----------


## marktheeyeguy

keep it simple stupid

----------


## Wes

> pour a tall one


can, bottle or draft?

----------


## Fezz

All of the above!

----------


## fjpod

I love draft myself.

----------


## fjpod

especially if home brewed.

----------


## Fezz

you're talking my language!

----------


## fjpod

universal language of beer

----------


## kcount

My OD Quit Sunday.  :Eek:

----------


## kat

Welcome back to Fezz

----------


## fjpod

> Is thread still going?


It's goin' nowhere fast.

----------


## fjpod

but now you're back

----------


## fjpod

things should pick up

----------


## Fezz

I'll do my best

----------


## fjpod

all I can ask

----------


## Fezz

Time for Yerba mate!

----------


## Fezz

> Welcome back to Fezz



Good to be back

----------


## Fezz

I better shave today

----------


## Fezz

Looking like Grizzley Adams

----------


## uncut

Heart attacks aren't friendly.

----------


## fjpod

hope all is OK

----------


## uncut

Daily improvement, minimal damage :Biggrin:

----------


## Fezz

minimal damage, daily improvement

----------


## Johns

Love three day weeks!

----------


## Fezz

Preparing for tryptophan buzz

----------


## fjpod

you mean trytophan downer

----------


## fjpod

beer gives a buzz

----------


## Fezz

Johns lost his phone

----------


## Fezz

Eat stuffing or filling

----------


## Fezz

Partied with Optiboard member

----------


## Fezz

Hoisted a few ales

----------


## Fezz

His Bride there too

----------


## Fezz

Good evening, great people

----------


## Fezz

Even had dinner together

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Sounds Like Good Times!

----------


## Fezz

You bet it was

----------


## Fezz

Next time with you

----------


## fjpod

pumpkin pie my favorite

----------


## Fezz

me, not so much

----------


## fjpod

can't be too sweet

----------


## Fezz

me or the pie

----------


## fjpod

Fuzz is not sweet

----------


## fjpod

Fezz is like Pez

----------


## fjpod

sweet as a pie.

----------


## fjpod

welcome to this thread

----------


## fjpod

we use four words

----------


## pezfaerie

ooey gooey candied yams!

----------


## jonah

Wow! am I hungry.

----------


## Fezz

I'm drinking red wine

----------


## Wes

Happy thanksgiving to you.

----------


## cleyes

> Fuzz is not sweet


fjpod too sated FEZZ!     :Giggle:

----------


## Fezz

Wow it is early!

----------


## Fezz

I need some coffee

----------


## Fezz

Maybe some Redbull instead

----------


## Fezz

It gives me wings

----------


## Fezz

Black Friday early birds

----------


## Fezz

All trying for deals

----------


## Fezz

I'm a shopping machine

----------


## fjpod

Black Friday was slow

----------


## fjpod

Small business Saturday slow

----------


## fjpod

need normalcy to return

----------


## Johns

Back to work tomorrow!

----------


## optilady1

Leftovers almost all gone.

----------


## Johns

Paid $2.99 for gasoline!

----------


## fjpod

sounds like good deal

----------


## Fezz

It's reason to celebrate

----------


## uncut

What's with Blog addies....?

----------


## Johns

> What's with Blog addies....?


Hey! We're politically correct!

----------


## Fezz

Getting tires rotated today

----------


## Fezz

May even change oil!

----------


## Fezz

Chevy Silverado=Cowboy Cadillac?

----------


## Fezz

Who is Fonzy, really?

----------


## Fezz

Where is Potsie Weber?

----------


## Fezz

I'm shopping at Goodwill!

----------


## Fezz

Looking for some bargains

----------


## Fezz

Getting wedding ring fixed

----------


## Fezz

Not at Goodwill store!

----------


## Fezz

Listening to Canned Heat

----------


## optical24/7

> I'm shopping at Goodwill!



_That_ explains your appearance!

----------


## bbbk

Gae Kakken Affen Yam!

----------


## Johns

Warming by canned heat.

----------


## Johns

Not eating canned meat.

----------


## Johns

Man...life is sweet!

----------


## Johns

Surviving's no small feat!

----------


## Johns

Now's time to eat.

----------


## Striderswife

Y'all have lost it.

----------


## Johns

Assuming we had it?

----------


## Johns

A bit slap happy

----------


## Johns

!4 hour road trip!

----------


## Johns

Bottomless coffee not good.

----------


## Johns

Topped 250k on van!

----------


## uncut

daisy flower stickers fading?

----------


## Fezz

Daisy Duke shorts fading

----------


## Fezz

Hope of wealth fading

----------


## Fezz

Getting new windows tomorrow

----------


## Fezz

Getting skylights as well

----------


## Fezz

Gonna make beef jerky

----------


## Fezz

Will Sasquatch help me

----------


## Fezz

He helps Jack Link!

----------


## Fezz

Time for sassafras tea

----------


## Fezz

Should use my kupilka!

----------


## Fezz

Dr. Bronner's soap rules

----------


## Fezz

The peppermint is uplifting

----------


## Fezz

It is invigorating too

----------


## Fezz

I also have eucalyptus

----------


## Fezz

I like peppermint better

----------


## Fezz

Fair trade for life?

----------


## Fezz

Ever read the bottle?

----------


## Fezz

Ray Mears is impressive

----------


## Fezz

Where's my hula hoop

----------


## Fezz

Play Chutes and Ladders!

----------


## fjpod

had office party today

----------


## fjpod

not the usual dinner

----------


## fjpod

bowling party and food

----------


## fjpod

very good turn out

----------


## Fezz

We did bowling before

----------


## Fezz

It was the best!

----------


## optical24/7

How was Goodwill shopping?

----------


## optical24/7

New Fezzy Seersucker suit?

----------


## optical24/7

Get wedding ring fixed?

----------


## optical24/7

Chip can solder it!

----------


## Fezz

Let's get day started!

----------


## Veelenturf

*Hey! Is this heaven?*

----------


## Fezz

Where is my Leatherman?

----------


## Fezz

Nevermind, I found it!

----------


## Fezz

Good day for stocks?

----------


## Fezz

I'm going all in

----------


## Fezz

Maybe bonds be better

----------


## Fezz

It's Achilles Last Stand

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Present for Fezz enroute.

----------


## beejay

I so miss Goa.

----------


## Fezz

> Present for Fezz enroute.


Wonder what it is?

----------


## Fezz

A cure for uni-brow?

----------


## Fezz

Milk thistle for liver?

----------


## Fezz

Suzanne Summers Thigh Master?

----------


## Fezz

Sham Wow for spills?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

New, Improved, Goatee- Off?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Took me 11 years.

----------


## Fezz

I'm missing Harry Chiling

----------


## Fezz

I got contractor blues

----------


## Fezz

Another day down tubes

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

It's sitting on doorstep.

----------


## Fezz

I got the gift

----------


## Fezz

I love the gift

----------


## Fezz

It is perfect size

----------


## Fezz

It's my favorite color

----------


## Fezz

Special occasion coming soon

----------


## Fezz

It was gift wrapped

----------


## Fezz

Thank you very much

----------


## optilady1

> It is perfect size


Aren't snuggies one sized?  :Tongue:

----------


## Johns

You're thinking of huggies.

----------


## optical24/7

Or thinking of Depends.

----------


## fjpod

depends on your thinking

----------


## Fezz

Thinking is for amateurs

----------


## Eye Boogers

Not thinking here....Genius!

----------


## Fezz

Surely no thinking here

----------


## Fezz

Don't call me Shirley

----------


## Johns

All day driving nowhere!

----------


## Fezz

Time to party hearty

----------


## fjpod

party til you drop

----------


## Fezz

I'm setting goals today

----------


## Fezz

I'll make a difference

----------


## Fezz

I'll challenge others to

----------


## Fezz

what will you do today

----------


## Fezz

beer belly getting bigger

----------


## Fezz

gotta do something soon

----------


## Fezz

My name is Fezz

----------


## Fezz

I am a carbaholic

----------


## braheem24

> I am a carbaholic


Wrong Prefix brother Fezz.

----------


## Fezz

stop using fancy words

----------


## Fezz

help me fix problem

----------


## optilady1

> help me fix problem


stop eating yummy bread

----------


## optilady1

> stop eating yummy bread


be sad but skinny

----------


## fjpod

> I'm setting goals today


I'm stoking coals today.

----------


## Johns

My middle name = Carb

----------


## Johns

I am NEVER full!

----------


## fjpod

I get fat looking.

----------


## Fezz

I am looking fat

----------


## Johns

There there's the parties!

----------


## Johns

Just what chunkyboy needs!

----------


## kcount

you are looking Fezz!

----------


## optical24/7

> I am NEVER full!


Of "it"? You? Naw.... :Cool:

----------


## Johns

> Of "it"? You? Naw....


Oh that?  Oh yeah!!!

----------


## Fezz

Lunar eclipse time again

----------


## Fezz

What's the hubbub, bub

----------


## uncut

Table Tennis Tournament Today!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Seeya in St.Louie, screwy!

----------


## Fezz

competitive crow calling competition

----------


## Rogo99

Get with the program!

----------


## Fezz

How is Philly today

----------


## Fezz

the suburbs are dandy

----------


## Fezz

Tantalizing Tina Tribute Tour!

----------


## Fezz

my dogs are playful

----------


## Fezz

only one is really

----------


## Fezz

the other is old

----------


## fjpod

I'm old and playful

----------


## fjpod

I learn new tricks

----------


## Johns

16 toasty degrees here!

----------


## Johns

Well, the cars started!

----------


## Fezz

time to head south?

----------


## optical24/7

My out building's empty.

----------


## optical24/7

You're welcome to it!

----------


## Johns

I'm Scrabble champion today!

----------


## Johns

8 games, 2,134 points.

----------


## Fezz

You dabble in Scrabble

----------


## Johns

> You dabble in Scrabble


Weekly sibling Scrabble tourneys.

----------


## Fezz

I'm eating Chobani yogurt

----------


## Fezz

Flavor today is vanilla

----------


## Fezz

Should of had pomegranate

----------


## Johns

Granola, cranberries, on mine!

----------


## Fezz

Had granola for lunch

----------


## Fezz

had rough day today

----------


## Fezz

liquid refreshment needed _BADLY_

----------


## Johns

Pull up a chair...

----------


## Fezz

Green tea helping me

----------


## Johns

Time for another log.

----------


## Fezz

I'm getting a coffee

----------


## Diopterman

What is a Un-Expo

----------


## optical24/7

> What is a Un-Expo


Adult films award show.

----------


## optical24/7

Johns goes every year.

----------


## optical24/7

He's "Master of Ceremonies".

----------


## Diopterman

you cleared that up

----------


## Diopterman

I understand it now

----------


## Diopterman

he scouts locations too?

----------


## Diopterman

they hand out awards

----------


## Diopterman

who are the actors

----------


## optical24/7

obx won last year.

----------


## optical24/7

Fezz nominated, judges laughed.

----------


## optilady1

jury duty fun yesterday.

----------


## Fezz

it is always fun

----------


## Fezz

week on one once

----------


## optilady1

> week on one once


eew.  t'was an adventure.

----------


## optilady1

Thankfully, I wasn't needed.

----------


## Fezz

we need you here

----------


## optilady1

I know.  Comic relief.

----------


## Johns

No, for intellectual input!

----------


## optilady1

> No, for intellectual input!



Not because I'm pretty?

----------


## optilady1

Said tongue in cheek

----------


## Johns

> Not because I'm pretty?


Well..that's for certain!

----------


## Johns

> Said tongue in cheek


You said it anyway~!~

----------


## Fezz

please buy my junk

----------


## Fezz

I hate tossing it

----------


## Fezz

I have a dumpster

----------


## Fezz

not afraid to toss

----------


## Johns

Go to the airport!

----------


## Fezz

thread almost two years

----------


## Johns

Yeah...it's not relevant.

----------


## Fezz

using only four words?

----------


## Johns

"it's" is A word.

----------


## Fezz

Is it's a word

----------


## fjpod

contractions are one word.

----------


## fjpod

this is very important

----------


## fjpod

four words says it

----------


## Fezz

I am very upset

----------


## Fezz

got bleach on shirt

----------


## Fezz

favorite shirt is ruined

----------


## Striderswife

Bleach rest of shirt!

----------


## Fezz

it was all black

----------


## Striderswife

make it tye dyed

----------


## Fezz

I like your thinking

----------


## fjpod

color with black marker

----------


## Fezz

Too busy sniffing them

----------


## fjpod

hi index smells better

----------


## rdcoach5

I'll drink to that

----------


## fjpod

beer good with garlic

----------


## Fezz

Rise and shine everybody

----------


## fjpod

10 days til Christmas

----------


## Fezz

6 days until Hanukkah

----------


## optical24/7

ran car air conditioner.

----------


## optical24/7

today's high is 79.

----------


## Fezz

That is pretty steamy

----------


## kat

Winter Wonderland Norther AZ!!!!!

----------


## Johns

I am totally beat!

----------


## Johns

The day's too short!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

the nights too long

----------


## Fezz

Here comes the sun

----------


## Fezz

I feel alive today

----------


## Fezz

I am so invigorated

----------


## Fezz

I say, let's roll

----------


## uncut

Rock and Roll.................medicated!

----------


## Striderswife

want hippopotomaus for Christmas!

----------


## Fezz

They're hungry, hungry, hippos

----------


## braheem24

My buddy and me.

----------


## Diopterman

what did you do

----------


## braheem24

Schizo was his namo.

----------


## Johns

OCB last night!  Awesome!!!

----------


## Johns

(Ohio City Burrito!) Hmmmmmm!

----------


## Fezz

OCD for me today

----------


## Johns

The day's really dragging!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I've been very busy.

----------


## Fezz

I'm supporting the lounge

----------


## Fezz

Stumble Inn has lounge

----------


## Fezz

And I'm supporting it!

----------


## Johns

I $old my trailer!

----------


## fjpod

where will you live?

----------


## Fezz

van down by river?

----------


## uncut

..too crowded down there!

----------


## Fezz

Is it getting late

----------


## Fezz

or is it early?

----------


## Fezz

Got people coming today

----------


## Fezz

NOT happy about it

----------


## Fezz

It's ruining my day

----------


## Fezz

up all night fretting

----------


## Fezz

I've got major agida

----------


## Fezz

what should I do

----------


## uncut

Calma, take deep breaths.........

----------


## Johns

> where will you live?


Not in work trailer!

----------


## Johns

Why fret? Drink Ale!

----------


## Johns

It sounds good anyway...

----------


## Johns

Apple Juice for me.

----------


## Fezz

I'm cleaning the fridge

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Me vacuum under fridge.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Making peanut butter fudge.

----------


## Fezz

fridge growing stuff inside!

----------


## uncut

Did illumination definitely extinguish???????

----------


## Johns

Emptying fridge for year.

----------


## Johns

Packing cooler with waters.

----------


## Johns

B-bal, tennis, bike rack

----------


## Johns

laptop, chargers, cell phones.

----------


## Johns

water, trail mix, candy

----------


## Johns

Cash, credit, EZPass, fuel

----------


## Johns

shorts, shirts, hat, sandals

----------


## Johns

One more work day :(

----------


## Johns

A toasty 62 inside!!

----------


## Johns

Time for heavier socks!

----------


## Johns

Company here yet, Fezz?

----------


## Johns

Ale on back porch!

----------


## Fezz

Company coming at 4:00

----------


## Fezz

Ale is on porch

----------


## Fezz

Dogs driving me bonkers

----------


## Johns

Has company left YET???!!!!????

----------


## Fezz

My dog ran away!

----------


## Fezz

Company let him out!

----------


## Fezz

carolers came to sing

----------


## Fezz

company went to see

----------


## Fezz

dog decided to _FLEE_!

----------


## Fezz

my dog left me!

----------


## Fezz

we have another one

----------


## Fezz

he's old, no fun

----------


## Fezz

he barely ever runs!

----------


## Johns

> he's old, no fun


Sounds just like me!

----------


## Johns

Although I won't flee.

----------


## Fezz

You sing with glee?

----------


## Johns

When I have to...

----------


## Johns

Gee...guess I don't!

----------


## Johns

Can't say I won't.

----------


## fjpod

> dog decided to _FLEE_!


your dog has flees?

----------


## Fezz

no, but maybe scabies

----------


## Fezz

Same Auld Lang Syne

----------


## optilady1

> Same Auld Lang Syne


Dan Fogelberg's great hit?

----------


## Fezz

Yes, it's Dan Fogelberg's!

----------


## Fezz

Just listening to it!

----------


## optilady1

I love Dan Folgelberg

----------


## optilady1

leader of the band

----------


## optilady1

Makes me cry always

----------


## optilady1

in a good way

----------


## Fezz

Where is Johny Mathias

----------


## optical24/7

> Where is Johny Mathias


Changed name to Johnny Mathis.

----------


## optical24/7

"Chances Are" he's "Misty"

----------


## optical24/7

Helpless as a kitten

----------


## optical24/7

he's getting lips fixed

----------


## Fezz

What's wrong with lips

----------


## Fezz

Surenos 13 stabbing locally

----------


## optical24/7

> What's wrong with lips


Curl up like goat's.

----------


## APBOD

Today is Christmas Eve

----------


## fjpod

Merry Christmas to all.

----------


## Fezz

took the flintlock out

----------


## Fezz

saw nothing but squirrels

----------


## Fezz

many miles on feet

----------


## optical24/7

Got a squirrel shot?

----------


## Fezz

I'm shot, not squirrel

----------


## Fezz

threads birthday is today

----------


## Fezz

it's two years old

----------


## Fezz

no squirrel shots, yet

----------


## optical24/7

Need to drop pencil.

----------


## Diopterman

My lips love squirrel

----------


## optical24/7

Happy New Years ya'll!

----------


## Fezz

starting new year right

----------


## Fezz

I'm buying new undies

----------


## Fezz

beware of rowdy revelers

----------


## Fezz

How is Dick Clark?

----------


## Fezz

Happy New Year all!

----------


## Johns

Happy New Year Friends!

----------


## fjpod

New Years quiet here.

----------


## uncut

2011 in rearview mirror. :Biggrin:

----------


## uncut

Incandescent bulb reprieve..............Canada!

----------


## uncut

100 watter with that...................????

----------


## uncut

We are still bright!

----------


## uncut

Back to work, tomorrow! :cry:

----------


## uncut

Good night, John Boy......................

----------


## Fezz

Mummers strutted their stuff

----------


## Johns

Snow is coming down!

----------


## Fezz

bought a fanny pack!

----------


## optical24/7

It must be HUGE!  :Eek:

----------


## Johns

Wear it in front?????

----------


## Johns

Place to store gun?

----------


## Johns

Place for your snacks?

----------


## Johns

Place for your keys???

----------


## Johns

Quick draw cell phone?

----------


## Johns

Let's invent bandanna pack!!

----------


## Johns

Wear it on head!

----------


## Johns

Extra large homely sizes!!

----------


## Johns

Or maybe sunglass packs?

----------


## Johns

Packs clip on temples!!

----------


## Johns

Double as side shields!!

----------


## Johns

See the profits already!!

----------


## optical24/7

> Extra large *homely* sizes!!


That sounds just right!

----------


## Johns

Anybody buying great ideas??

----------


## optical24/7

Fanny packs are manly?  :Giggle:  :Rolleyes:  :Giggle:  :Eek:  :Bounce:  :Help:

----------


## Johns

That's it!!!!    MANLY packs!

----------


## Johns

No place for Mancard?

----------


## Fezz

> Fanny packs are manly?



Real men wear them

----------


## Fezz

Magnificent Chapstick protection vessels

----------


## Fezz

Mobile optician possibles pouch

----------


## Fezz

Mountainsmith Tour at REI

----------


## Fezz

On sale=pulled trigger

----------


## Fezz

Keep pd sticks secure

----------


## Fezz

Hike more, fanny shrinks

----------


## optical24/7

> Real Women wear them





 :Giggle:  :Tongue:  :Giggle:

----------


## Fezz

That hurts my feelings

----------


## Fezz

Do men have feelings

----------


## Fezz

Do men wear them

----------


## Fezz

Or just German tourists

----------


## optical24/7

> That hurts my feelings




Sorry......Forgot, you're sensitive.

----------


## optical24/7

> Do men have feelings



Been told we don't.

----------


## optical24/7

> Do men wear them


No way around here!

----------


## optical24/7

> Or just German tourists


Also Ohio/Pennsylvanian opticians!  :Wub:

----------


## optical24/7

No offence to metrosexuals.

----------


## Fezz

Sailor Jack and Bingo?

----------


## fjpod

you're watchin American Pickers.

----------


## Johns

Someday's a TV'd rock!

----------


## Johns

We're the Optical Pickers!

----------


## Johns

Labs, warehouses, storage rooms...

----------


## Johns

Bedtime...before hunger hits!

----------


## Johns

(Before it hits again!)

----------


## Johns

New Year...New Diet!!!!

----------


## Fezz

I'm getting very drowsy

----------


## Fezz

It's time to rise

----------


## Fezz

> We're the Optical Pickers!


Optical Pickers we are!

----------


## Fezz

I need to pick

----------


## Fezz

My warehouse is empty

----------


## Fezz

Thought I'd be happy

----------


## Fezz

I am not happy

----------


## Fezz

Need to start picking

----------


## Fezz

I love optical picking

----------


## fjpod

I love picking pickles.

----------


## Fezz

back to work today

----------


## Fezz

I'll make it good

----------


## optilady1

back to the grind :(

----------


## Johns

Great to be back!

----------


## Johns

Tuesday like a Monday?

----------


## Fezz

I'm in a groove

----------


## Johns

2012...2012...2012...2022

(Those aren't really words...)

----------


## Fezz

Neil Sedaka=My Hero?

----------


## Fezz

Un-expo revival tour soon?

----------


## Fezz

We need Russell Stimson

----------


## Fezz

Maybe even Ralph Drew

----------


## fjpod

work IS a vacation

----------


## fjpod

too much holiday cheer

----------


## optilady1

Kids were going crazy

----------


## optilady1

Sometimes work less crazy

----------


## Johns

UnExpo always sounds good!

----------


## Johns

Someplace warm...and soon?

----------


## Johns

Limited amount of attendees...

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Someplace warm...and soon?


Count me in again!

----------


## Johns

Of course...you're hosting!

----------


## optilady1

somewhere close to CT

----------


## optilady1

you can meet Fezzmerelda

----------


## Fezz

> somewhere close to CT



We'll consider that option

----------


## obxeyeguy

Be happy to Host!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

But it's freezing here!!

----------


## obxeyeguy

You said somplace WARM!!

----------


## Fezz

It's warmer than Antartica

----------


## AustinScott

But i am enjoying... :Wink:

----------


## Diopterman

Who is new guy?

----------


## Fezz

I'm selling guns tonight?

----------


## Johns

Cozy by the fire...

----------


## fjpod

cozy by the radiator

----------


## Fezz

Cozy by burn barrel

----------


## optilady1

cozy under fat cat

----------


## Johns

I'm a fat cat!

----------


## Johns

That didn't sound right... :Redface:

----------


## Fezz

Are you eating catnip

----------


## Fezz

Are you a 1%-er?

----------


## Johns

I work...I'm 1%!

----------


## Johns

Independent optician...I'm 1%.

----------


## Johns

Taxpaying citizen...I'm 1%?

----------


## Johns

I bathe...I'm 1%?

----------


## Johns

I shower...1'm 1%?

----------


## Fezz

I'm going to bed

----------


## Fezz

I am waking up

----------


## Fezz

Work party this afternoon

----------


## Fezz

Work always a party

----------


## Fezz

Better not drink much

----------


## Fezz

Chocolate milk is fattening

----------


## Fezz

I'm fat enough already!

----------


## Fezz

I better shave today

----------


## Fezz

Looking like Grizzly Adams

----------


## Fezz

I miss Harry Chilling

----------


## colleen26

I need another optician

----------


## colleen26

Need an optician NOW

----------


## YourEyesOpt

Did I do that?

----------


## Johns

I shave every Saturday.

----------


## Johns

New Year = Work Drama...

----------


## Johns

I hate being manager.

----------


## Johns

I hate being janitor...

----------


## Johns

I hate being receptionist...

----------


## Johns

I love being home!!!

----------


## uncut

No snow for sledding.

----------


## uncut

No shaving, tie today :Dance:

----------


## optical24/7

> I hate being manager.


 Just got another store.

----------


## optical24/7

Also a new headache.

----------


## Johns

It's not always bad...

----------


## Johns

#3 lost it's lease!

----------


## Johns

Scouting new places Tuesday!

----------


## Johns

Door closes...door opens.

----------


## Johns

Where's your new place?

----------


## Johns

FezzJohns does Grand Openings!

----------


## Johns

We'll be the entertainment!

----------


## Johns

Better weather in Texas!

----------


## Fezz

I got bags packed

----------


## Johns

Flu, drive, or hitch?

----------


## uncut

> Need an optician NOW


OK...spouse may object.... :Giggle:

----------


## Johns

> Flu, drive, or hitch?




FLY!  FLY!...Not FLU!!!

----------


## uncut

.................._hate_ when that happens!

----------


## optical24/7

> Where's your new place?


In local sewage plant.

----------


## optical24/7

VSP wanted the location.

----------


## optical24/7

We got there first!

----------


## optical24/7

It's pretty sh*ty location.

----------


## optical24/7

Sewer workers need glasses!

----------


## optical24/7

Need alotta lens cleaner!

----------


## optical24/7

Alotta is a word?

----------


## optical24/7

It works for me.

----------


## Fezz

> It's pretty sh*ty location.



That is FezzJohns specialty

----------


## optical24/7

Please send Fezzjohns Accufit!

----------


## Fezz

You need comfort wipe!

----------


## Fezz

I am smelling profits

----------


## Fezz

when does it open

----------


## optical24/7

> when does it open


We open A*s Wendsday!

----------


## optical24/7

Or is that "Ash"?

----------


## optical24/7

> You need comfort wipe!



Doesn't look that comfortable!

----------


## Fezz

I'm getting more coffee

----------


## optilady1

tea for me, thanks!

----------


## optilady1

said with British accent

----------


## Johns

Coffee...black for me.

----------


## Striderswife

> You need comfort wipe!


What the _FRANK'S_ that???

----------


## Striderswife

Or, should I ask?

----------


## Fezz

It's time for bed

----------


## Fezz

Tell you in morning

----------


## Fezz

It is morning already

----------


## Fezz

I'm reading a story

----------


## Fezz

"imp of the Perverse"

----------


## Johns

> I'm reading a story


I'm writing a story.

----------


## Johns

Story of Optical Fool

----------


## Fezz

Am I the star

----------


## Fezz

oatmeal and honey again

----------


## Fezz

eating right is boring

----------


## Fezz

doggies are outta control!

----------


## Fezz

they are sleeping now

----------


## optical24/7

> Story of Optical Fool



I love an autobiography!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Fezz

I got orthotics today

----------


## optilady1

> I got orthotics today


Means your old, right?

----------


## Fezz

Means I'm really old

----------


## optilady1

orthotic gun sling too?

----------


## Fezz

Where is Mr. Sandman?

----------


## fjpod

he is not here

----------


## Fezz

He slipped by here

----------


## uncut

That explains gritty eye.

----------


## Johns

Midterm exams are tomorrow...

----------


## Fezz

I better hit sack

----------


## Fezz

hit sack for real

----------


## Fezz

Ugh, morning comes early

----------


## braheem24

you aint never lied.

----------


## Fezz

Ain't never lied down!

----------


## NCspecs

Donut holes! Break room!

----------


## NCspecs

Sadly, I am dieting. :(

----------


## fjpod

i need a nap

----------


## Fezz

New day is ahead

----------


## uncut

One month to Valentines!                    xoxoxoxoxo

----------


## uncut

Three months of non-smoking! :Biggrin:

----------


## Fezz

you have Gusto Dude!

----------


## k12311997

> Three months of non-smoking!


deep breaths, great things!!

----------


## Fezz

> One month to Valentines!                    xoxoxoxoxo


Every day is Valentines!

----------


## uncut

Catcher's mitt.......space junk.

----------


## uncut

...hoping to git some.

----------


## fjpod

Sure is cold here.

----------


## Johns

Minus nine yesteday morning...

----------


## Johns

Kids skied all day.

----------


## fjpod

> Minus nine yesteday morning...


You got me beat

----------


## fjpod

Almost four thousand posts

----------


## Fezz

Still a little short

----------


## kat

Rain in Phoenix today!!

----------


## fjpod

who you callin' short?

----------


## braheem24

Holy packers loss batman.

----------


## Johns

Beat, bruise and tired!!!

----------


## Johns

I'm going to bed!

----------


## fjpod

Cold and rainy today

----------


## fjpod

How is your weather?

----------


## EyeCare Rich

Really Windy And Cold.

----------


## Fezz

My weather is unknown

----------


## Fezz

It is really windy

----------


## Fezz

Ready.......set............let's go!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Internet out at work.

----------


## Fezz

work out with internet?

----------


## NCspecs

> Internet out at work.



Google= Protesting censorship legislation.

----------


## Fezz

Yellow Wiggle rejoins group!

----------


## Fezz

Beginning to despise oatmeal!

----------


## Fezz

Have a pistachio mustachio

----------


## fjpod

Oatmeal good for cholesterol

----------


## fjpod

Cholesterol good for nothing

----------


## fjpod

Good health is everything

----------


## Fezz

good health is boring

----------


## Fezz

does cholesterol affect eyes

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Back is killing me.

----------


## optical24/7

> Back is killing me.


Got a slipped myodisc?  :Eek:

----------


## Fezz

> Back is killing me.



Face is killing us!


 :Smile:

----------


## fjpod

First real snow tomorrow.

----------


## fjpod

Not good for business.

----------


## fjpod

Can't complain so far.

----------


## kat

Poe Toaster, Never more...............

----------


## Johns

Tough first twenty days!

----------


## Johns

I miss 2011 already!

----------


## Fezz

> Poe Toaster, Never more...............



Hoisting with Edgar Allen?

----------


## Fezz

Both doggies are "tooting"!

----------


## Fezz

I'm gagging and ralphing!

----------


## fjpod

2012 not good start

----------


## Fezz

Why is that fjpod

----------


## optical24/7

> Why is that fjpod


He's _still_ in NY!

----------


## fjpod

> Why is that fjpod


book slow, cranky patients

----------


## fjpod

maybe I am cranky

----------


## fjpod

this too shall pass

----------


## fjpod

> He's _still_ in NY!


...and will never leave

----------


## fjpod

especially not for Texas

----------


## optical24/7

> especially not for Texas



 :Giggle:  :Giggle:  :Giggle:  :Giggle:

----------


## Fezz

> especially not for Texas




Texas=hell on Earth

----------


## uncut

..or....He// on steroids?

----------


## Johns

I'll take Texas ANYday!

----------


## Johns

Monday is huge day!

----------


## Johns

Bad for someone else...

----------


## Johns

Time to turn page.

----------


## Johns

Time to clean slate!

----------


## Fezz

Time to drop hammer?

----------


## Johns

Yep...swat the flies!

----------


## Fezz

Good luck with that

----------


## Johns

Will make the news.

----------


## Johns

The local news anyway.

----------


## Johns

We'll see what happens...

----------


## fjpod

So what's coming down?

----------


## Fezz

wish my blood pressure!

----------


## uncut

> wish my blood pressure!


Pet a kitty cat....!

----------


## Fezz

I HATE kitty cats!

----------


## Fezz

blood pressure now up!

----------


## uncut

....play "fetch" with Rottweiler?

----------


## Fezz

Playing fetch with lab!

----------


## optical24/7

Are you fetching lenses?

----------


## optical24/7

Are your lenses fetching?

----------


## Fezz

Fetching fletching for lenses

----------


## Johns

Winter is finished here!

----------


## Johns

Forty degrees and sunny!

----------


## optilady1

> I HATE kitty cats!



I LOVE kitty cats!

----------


## colleen26

Still need an optician

----------


## Fezz

President being rather gabby

----------


## Fezz

How is the USA

----------


## Fezz

Get to the point!

----------


## Wes

Get me a brew.

----------


## Wes

I'll have a Yuengling.

----------


## Wes

and a Baker's bourbon.

----------


## Fezz

now that's the spirirt

----------


## Johns

...the guitar on MTV...

----------


## Johns

no...THAT ain't working!

----------


## Wes

Or Johnnie Walker Black.

----------


## Johns

Johnnie who?  Johnnie what???

----------


## Wes

Money for nothing, and

----------


## Johns

Why not red label?

----------


## Wes

The chicks for free.

----------


## Wes

Black label was recommended.

----------


## Johns

Money for nothin'...Money...

----------


## Johns

What's that????









...Hawaiian noises!

----------


## fjpod

Romney pays only 14%

----------


## fjpod

tax code is wrong

----------


## fjpod

50+% dont pay taxes

----------


## fjpod

tax code is sick

----------


## fjpod

who wrote the code?

----------


## fjpod

we should unelect them

----------


## Fezz

> Black label was recommended.


Black Label Society recommended!

----------


## optilady1

gonna be looong day. :(

----------


## Fezz

That sounds like Bummerville!

----------


## optilady1

like, totally true, dude.

----------


## Johns

Why the long face?

----------


## Fezz

> Why the long face?


Who, Sarah Jessica Parker?

----------


## Fezz

Texas drought now over?

----------


## Johns

> Who, Sarah Jessica Parker?


The talking horse...ED!

----------


## Johns

Airfare to NYC = $148

----------


## Johns

Hotel for NYC $441.00

----------


## Johns

...but it includes breakfast!

----------


## Johns

Hubba, Hubba, Hubba, Hubba!

----------


## Fezz

are bed bugs included?

----------


## Johns

Bring your own bugs!

----------


## Johns

(Fight fire with fire)

----------


## Fezz

Davis Vision employees striking

----------


## Johns

My bed is calling...

----------


## Fezz

I'm buying Warbonnett Blackbird

----------


## optical24/7

> I'm buying Warbonnett Blackbird


How much wompum chief?

----------


## optical24/7

Does she ride bareback?

----------


## Diopterman

> I'm buying Warbonnett Blackbird


Fezz sleeps in trees!

----------


## kat

almost at 600 posts

----------


## Fezz

You are almost there!

----------


## Fezz

A taste of honey

----------


## Fezz

Sukiyaki sang this song

----------


## Johns

Can I say "_______ words"?

----------


## Wes

> Can I say "_______ words"?


You ruined the thread!

----------


## fjpod

get it right, please

----------


## Fezz

He is screwing up!

----------


## Johns

> You ruined the thread!


"____________" is not a word!!

----------


## Johns

> "____________" is not a word!!



Not in MY book!

----------


## Fezz

> Not in MY book!


Hey, talk about books!

----------


## Fezz

oh..you did already!

----------


## Fezz

Let's get up now!

----------


## fjpod

right behind you, yawn

----------


## uncut

Another day, another 0.990003........................

----------


## fjpod

don't sell yourself short.

----------


## Fezz

Everybody has problems today

----------


## uncut

....mercy of exchange rates.

----------


## uncut

Tomorrow might be 1.000023!

----------


## Fezz

Soul train host=dead

----------


## optical24/7

Love, peace and soul.

----------


## optical24/7

Rest in peace Don.

----------


## Fezz

Get your soul on

----------


## fjpod

i'm a soul man...

----------


## Johns

windows close....doors open....

----------


## christoq

Many more are opened

----------


## Fezz

It's that time again

----------


## Fezz

Punxatawney Phil saw what?

----------


## Johns

Shadow=too many cameras!

----------


## Fezz

Better get to bed!

----------


## Fezz

Ok, let's do this

----------


## Fezz

Whooping cough confirmed locally

----------


## Johns

Whopping debts confirmed nationally...

----------


## uncut

U.S unemployment rate down!

----------


## Striderswife

Not in Strider household.

----------


## Striderswife

Explanation to follow soon

----------


## Johns

> Not in Strider household.


That doesn't sound good...

----------


## uncut

> That doesn't sound good...


I agree...sounds ominous.

----------


## fjpod

whopper of a thread

----------


## uncut

full moon....apparent...............everywhere!

----------


## uncut

> whopper of a thread


Want fries with that?

----------


## fjpod

need hot apple pie.

----------


## kcount

now VIP at VEE.  :Cool:

----------


## Fezz

Not XL at VEE

----------


## fjpod

> now VIP at VEE.


five year man, eh?

----------


## fjpod

we need a life.

----------


## kcount

Nope 2 times vee

----------


## fjpod

wow, vip two years

----------


## fjpod

thought it was five

----------


## Lucinda Marie

Officemate 10 looks scary

----------


## fjpod

my thoughts also. welcome.

----------


## Fezz

> Officemate 10 looks scary


It is VERY scary!

----------


## Fezz

It's almost beer time!

----------


## Fezz

Hoisting for the master

----------


## fjpod

It's time to relax...

----------


## fjpod

one thing stands clear...

----------


## kat

Arizona 100yrs old today!!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

I feel like 100!

----------


## kat

You don't look it!

----------


## Fezz

Haven't seen me lately!

----------


## optical24/7

I look _very_ young!

----------


## optical24/7

I _always_ get carded!

----------


## optical24/7

No problems after I....

----------


## optical24/7

show my AARP card!

----------


## fjpod

I get senior discounts

----------


## fjpod

I am only 57

----------


## Diopterman

Optiboard filled with seniors

----------


## Diopterman

looks like Q-tip Brigade!

----------


## optilady1

Some are still youngsters.

----------


## Fezz

Youngsters that feel old!

----------


## Striderswife

You got that right. . .

----------


## Fezz

Zelda Kaplan has died!

----------


## Fezz

McCartney gives up marijuana!!!!

----------


## optical24/7

> McCartney gives up marijuana!!!!





> Zelda Kaplan has died!



Coincidence? I think not!

----------


## Fezz

You are onto something!

----------


## Johns

> Zelda Kaplan has died!


What a fashion "dive-a"

----------


## Johns

Dove into friend's lap!

----------


## Johns

They say she's dead!

----------


## Johns

How can they tell?

----------


## Johns

Was that Gabe's Mom?

----------


## Fezz

check out her specs!

----------


## Fezz

specs as in eyeglasses

----------


## Johns

Is she dead here?

----------


## Johns

Are those fake eyes?

----------


## Johns

It's really a hologram.

----------


## Johns

Or is it hydroponics?

----------


## Johns

Or is it pyrogenics?

----------


## Johns

Or is it pyrotechnics?

----------


## Johns

Am I thinking cryogenics?

----------


## Johns

Was she a smoker?

----------


## Johns

Roy had Trigger stuffed...

----------


## Johns

What really happened Zelda?

----------


## Johns

She didn't quite marijuana.

----------


## Fezz

Looks like saw ghost

----------


## Fezz

Lens tint isn't helping

----------


## Fezz

Anybody take her serious?

----------


## Fezz

High society faux pas

----------


## Johns

Saw ghost????    Is...GHOST!!!

----------


## Fezz

That's a man, baby!

----------


## optical24/7

"One Swedish P***s enlarger..."

----------


## Fezz

Danger your middle name

----------


## optical24/7

"She's the village bicycle...."

----------


## optical24/7

"Everybody's had a ride!"

----------


## uncut

Are we dead yet?

----------


## Fezz

some smell like it

----------


## Fezz

My neck hurts today

----------


## fjpod

keep lookin back, huh?

----------


## fjpod

or throwin one back?

----------


## Fezz

Antique spectacle collection done!

----------


## fjpod

some nice pics there.

----------


## danblock

one two three four

----------


## Striderswife

open up the door

----------


## Striderswife

get on the floor

----------


## Striderswife

everybody walk the dinosaur!

----------


## Johns

Aren't dinosaurs all dead?

----------


## Fezz

Yes, Zelda died Monday!

----------


## galrand

That's so very sad

----------


## Johns

> Yes, Zelda died Monday!



Oh no!   Not AGAIN!!!

----------


## Johns

That's twice this month!

----------


## Fezz

almost like a zombie

----------


## Fezz

night of living dead

----------


## Fezz

bad hair day today!

----------


## Fezz

great kite flying weather

----------


## optilady1

My husband is annoying

----------


## Fezz

most husbands are annoying

----------


## Fezz

my bride is lucky

----------


## Fezz

I'm not that annoying!

----------


## Fezz

Only annoying on Optiboard

----------


## optilady1

> most husbands are annoying


That is annoying

----------


## Johns

My wife is fortunate!

----------


## Johns

My wife's husband rocks!!

----------


## Johns

Wife's on the treadmill.

----------


## Johns

Hope she returns soon!

----------


## Johns

She always runs uphill.

----------


## Fezz

threads always runs downhill

----------


## optilady1

> That is annoying



That is so annoying

----------


## Fezz

thanks for fixing that

----------


## optilady1

> thanks for fixing that


Blah blah blah blah :)

----------


## tedcorey

That's your four words?

----------


## Johns

Strange things happening here...

----------


## Fezz

I'm singing Dido tunes!

----------


## jameskohl

I don't like them  :Confused:

----------


## optilady1

> I'm singing Dido tunes!


Dido mixed with Eminem?

----------


## Fezz

Oh no, dislike eminem!

----------


## Fezz

Thank you with eminem?

----------


## optilady1

Fezz no likey eminem?

----------


## Fezz

Not my musical taste

----------


## Fezz

I prefer Leo Sayer

----------


## Fezz

I prefer Lawrence Welk

----------


## Fezz

Jim Neighbors not bad

----------


## Fezz

Anything over that eminem!

----------


## Fezz

Slim Whitman even better!

----------


## Fezz

Box Car Willy too!

----------


## evanstowe

play in your office?

----------


## optilady1

> Not my musical taste


too warm and fuzzy?

----------


## Fezz

> play in your office?



All day every day

----------


## Fezz

Play makes work fun!

----------


## jerrydole

"All work, no play..."

----------


## mdeimler

...gets the bills paid

----------


## fjpod

show me the money

----------


## randyfrank

This thread - 4,000 replies!!!!     :Bounce:

----------


## mdeimler

Too much free time

----------


## fjpod

Nothing better to do?

----------


## Fezz

Some are over ambitious

----------


## Striderswife

> Nothing better to do?


Was gonna say that.

----------


## Fezz

it beats learning origami

----------


## fjpod

Going to learn French

----------


## Fezz

Je sais du français

----------


## Fezz

Employez seulement quatre mots

----------


## fjpod

tres bien Monsieur Fezz

----------


## Johns

French Fries

French Toast

----------


## Johns

I've always hated Paris...

----------


## Fezz

> tres bien Monsieur Fezz



Merci beaucoup Monsieur FJPOD

----------


## fjpod

> I've always hated Paris...


I love my Prius

----------


## Fezz

Pied Piper of Prius?

----------


## uncut

Wild weather in Midwest!

----------


## Johns

I love my F-350!

----------


## RIMLESS

I'm jealous of Johns

----------


## optical24/7

> I'm jealous of Johns


Don't be so jealous...

----------


## optical24/7

His truck is _ancient!_

----------


## optical24/7

Henry Ford built it!

----------


## Johns

Not my 1929 International!

----------


## Johns

Everything about me? Ancient!

----------


## uncut

> I love my F-350!


Recall booklet used fully?

----------


## Johns

...except the Mrs. Johns!

----------


## Johns

> Recall booklet used fully?


The dealership LOVES me!

----------


## Johns

> Recall booklet used fully?


Also drive a F-150.

----------


## uncut

My uncle has one.........

----------


## uncut

No rust in sight.....

----------


## uncut

He keeps hitting things.

----------


## albertwhite

Must need an eyetest  :Smile:

----------


## Diopterman

Missing Ronsirs and Invincibles

----------


## Diopterman

Leading Ladies and Clubmans!

----------


## SeaU2020

Just another manic Monday

----------


## SeaU2020

wishing it was "Funday"

----------


## Fezz

Cat scratch fever, again!

----------


## Johns

Why don't we sleep?

----------


## Fezz

> Why don't we sleep?



Too excited about FezzJohns!

----------


## uncut

Birthday boy is pumped!

----------


## Fezz

> Birthday boy is pumped!



 Up blowing out candles?

----------


## optilady1

I love Michael Buble

----------


## Striderswife

I love random thoughts.

----------


## fjpod

is it saturday yet?

----------


## fjpod

darn, it's only tuesday.

----------


## optilady1

yay Saturday! Boo Tuesday!

----------


## Fezz

Are probiotics an addiction

----------


## optilady1

depends on their output....

----------


## fjpod

I can't see why

----------


## fjpod

I do take them

----------


## fjpod

but don't help anything

----------


## Fezz

Wipeout makes me giggle

----------


## kat

internet at home now!

----------


## optilady1

> Wipeout makes me giggle


Chopped makes me hungry

----------


## Fezz

It's time to boogie!

----------


## kat

Happy Birthday to me!

----------


## Fezz

Going to sling lead

----------


## Fezz

paper punching mode today

----------


## ConceptEyewear

It is snowing here!

----------


## kat

To all a Goodnight

----------


## Fezz

It's Friday already, hooray!

----------


## Fezz

Belly buttons are whimsical!

----------


## uncut

Plus, innies *or* outies!

----------


## Fezz

I am Irish today!

----------


## Fezz

It is the truth!

----------


## Fezz

Grandmother was a Patterson

----------


## Fezz

Grandfather=four leaf clover

----------


## ConceptEyewear

Are you wearing green?

----------


## fjpod

Happy Saint Patrick's Day

----------


## RIMLESS

I'm drinking Green Beer  :Wink:

----------


## kat

Duluth 70's - Phoenix 50's!!??

----------


## kat

Is it slow today

----------


## uncut

> Happy Birthday to me!


*Belated Happy Birthday, Kat!

*

----------


## joelcrane

Does this ever end??

----------


## Fezz

No end in sight

----------


## Fezz

It goes on forever

----------


## fjpod

til end of time

----------


## fjpod

til end of internet

----------


## fjpod

whichever one comes first

----------


## uncut

or individual ticket punched!

----------


## Fezz

In center city philadelphia

----------


## Fezz

Not getting mugged yet

----------


## Fezz

Uncle Fezz Saves day!!!

----------


## Johns

Newark airport has mice!

----------


## Johns

...one I know of!

----------


## Johns

A tiny brown mouse...

----------


## Johns

scrounging M&Ms under seats!

----------


## Johns

Rough...rough...turbulent ride!

----------


## Johns

I really miss Continental.

----------


## Johns

Y'all can keep United! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Johns

Gate check = baggage claim????

----------


## Johns

Not in my book!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Fezz

sounds like miserable time

----------


## Fezz

Anybody seen Mr. Sandman?

----------


## Fezz

He better swing by!

----------


## Fezz

Should stay up now!

----------


## Fezz

Is it morning already?

----------


## Fezz

bacon for breakfast today!

----------


## Fezz

high cholesterol be damned

----------


## RIMLESS

Eat some dark choclate

----------


## optical24/7

Switched to turkey bacon.

----------


## optical24/7

Not near as good.

----------


## optical24/7

Deer sausage MUCH better!

----------


## fjpod

You just ate Bambi?

----------


## Fezz

I am making jerky

----------


## Fezz

a jerk making jerky!

----------


## RIMLESS

That sounds more healthy

----------


## optical24/7

> You just ate Bambi?


 Bambi is just delicious!!

----------


## optical24/7

> That sounds more healthy


But not as tasty.

----------


## optical24/7

Every tried jerky bacon?

----------


## optical24/7

It's tough when fried!

----------


## RIMLESS

That gives me gas

----------


## Fezz

> That gives me gas



the jerky or bacon?

----------


## Fezz

Barry uses obscure words

----------


## Fezz

I don't understand them

----------


## Fezz

I'm a total goof

----------


## Fezz

am I a moron?

----------


## Fezz

don't answer that anybody!

----------


## RIMLESS

More like idiot savant

----------


## RIMLESS

Better than regular idiot!

----------


## Fezz

Idiot savant......like that!

----------


## Fezz

> Better than regular idiot!


Better than village idiot?

----------


## Johns

I need a couch!

----------


## Fezz

I got a loveseat

----------


## RIMLESS

I love to eat

----------


## fjpod

I eat to live.

----------


## uncut

> I need a couch!


Furniture replacement ......psychiatric assistance?

----------


## uncut

> I eat to live.


I live to love!

----------


## Fezz

I love to live

----------


## fjpod

doesn't make much difference...

----------


## Johns

I love to love!

----------


## RIMLESS

I hate to hate

----------


## Fezz

I hate to wait

----------


## fjpod

hate to gain weight.

----------


## fjpod

should I lift weights?

----------


## fjpod

maybe I should wait.

----------


## NCspecs

Listening to Tom Waits?

----------


## optilady1

> hate to gain weight.


see food, gain weight

----------


## optilady1

smell food, gain weight

----------


## optilady1

think food, gain weight :( :( :( :Stomp:

----------


## NCspecs

> think food, gain weight :( :( :(


Sees cake, butt expands.  :Furious:

----------


## Fezz

butt expands, exercise waits

----------


## RIMLESS

Fezz should try P90x

----------


## Johns

Today... flew a kite!

----------


## Johns

Neighbors saw my kite.

----------


## Johns

Neighbors flew their kites!!

----------


## Johns

Wife= "You're Amish trendsetter!"

----------


## Fezz

Trying for some fun

----------


## Yeap

wish to loose weight..

----------


## SeaU2020

I don't get it

----------


## Fezz

should we explain it

----------


## uncut

> I don't get it


Too much sun, sand?

----------


## Now I See

Need to visit OBX!

----------


## Fezz

I should visit too!

----------


## optilady1

Come and visit Connecticut!

----------


## optilady1

Casinos, Casinos, and Bridgeport!

----------


## optilady1

Doesn't get much Better!  :Tongue:

----------


## Now I See

Never been to Connecticut  :Nerd:

----------


## fjpod

nutmeggers live in connecticut

----------


## RIMLESS

Did you say Nutmuggers?

----------


## Now I See

Someone stole my pecans!

----------


## uncut

Nut thieves are despicable!

----------


## Now I See

They drive me nuts!

----------


## Fezz

I like cashew nuts

----------


## Now I See

How do you say....

----------


## Now I See

Pecan?  PEE-CAN or PEE-CON?

----------


## fjpod

this is going downhill

----------


## Now I See

LOL!  Nuts roll downhill!!!

----------


## Johns

Nuts 2 You All!

----------


## Johns

My stomach is growling!

----------


## Johns

I gave up bread!

----------


## Johns

Just Dropped Four Pounds!

----------


## Johns

Six pounds to go...

----------


## Fezz

> Just Dropped Four Pounds!


I picked them up!

----------


## Johns

You can keep them!

----------


## banna

Never Say This again!

----------


## Fezz

> you can keep them!


I have enough already!!!!!

----------


## RIMLESS

Need a new topic

----------


## Now I See

Aw...nuts, nuts, NUTS!!!

----------


## Fezz

> Need a new topic


Whoopie pies and chainsaws?

----------


## Now I See

Ooooo...chainsaws!  Stihl?  Husqvarna?

----------


## Fezz

> Ooooo...chainsaws! Stihl? Husqvarna?


Dolmar, Makita, Jonsered, Poulan?

----------


## Fezz

Worx, Earthquake, Hitachi, Tanaka!

----------


## Fezz

Craftsman, Echo, Efco, McCulloch!

----------


## Fezz

Victus, Solo, Shindaiwa, Homelite!

----------


## optilady1

Schlemiel, schlimazel, hasenpfeffer incorporated!

----------


## fjpod

Mo, Larry, Curly, Shemp

----------


## fjpod

don't forget Joe Besser

----------


## Johns

Opening Day in Cleveland.

----------


## Johns

Who really cares though?

----------


## Johns

I need a beach!

----------


## Fezz

Is baseball a sport?

----------


## Fezz

Baseball is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring!!!

----------


## Johns

I agree...it's sleepyboring

----------


## Now I See

Bunnies are not boring...Gus.jpg

----------


## Fezz

sausage, bacon for breakfast!

----------


## Fezz

iI'll need a nitro hit!

----------


## Fezz

baby aspirin better work!

----------


## Fezz

heart attack platter coming!

----------


## uncut

Chocolate bunnies..: ..: ..: ears first?

----------


## Now I See

Is there another way??  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fezz

I love Belgian lace!

----------


## Johns

Baseball game snowed out!

----------


## Johns

Tonight was loge night!!!

----------


## Johns

Just my stinking luck!

----------


## Johns

I really hate baseball...

----------


## Johns

but...free food,...drinks?????

----------


## Johns

Game rescheduled for May...

----------


## Fezz

Tonight was lodge night?

----------


## Fezz

I might try blacksmithing!

----------


## Johns

Yeah...team owner = customer.

----------


## Now I See

Love = stench of 1.60!  :Tongue:

----------


## fjpod

garlic is the best

----------


## Fezz

I'm not selling anything!!!! 

 :Mad:

----------


## optilady1

> I'm not selling anything!!!!


Welcome to my world

----------


## Now I See

Sold a necklace today...

----------


## Now I See

Slim pickins' around here

----------


## Fezz

I sold my soul!

----------


## Fezz

I might give up!

----------


## Fezz

This business is crummy

----------


## Fezz

Maybe something crummy sells?

----------


## Fezz

I'll make ap cakes!

----------


## Fezz

Shoo fly pies anyone?

----------


## fjpod

sell ice to Eskimos

----------


## Now I See

You could catch gators!

----------


## optilady1

knit hats to sell

----------


## Now I See

don't forget the mittens!

----------


## NCspecs

I'm getting married Saturday! :)

----------


## Fezz

congrats to you both!

----------


## fjpod

> I'm getting married Saturday! :)


'suppose you want off.

----------


## fjpod

just kidding, good luck

----------


## Wes

One shot, two kills.

----------


## Kara

don't trip or fall!

----------


## Fezz

I need more cowbell!

----------


## optilady1

> I'm getting married Saturday! :)


Congrats! Enjoy your day!

----------


## uncut

> I'm getting married Saturday! :)


Congratulations, from Canuck nation!
 :Dance:

----------


## tx11

Are we there yet?

----------


## tx11

> i'm getting married saturday! :)


 they lived happily everafter

----------


## NCspecs

> they lived happily everafter


That is the plan!

----------


## NCspecs

> they lived happily everafter


I've kissed many toads.  :Cloud9:

----------


## tx11

live long and prosper :Wink:

----------


## tx11

do or do not

----------


## Fezz

Dick Clark has died

----------


## tx11

that is so sad B(

----------


## optilady1

pukey kid at home

----------


## fjpod

Time to leave home

----------


## Fezz

I got new knife!

----------


## Fezz

one more on way!

----------


## Fezz

knife business side job?

----------


## Mick

Do not cut yourself

----------


## TanyaO

I know first aid

----------


## Johns

My knife's broken in.

----------


## Johns

Took almost eight months.

----------


## Johns

Don't travel without it.

----------


## Johns

Off to New York...

----------


## RIMLESS

I'm from New York

----------


## RIMLESS

I miss New York

----------


## Johns

Staying for 45 minutes!

----------


## Johns

Curbside AIT edger pickup!

----------


## tx11

I like my AIT

----------


## Mick

Grab pizza to go

----------


## fjpod

could use some coffee

----------


## Johns

Back from New York!

----------


## Johns

Was 78 in Brooklyn!

----------


## Johns

Now comes the snow?

----------


## kat

Phoenix 100 Duluth snow

----------


## Johns

An employee just quit...

----------


## Johns

...gave 26 hours notice!

----------


## Johns

See ya later...chumpette.

----------


## Fezz

You didn't need her

----------


## Fezz

> I'm getting married Saturday! :)


Was the day wonderful?

----------


## Fezz

Seven Mary Three concert?

----------


## Fezz

This thread is cumbersome!

----------


## fjpod

how do you mean?

----------


## Fezz

> how do you mean?


Cumbersome is a song

----------


## Fezz

> Cumbersome is a song


Seven Mary Three song!

----------


## Johns

I lost my cummerbund!

----------


## Johns

Still have prom tux!

----------


## Johns

Powder blue with ruffles!

----------


## Johns

Thought I was hot~

----------


## Johns

I DEFINITELY was not! :Smile:

----------


## Johns

I wore it Sunday...

----------


## Johns

Just a bit...snug. :Eek:

----------


## Johns

Kids had a laugh! :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Fezz

FezzJohns in brainstorming mood!

----------


## Johns

> FezzJohns in brainstorming mood!



Aruba?  St. Thomas?  Decisions, decisions!!!

----------


## Fezz

> Aruba?  St. Thomas?  Decisions, decisions!!!


Curaco, St. Lucia, Quebec?

----------


## optical24/7

24/7 Game Reserve awaits!

----------


## optical24/7

Gone for a week!

----------


## optical24/7

Time to cull pelts.

----------


## optical24/7

Fezz requested new loincloth.

----------


## optical24/7

Nice porcupine for him!

----------


## Johns

Tell Larry Bird hello!

----------


## Fezz

Bernie Garland bushcrafter coming!

----------


## Fezz

> Nice porcupine for him!



A chipmunk one too!

----------


## optical24/7

> A chipmunk one too!




Check: One dead Alvin.

----------


## sparky

Theodore fits much better:)

----------


## Johns

I love my naps!

----------


## Now I See

ten, twenty, thirty minutes?

----------


## optical24/7

Johns' Rip Van Winkle!

----------


## optical24/7

Looks like him too!

----------


## Johns

> ten, twenty, thirty minutes?


Usually, less than 20.

----------


## Fezz

Dow best in years!

----------


## fjpod

time to get out?

----------


## Fezz

Yes, no, and maybe!

----------


## Fezz

Tony Robbins is what?

----------


## fjpod

if only we knew

----------


## Fezz

He's a sales machine?

----------


## Fezz

He's a BS machine?

----------


## Fezz

He advertises on Sirius.

----------


## Now I See

You can't be Sirius!   :Wink:

----------


## fjpod

you must be joking

----------


## Johns

Apple stock crashed today....

----------


## fjpod

What was the cause?

----------


## uncut

Apples, Newton, Gravity.....levity.

----------


## Johns

Basically, yes...just gravity.

----------


## uncut

uncertainty, hesitation in economy.

----------


## Johns

> uncertainty, hesitation in economy.


Usually not for Apple...

----------


## Ejmaxie

> Usually not for Apple...


Apple will miss Job

----------


## Fezz

> Apple will miss Job




Is Apple losing jobs?

----------


## Fezz

Kentucky Derby race tonight!

----------


## Fezz

I'll Have Another.......winner?

----------


## Fezz

I've got thousands riding?!?

----------


## Fezz

His jockey is questionable!

----------


## Fezz

Will Bodemeister take it?

----------


## Fezz

Union Rags better money?

----------


## Fezz

Calvin Borel best jockey?

----------


## Fezz

My bets are placed!

----------


## Fezz

Where's my mint julep?

----------


## Fezz

Anticipation is killing me!

----------


## Fezz

I'm in the money!!!!!

----------


## NCspecs

Wasn't there a homicide?

----------


## Fezz

> Wasn't there a homicide?


I just saw that!

----------


## Johns

> Yes, I just saw that!


Five words!!! What's up????

----------


## Johns

You owe us drinks!

----------


## Fezz

what's up with what?

----------


## Fezz

Doh, I broke rules!

----------


## Fezz

No worries, fixed that!

----------


## Fezz

> You owe us drinks!


mint juleps for everybody?

----------


## Kara

make one for me!!

----------


## fjpod

could uses leisurely drink

----------


## fjpod

birthday congrats to Fezz

----------


## Kara

birthday shots! birthday shots!

----------


## Johns

I'll take one...please.

----------


## Ejmaxie

Yes please and thanks

----------


## Kara

> Yes please and thanks


what such nice manners!

----------


## Fezz

Vidal Sassoon has died!

----------


## Fezz

> Vidal Sassoon has died!


What will hair do?

----------


## Kara

hair today, gone tomorrow.

----------


## Kara

Hair's to you, Vidal!

----------


## fjpod

Ooo, la, la, Sasoon

----------


## Fezz

Sassoon play the bassoon?

----------


## iCareprofessional

x-ray vision upgraded lens

----------


## Fezz

Did Sassoon wear them?

----------


## Johns

Vidal, Vital, Vittles, Diddles...

----------


## Johns

That what I think...

----------


## Fezz

My hair has despair

----------


## Fezz

Are bow ties pretentious?

----------


## Fezz

Saw guy wearing one

----------


## optilady1

> Are bow ties pretentious?


Not on Alton Brown.

----------


## Fezz

He was in Beemer

----------


## Fezz

He looked sorta corny!

----------


## uncut

> Are bow ties pretentious?


Depends on despaired hair.

----------


## uncut

Eccentric, but not pretentious.

----------


## Now I See

Love a bow tie!

----------


## Now I See

feels like party time!  :Bounce:

----------


## Fezz

> Not on Alton Brown.


He's on GMA now!

----------


## optilady1

he's my food guru

----------


## NCspecs

I Looooove Alton Brown!

----------


## Kara

Who is Alton Brown?

----------


## Now I See

Food Network - Good Eats

----------


## Now I See

also on Iron Chef

----------


## optilady1

> Who is Alton Brown?


Only TV's best chef

----------


## Kara

Oh! Now I see.

----------


## Johns

I have Iron Stomach....

----------


## NCspecs

Seen original Iron Chef?

----------


## NCspecs

Japanese T.V.= Wacky stuff!

----------


## fjpod

food, food, food, food

----------


## fjpod

be death of me

----------


## fjpod

cooking shows don't help

----------


## fjpod

bought an EV yesterday

----------


## Johns

I am starving now!!

----------


## fjpod

gonna cause controversy here

----------


## fjpod

having left overs tonight

----------


## Johns

had chicken with pasta...

----------


## Kara

eating sunflower seeds now.

----------


## Fezz

I've got a headache!

----------


## Fezz

I took some fioricet!

----------


## Fezz

Seeing the chiropractor also!

----------


## Fezz

Maybe beer would help?

----------


## Kara

Beer always helps, Fezz.

----------


## Fezz

Kiwis look sorta wacky!

----------


## Fezz

Donna Summers has died!

----------


## Johns

It's the.....Last Dance? :Redface:

----------


## Fezz

Bad girls last dance?

----------


## Ejmaxie

> Maybe beer would help?


No, wine will help

----------


## Johns

Would whining not help?

----------


## Fezz

I'm whining all day!

----------


## Now I See

Fezz needs the whambulance!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Fezz

> Fezz needs the whambulance!!!!!


Does George Micheal own?

----------


## optical24/7

> Does George Micheal own?


You could only wish!  :Wink:

----------


## Johns

Ooh, you bad boy!

----------


## optical24/7

He's "Born that Way".

----------


## Johns

Oh, uh....yeah.   Ok.

----------


## NCspecs

Reading interesting new book...

----------


## Fezz

Please tell us more!

----------


## Fezz

What is the title?

----------


## Fezz

Who is the author?

----------


## NCspecs

<-------------50 Shades of Red....... :Redface:

----------


## Johns

I read books....sometimes.

----------


## Mick

Our AC quit today

----------


## Johns

I've never had AC.

----------


## optical24/7

Maidens wave feathered fans?

----------


## Johns

You could say that.

----------


## Mick

AC now working OK

----------


## Johns

1/2 of awesome band!

----------


## Mick

Just add some DC

----------


## optical24/7

On "Highway To Hell"?

----------


## Johns

Ringing in Tormented Land???? :Hot:  :Hot:  :Hot:

----------


## Fezz

Eddie Blazonczyk has died!!!

----------


## Fezz

Polka King's last polka!

----------


## Fezz

Who'll play the zither?

----------


## Fezz

I don't play accordions!

----------


## Fezz

Roll out the barrels!!!

----------


## Fezz

Hey hey Farmer Gray!

----------


## Fezz

Let's have a party

----------


## Fezz

Some great polka songs!

----------


## NCspecs

Church Festivals = Polka Party

----------


## NCspecs

Or "Drinking for Jesus"...

----------


## Johns

You're My Baby Doll!

----------


## Fezz

let's kick off summer!

----------


## Fezz

I am already prepared!

----------


## Fezz

Sipping gin and tonics!

----------


## Ejmaxie

I wish I was

----------


## Johns

I'm glad I'm not!

----------


## fjpod

good weekend to all.

----------


## mlm

Moving in 4 days  :Eek:

----------


## Now I See

Is anybody working today??

----------


## Mike Fretto

Yes we are working

----------


## Johns

Working...on my garden!

----------


## optilady1

Camping was super fun!

----------


## optilady1

Came home ---> stove broken!  :Mad:

----------


## optical24/7

All day construction project.

----------


## optical24/7

Aluminum is not forgiving.

----------


## optical24/7

Wind is not helping.

----------


## fjpod

> All day construction project.


what are you building?

----------


## Johns

Sound like a windmill...

----------


## RIMLESS

Can't wait for June!

----------


## yeval

:Cool: 


> Camping was super fun!

----------


## optical24/7

> what are you building?


Cell phone tower base.

----------


## fjpod

> Cell phone tower base.


what's up with that?

----------


## Now I See

> 


Welcome!  Follow thread rules....

----------


## Now I See

> 


....Rules = Four words only  :Smile:

----------


## Now I See

> Came home ---> stove broken!


time for another cookout!   :Wink:

----------


## optilady1

> Came home ---> stove broken!


$200 to fix oven.   :Stomp:

----------


## optilady1

> Came home ---> stove broken!



Five guys for dinner!

----------


## fjpod

> Five guys for dinner!


make them cook outside

----------


## Jubilee

Five Guys is Yummy!

----------


## Jubilee

Start New Job Soon

----------


## Johns

Five guys eat much!

----------


## mlm

What new job, Jubilee?

----------


## Wes

> ....Rules = Four words only


Rules? Who follows rules?

----------


## Now I See

hmmmm...wait, I'm thinking....  :Biggrin:

----------


## chip anderson

An over four word tidbit.    Alton Brown was a science teacher who had never cooked before being signed for his first show.   Love the way he explained what was happening chemicly and scientificly when food was being prepared.  Don't know that he would qualify as the "best chef" though.

Chip

----------


## Jubilee

I will send PM

----------


## Jubilee

No public disclosure yet..

----------


## mlm

Moving tomorrow to Alberta

----------


## mlm

New job waiting there  :Dance:

----------


## Johns

Chip = Banned from thread! :Mad:  :Furious:  :Mad:  :Furious: 







 :Tongue:

----------


## fjpod

always one spoil sport

----------


## Jubilee

Good luck moving, mlm!

----------


## ldyflsh

nothing clever...move along :Rolleyes:

----------


## Now I See

> An over four word tidbit.    Alton Brown was a science teacher who had never cooked before being signed for his first show.   Love the way he explained what was happening chemicly and scientificly when food was being prepared.  Don't know that he would qualify as the "best chef" though.
> 
> Chip


Chip, Chip, Chip.....really??  :Eek:

----------


## Now I See

Best of luck, mlm!  :Smile:

----------


## Fezz

I miss Nipsey Russell!

----------


## Fezz

I'm sometimes TIPSY Russell

----------


## Fezz

Last night I was!

----------


## Now I See

How 'bout topsey turvy?

----------


## Fezz

That's how I walked!

----------


## Now I See

Were you in beergoggles??   :Nerd:

----------


## Fezz

Had on wine goggles!

----------


## Fezz

Talking to fellow Optiboarder

----------


## Fezz

I kept sipping wine

----------


## Fezz

Sipping, sipping, more sipping!

----------


## Fezz

Chatted for 2 hours!

----------


## Fezz

Almost like school girls!

----------


## Fezz

We are all man!

----------


## Fezz

Real men, chatting away

----------


## Fezz

Bottle must have leaked!

----------


## Fezz

It was completely empty!

----------


## Johns

So....how is OBX?

----------


## Fezz

Wasn't him, someone else!

----------


## Johns

Could really be anyone!

----------


## Johns

So...how is Optical24/7?

----------


## Johns

Let's start this day!

----------


## Fezz

Been up an hour!!!

----------


## Johns

Who said I'm up?

----------


## Fezz

strawberry smoothie for breakfast!

----------


## optical24/7

> Last night I was!


It wasn't my fault.

----------


## optical24/7

I was sipping responsibly.

----------


## optical24/7

Had a good excuse.

----------


## optical24/7

Needed more construction material.

----------


## optical24/7

Thanks for helping Fezz!

----------


## Fezz

I do my best!

----------


## fjpod

make hay, sun shining.

----------


## Johns

Heavy rain, 55 degrees...

----------


## Now I See

must've sent rain here!

----------


## Fezz

also sent it here!

 :cry: :poop: :cry: :poop: :cry:

----------


## Now I See

town's outdoor concert = cancelled!  :Stomp:

----------


## Now I See

was supposed to be....

----------


## Now I See

right outside my shop!!

----------


## Now I See

brings lots of people!

----------


## Johns

Learn how to sing!!

----------


## Now I See

hey, that could work....

----------


## Now I See

they would pay me....

----------


## Now I See

to _STOP THAT NOISE!!!_  :Bounce:

----------


## mlm

Now in Red Deer

----------


## mlm

Don't feel like unpacking

----------


## mlm

I want to nap

----------


## Johns

Sheared the sheep today!

----------


## Johns

They look absolutely...fabulous!

----------


## optical24/7

Johns likes naked sheep!!!  :Eek:

----------


## optical24/7

Johns is "true" farmer.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

he need velcro gloves?

----------


## Johns

> Johns likes naked sheep!!!


They were slick sheared!

----------


## Johns

Book Vegas flight tonight!

----------


## Fezz

Richard Dawson now dead!

----------


## Fezz

loved watching Hogan's Heros!

----------


## Kara

My show opens Friday!

----------


## Johns

And....Survey SAAAYS...dead.

----------


## fjpod

> loved watching Hogan's Heros!


I know nut think.

----------


## Johns

Why am I tired?

----------


## Wes

Rain rain go away

----------


## Wes

Come again another day

----------


## Fezz

drinking a blackberry smoothie

----------


## Fezz

healthier than usual bacon?

----------


## Fezz

the seeds are obnoxious!

----------


## Wes

Java is my crutch.

----------


## Fezz

Optiboard is my crutch

----------


## Wes

Small "B"s flex much.

----------


## Johns

Time to cut grass...

----------


## bob_f_aboc

just get some goats

----------


## Johns

They can't keep up!

----------


## Johns

Even the sheep can't!

----------


## Johns

They love the mower!

----------


## Johns

Keeps the pressure off...

----------


## fjpod

Testing...one, two, three.

----------


## Now I See

Better one, better two?  :Wink:

----------


## optical24/7

> Better one, better two?


Can't tell. Prescribe eighth.

----------


## Johns

Plano seems to help!

----------


## fjpod

AR on plano better

----------


## Johns

Better use high index!!

----------


## optical24/7

Rise and shine optifolk!

----------


## optical24/7

Ya'll need to work!

----------


## optical24/7

Me? I'm off today!

----------


## optical24/7

mentally off every day.

----------


## Jubilee

I'm off today too!

----------


## Jubilee

Though working from home

----------


## Jubilee

Many projects to complete

----------


## Jubilee

Friday's last day current

----------


## Jubilee

Start new on Saturday!

----------


## optical24/7

Change watches? Change clothes?

----------


## optical24/7

Change hats, change hose?

----------


## optical24/7

Change on your feet?

----------


## optical24/7

Change what you eat?

----------


## optical24/7

Do you change places?

----------


## optical24/7

Do you change shoelaces?

----------


## fjpod

this is going nowhere

----------


## bob_f_aboc

change in my pocket

----------


## bob_f_aboc

going jingle lingle ling

----------


## Now I See

change in my scenery!  :Cool:

----------


## Johns

Nothing clean at home!

----------


## Johns

Son's gone....wife's gone!

----------


## Johns

poor, poor, pitiful me... :Bounce:

----------


## optical24/7

> Son's gone....wife's gone!


Pass time? Build pyramid!

----------


## Johns

Pass time?  I'm suffering!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

suffering will build character

----------


## bob_f_aboc

more character couldn't hurt

----------


## GAgal

Dang! This still going!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Dang! This still going!


She is still around???

----------


## bob_f_aboc

'Bout time you're back!

----------


## Johns

You're not just kidding!

----------


## GAgal

Whatcha tryin to say?

----------


## Wes

Don't leave us hangin!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Whatcha tryin to say?


We kinda missed you.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

One more sarcastic optician :Eek:

----------


## GAgal

Me?? Sarcastic?? Not me!!

----------


## GAgal

Ive missed yall! hugs!

----------


## Johns

y'all?  Speak English girl!!! :Tongue:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Ive missed *yall*! hugs!





> *y'all*?  Speak English girl!!!


= all of you all

----------


## bob_f_aboc

southerners keep it simple

----------


## Now I See

up north, it's you-uns  :Wink:

----------


## GAgal

New York, yous guys

----------


## optilady1

Two words.  Cabo. Wabo.

----------


## Kara

Shot a commercial today!

----------


## uncut

A star is born!

----------


## erehwon optical

Apps are the future.

----------


## Johns

Abbs are the past!

----------


## Now I See

nip, tuck?  :cry:   huff, puff?  :Mad:

----------


## Johns

No...just huff, huff!

----------


## Kara

want to go home!

----------


## fjpod

I just got here.

----------


## optilady1

Seriously.  Worst. Day. Ever.

----------


## Kara

Can't be that bad?

----------


## Kara

Mine just got worse.  :Stomp:

----------


## kat

110+ every day, HOT

----------


## Kara

> 110+ every day, HOT


I hear ya! ugh!!

----------


## Johns

No thanks!  92's fine!

----------


## Kara

Makes me miss Wyoming!!!!

----------


## Johns

> Seriously.  Worst. Day. Ever.


Really sorry to hear...

----------


## rcroutch

day is almost over

----------


## fjpod

we're open til nine

----------


## Johns

Nine?  Shoot me first!

----------


## uncut

> Seriously.  Worst. Day. Ever.


Optiboard hug for optilady1.............()

----------


## Kara

Ready for the weekend!

----------


## Now I See

optilady1, kmarshall...better today?

----------


## optilady1

> optilady1, kmarshall...better today?


Yup.  Just ate DQ.

----------


## optilady1

icecream makes everything better

----------


## Johns

> Yup.  Just ate DQ.


Ice cream fixes everything!

----------


## Kara

Well so does vodka!  :Tongue:

----------


## Johns

Well water does too...

----------


## Now I See

Johns, are you glowing?  :Spin:

----------


## fjpod

my well has vodka

----------


## Now I See

> Yup.  Just ate DQ.


"everybody loves a parfait!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Now I See

> my well has vodka


NY, here I come!!!  :Wink:

----------


## fjpod

> my well has vodka


OK, so I'm lying.

----------


## Kara

I wish mine did.

----------


## Now I See

> OK, so I'm lying.


Well.....shoot, I'm sad!  :cry:

----------


## fjpod

NYC has best water

----------


## Johns

I need a pool!!!!

----------


## Fezz

I'm listening to ABBA!!!!


 :Eek:

----------


## optilady1

> I'm listening to ABBA!!!!


You're a Dancing Queen?

----------


## Fezz

> You're a Dancing Queen?


Some would say so!

----------


## optilady1

> I'm listening to ABBA!!!!


Just sang karaoke ABBA!

----------


## Fezz

Take a chance on.......

----------


## fjpod

...time of your life?

----------


## Fezz

Should have sung Fernando!

----------


## Johns

I'm going to puke...

----------


## Kara

> I'm going to puke...


Take some Pepto Bismul?

----------


## Johns

> Take some Pepto Bismul?



I'll change the station!

----------


## uncut

It's summer on Optiboard! :Bounce:

----------


## NCspecs

It's five o'clock somewhere!  :Wavespin:

----------


## optilady1

Feeling HOT HOT HOT! :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## uncut

Cause:  Justin Bieber nearby?

----------


## Johns

Justin bumped his head!!

----------


## optilady1

> Cause: Justin Bieber nearby?



Now That's just offensive!!!  :Tongue:

----------


## optilady1

It's Rpattz for me!

----------


## Johns

It's kayak for me!

----------


## Fezz

> It's kayak for me!


I'm going kayaking tomorrow!

----------


## Johns

On river or lake?

----------


## optilady1

> I'm going kayaking tomorrow!


You are so lucky!

----------


## Fezz

> On river or lake?


on a lake probably!

----------


## Fezz

rivers need two drivers

----------


## Fezz

I don't have friends!

----------


## Johns

So...SOT or SI ?

----------


## Fezz

It's a cheapy SI

----------


## Fezz

go today...too hot!

----------


## Johns

> rivers need two drivers


Downriver...then turn around!

----------


## Fezz

I'm not that ambitious!

----------


## Fezz

probably have heart attack!

----------


## Johns

I'm hitting Lake Erie!

----------


## Fezz

sounds like good time!

----------


## Fezz

hitting Marsh Creek Lake!

----------


## Fezz

maybe float the Schuylkill

----------


## fjpod

> maybe float the Schuylkill


Sculling on the Schuylkill?

----------


## GAgal

Calgon take me away

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Cuervo take me away!

----------


## Johns

My toes are shriveled!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

cold water shrivels "toes"?????

----------


## Johns

The water was warm!

----------


## Johns

Kayaked Friday and Saturday!

----------


## Fezz

> Kayaked Friday and Saturday!


Kayaked Saturday and Sunday!

----------


## Fezz

Met an old friend!

----------


## Fezz

Good to catch up!

----------


## Fezz

Talked with Jay Thomas!

----------


## Fezz

I got on radio

----------


## Fezz

We discussed The Greaseman

----------


## Fezz

Sirius radio now Fezzified

----------


## Fezz

Jay wouldn't send photo!

----------


## uncut

Can I have autograph?

----------


## uncut

Is this "guy's night?

----------


## uncut

Optiboard women are where?

----------


## Johns

I'm in Evansville, Indiana.

----------


## optilady1

clearly we're in Evansville.

----------


## Wes

You can't fix stupid.

----------


## Wes

That's what she said.

----------


## Wes

Just keep stabbing yourself?

----------


## Wes

Learn how not to?

----------


## Wes

Get used to it.

----------


## Wes

It's easier than learning.

----------


## Wes

Makes me lose hope.

----------


## Wes

Closed minds destroy profession.

----------


## Kara

Ow! My head hurts.

----------


## fjpod

where is this going?

----------


## Wes

This is going nowhere.

----------


## Johns

Ok, I'm now nowhere...

----------


## Johns

Tomorrow is recoup day.

----------


## Johns

Where _ARE_ the Optibabes???

----------


## nicksims

"Video killed the radio"

----------


## optilady1

> Where _ARE_ the Optibabes???


Ummm... Hello? Right here  :Wink:

----------


## Now I See

> Where _ARE_ the Optibabes???


are they fast asleep???  :Sleep:

----------


## Johns

Wha! Wha!  Wha!.......














Whaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

It's OK, don't cry!!

----------


## optilady1

Big girls don't cry

----------


## Fezz

Big Boy Opticals do!

----------


## uncut

> Wha! Wha!  Wha!.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screwdriver in finger, again?

----------


## GAgal

Aaaaaaahhh!!!! Blood is everywhere!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

duct tape fixes everything

----------


## Johns

> duct tape fixes everything


It's made in Ohio!

----------


## optilady1

8 hours till vacation!

----------


## Mick

Andy Griffith is dead.

----------


## optilady1

> Andy Griffith is dead.


loved him in "Waitress"

----------


## Mick

Started as standup comic

----------


## Johns

I liked his characters.

----------


## Johns

He was pretty wacked...

----------


## fjpod

> He was pretty wacked...


how do you mean?

----------


## uncut

Higgs boson possibly discovered!

----------


## uncut

Announced with Comic Sans!

----------


## Johns

> how do you mean?


I meant wacky.

----------


## uncut

Busy dodging road apples. :Running:

----------


## uncut

Hazard of country living.

----------


## uncut

Easier to dodge, frozen!

----------


## Kara

I'm a little lost....  :Unsure:

----------


## fjpod

Getting lost is easy.

----------


## fjpod

Getting found is hard.

----------


## fjpod

Getting IT is impossible.

----------


## Now I See

> I'm a little lost....


in Land of Lost?

----------


## Now I See

.....maybe Lost in Space? ;)

----------


## Johns

Lost in sock drawer!

----------


## fjpod

Land of the lost.

----------


## fjpod

lost my optical centers

----------


## Johns

kayaking the bitteroot river.

----------


## Kara

Lost all my marbles!

----------


## kat

Open 2 years tomorrow!!!!!! :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Kara

> Open 2 years tomorrow!!!!!!


Congrats on your success!

----------


## GAgal

Kids driving me nuts

----------


## fjpod

Feed nuts for dinner.

----------


## Fezz

My doggy had surgery!

----------


## Fezz

Brought him home today

----------


## Fezz

He's in major pain!
 :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Fezz

I feel so bad!!!

----------


## Fezz

Has like 25+ stitches!

----------


## Fezz

He is super uncomfortable!

----------


## Fezz

Are pain meds working?

----------


## Fezz

I'll keep comforting him!

----------


## Fezz

Other doggy whining too!

----------


## Fezz

He's worried about pal!

----------


## Fezz

This is killing me!

----------


## Fezz

These dogs like children!

----------


## Fezz

They hurt=we hurt!

----------


## Fezz

Poor doggy, I'm sad!

----------


## Wes

Fezz is so bored.

----------


## uncut

> Poor doggy, I'm sad!


Vet gave doggy sedative?

----------


## uncut

Fezz might try some!

----------


## uncut

Cherry picking, weeding today!

----------


## Johns

Horseback riding in Sula.

----------


## KenZhen

I want hire optometrist

----------


## Johns

Buffet dinner in Walcott.

----------


## Johns

Bike riding along Mississippi.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

been a rough week

----------


## bob_f_aboc

water leak in wall

----------


## bob_f_aboc

leaking faucet in bathroom

----------


## bob_f_aboc

broken shut off valve

----------


## bob_f_aboc

several holes in drywall

----------


## bob_f_aboc

carpet pad being replaced

----------


## bob_f_aboc

A/C froze up today

----------


## bob_f_aboc

hot and humid today

----------


## bob_f_aboc

so glad I rent

----------


## bob_f_aboc

landlord pays for it

----------


## bob_f_aboc

it serves them right

----------


## bob_f_aboc

raised rent $75/month

----------


## Johns

That's pretty "cold" blooded!

----------


## Kara

nightmares last night sucked!!!!  :Eek:

----------


## fjpod

> A/C froze up today


usually means low freon

----------


## fjpod

leak from frozen A/C?

----------


## fjpod

been there, done that.

----------


## Kara

Happened to me once!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Leak from bad plumbing

----------


## bob_f_aboc

it's gonna be HOT!!!!

----------


## kcount

> Leak from bad plumbing


There's pills for that!  :Biggrin:

----------


## GAgal

Hey Fezz...how doggy?

----------


## GAgal

> raised rent $75/month


Karma is fun sometimes

----------


## Kara

Making tough decisions today!  :Unsure:

----------


## fjpod

good luck with that

----------


## uncut

may your decision rock

----------


## Kara

Feeling better about things!

----------


## uncut

Life.......is good, yes?

----------


## Johns

Life is very excellent!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Life...better than alternative  :Wink:

----------


## Fezz

Anybody see Mr. Sandman?

----------


## Fezz

Darn guy never showed!!!!!!!!

----------


## fjpod

he'll come during work

----------


## Fezz

make him get exam

----------


## Fezz

sell him discontinued Safilo?

----------


## Fezz

talk into scleral lens?

----------


## Fezz

make him use OfficeHATE?

----------


## fjpod

does he have insurance?

----------


## Johns

Give a glass executive!

----------


## Fezz

Pick from Davis Tower?

----------


## Fezz

No Davis here, thankfully!!!!!!!!

----------


## mdeimler

Davis makes me angry

----------


## Kara

so glad it's Friday!

----------


## Kara

Have to move soon.

----------


## Kara

Don't like packing stuff.

----------


## optilady1

> Don't like packing stuff.


Good time to purge.

----------


## kat

Raining in Phoenix NOW!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kara

> Good time to purge.


Definitely in the plan.

----------


## Fezz

here we go again!

----------


## Fezz

somebody didn't stop by!

----------


## Fezz

This is just lovely!

----------


## Fezz

I'll start my day!

----------


## Fezz

Second nIght, no show!

----------


## Fezz

Weeeeeeell, isn't that special

----------


## fjpod

what's on your mind?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Fezz is playing nice!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

A good role model

----------


## Kara

> Second nIght, no show!


Who/What didn't show?

----------


## Fezz

Mr. Sandman never showed!

----------


## Kara

Yikes! Sorry to hear.

----------


## Kara

Benadryll helps me sometimes.

----------


## Fezz

what time is it?

----------


## Fezz

Has party started yet?

----------


## opticianbart

I'm here, so yes.

----------


## Fezz

That's the spirit Mate!

----------


## Kara

Can I join party?

----------


## fjpod

> Benadryll helps me sometimes.


Try it Fezz.  Works.

----------


## Now I See

> Can I join party?


The more, the merrier!

----------


## Kara

Got a second job.  :Unsure:

----------


## Kara

Don't wanna work tonight.

----------


## Fezz

Why, work is fun!

----------


## Fezz

Back street boys reuniting?

----------


## Now I See

August Eighteenth....Hershey, Pennsylvania!! :Eek:

----------


## Fezz

That's sorta near me!!


 :Dance:  :Skip:  :Dance:

----------


## mdeimler

I'm working security there.

----------


## Kara

> Why, work is fun!


It might be tonight.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Benadryll with Jack Daniels

----------


## bob_f_aboc

but without the Benadryll

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Kahlua filled cupcakes ROCK!!!!!!!!

----------


## uncut

Fezz could count sheep!

----------


## uncut

Or could count posts.

----------


## optilady1

OMG it's so hot.

----------


## Kara

My throat hurts, ow!!!!

----------


## Now I See

> OMG it's so hot.


iced tea!  :Smile: 




> My throat hurts, ow!!!!


hot tea!  :Smile:

----------


## Kara

> iced tea! 
> 
> 
> hot tea!


Hot Tea, Honey, Whiskey!

----------


## optilady1

Married 9 years today!

----------


## Fezz

Congrats to you both!

----------


## Kara

> Married 9 years today!


That's Great! Go you!!!!!

----------


## Kara

Meaning, both of you!  :Tongue:

----------


## Now I See

> Married 9 years today!


Hooray!  Nine years, bliss! :Wink:

----------


## opticianbart

Momentous news for me!

----------


## Now I See

can you tell us?

----------


## opticianbart

90% chance shorter commute

----------


## Fezz

Start the lip flapping!

----------


## Fezz

Or start fingers typing!

----------


## Fezz

Hope it works out!

----------


## opticianbart

Tuesday will bring answers.

----------


## Kara

So mad, I'm shaking! :Stomp:

----------


## Fezz

Don't worry, be happy!!!!

----------


## Kara

Think I'm good now.

----------


## mdeimler

Some OBers don't understand

----------


## mdeimler

...walk in anothers shoes.

----------


## Kara

some people in general. :Wink:

----------


## Kara

Vacation starts next week.  :Biggrin:

----------


## fjpod

mine was last week

----------


## Johns

Everyday is a vacation!

----------


## Johns

(When you love work!)

----------


## GAgal

My youngest turns 9!

----------


## GAgal

My baby growing up

----------


## GAgal

Going through mid-career crisis

----------


## GAgal

Need a new goal

----------


## GAgal

Maybe a new job

----------


## GAgal

Anyone have any suggestions?

----------


## Johns

In the same locale?

----------


## Kara

No clue, good luck!

----------


## Kara

Proved myself right, HAPPY!!!!

----------


## Kara

Day going by fast!!!

----------


## GAgal

New locale is possibilty

----------


## mdeimler

Our practice is moving.

----------


## Fezz

Philly Slop is gone!

----------


## Fezz

Mr. Jefferson moving up!

----------


## Johns

To the best side!

----------


## Kara

Lost my cousin today. :(

----------


## optilady1

> Lost my cousin today. :(


Very sorry to hear

----------


## Kara

> Very sorry to hear


Kind words, thank you.

----------


## Kara

Change of subject now?

----------


## optilady1

> Change of subject now?


How 'bout that KStew?

----------


## Johns

We're getting rain now!!!

----------


## Kara

> How 'bout that KStew?


I don't like her.

----------


## kat

Finally at 800 posts!!

----------


## kat

Took almost 4 years

----------


## fjpod

first four are hardest

----------


## Melissa Dou

It is very interesting!

----------


## Johns

Yes...isn't it though?

----------


## Kara

Wedding dress shopping, Sunday!!!!!

----------


## fjpod

The Big Bang Theory

----------


## fjpod

Best show on TV

----------


## fjpod

Where did everybody go?

----------


## Johns

Sitting outside...and fireside.

----------


## fjpod

Autumn in the air?

----------


## Johns

No..not yet!  Please!!!

----------


## Fezz

Phyllis Diller is DEAD!

----------


## Fezz

Looked DEAD for years!

----------


## Psychobablr7

She was kinda old.

----------


## Mick

She has joined Fang

----------


## CoolOptician

Wonder if wrinkled yet?

----------


## Johns

Looked old when younger!

----------


## Fezz

It's almost beer time!!!

----------


## kcount

> It's almost beer time!!!


What'd ya mean 'Almost'?

http://youtu.be/ITEjpuqnZUI

----------


## Fezz

Ahhhhhhh..............it's BEER time!

----------


## mdeimler

Guinness...good for you!

----------


## Fezz

Not Guinness, Victory Donnebrock!

----------


## Fezz

Guinness pales in comparison!

----------


## Fezz

Guinness=Schlitz of stouts!

----------


## Fezz

Hanging with Dead Guy!

----------


## Psychobablr7

Sleeping with eyes open....

----------


## Fezz

Running with the Devil!

----------


## Fezz

Hop Devil....that is!

----------


## Fezz

This thread needed pictures!

----------


## Fezz

Waiting for zombie attack!

----------


## mdeimler

> Not Guinness, Victory Donnebrock!


Drink local, think global !

----------


## Fezz

Victory is very local!

----------


## Fezz

Same town as me!

----------


## Fezz

Come visit, I'll buy!

----------


## mdeimler

Troegs is my local.

----------


## mdeimler

Victory is awesome, too.

----------


## Fezz

> Troegs is my local.


Hopback is my FAVORITE!!!!

----------


## mdeimler

Troegs chocolate cherry stout.

----------


## mdeimler

It was Stone collaboration.

----------


## Fezz

Oh....invite me over!

----------


## GokhanSF

Thank God it's Friday

----------


## Now I See

> It was a Stone collaboration.


FIX IT!!!  FIX IT!!!  :Hot:  :Smile:

----------


## Now I See

I am sooooooo tired!!!

----------


## Now I See

need sleep, sleep, sleep!! :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:

----------


## Kara

Whiskey In The Jar-o!!!!!!

----------


## fjpod

> This thread needed pictures!


Picture worth thousand words.

----------


## fjpod

It's time to relax...

----------


## fjpod

One thing stands clear...

----------


## Psychobablr7

....loose lips sink ships.

----------


## Fezz

clear as one, two?

----------


## mdeimler

> FIX IT!!!  FIX IT!!!


Ooops.  It is Fixed.

----------


## CoolOptician

> FIX IT!!!  FIX IT!!!


My favorite response...ever!

----------


## Now I See

> Ooops.  It is Fixed.


Ahhh, that's better, thanks!  :Bounce:  :Smile:

----------


## Now I See

feels like Fall today!  :Cloud9:

----------


## CoolOptician

I AM so jealous!  :cry:

----------


## Psychobablr7

Don't cry Cool Optician!

----------


## CoolOptician

:Happy:  'Isaac' cooled us off!

----------


## CCGREEN

Isaac Please Play Nice

----------


## Psychobablr7

who is this 'Isaac'?

----------


## CoolOptician

California knows no storms?

----------


## CCGREEN

Isaac does TREMENDOUS damage

----------


## Psychobablr7

Ahhh, yes the storm!

----------


## Psychobablr7

Inattention to the news. :Giggle:

----------


## Psychobablr7

> California knows no storms?


 Not aware of any.

----------


## CoolOptician

> Inattention to the news.


My favorite place indeed!

----------


## Fezz

Sherman Hemsley's will disputed?

----------


## Fezz

Lost brother fighting it?

----------


## Johns

_Not_ moving on up!

----------


## CoolOptician

No 'east side' yet!  :Biggrin:

----------


## fjpod

who gets drycleaning store?

----------


## Johns

Brother's cleanin' them out!

----------


## Fezz

I'm buying an Junglas!

----------


## Fezz

Long live Richard Cheese!

----------


## CoolOptician

Bungle in the Jungle!  :Smug:

----------


## Johns

All right by me!

----------


## Now I See

I write with left!  :Smile:

----------


## Fezz

That just ain't right!

----------


## CoolOptician

Fezz is SO right!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Johns

I'm a lefty too!

----------


## CoolOptician

:Wink: dominant?, handed?, dress? politics?

----------


## fjpod

were my thoughts too

----------


## Johns

Handed...Definitely NOT politics.

----------


## mdeimler

Handed, not politics also.

----------


## CoolOptician

Probably best discuss 'dress'..... :Eek:

----------


## CoolOptician

Or maybe 'eye dominance?'  :Tongue:

----------


## mdeimler

Left eye dominant, also.

----------


## CoolOptician

Right eye dominant myself.

----------


## Johns

Left at the altar?

----------


## Fezz

The bride or groom?

----------


## Johns

Exit left of altar?

----------


## CoolOptician

For Rock of Gibralter?

----------


## fjpod

I'm going to Malta.

----------


## Fezz

What is in Malta?

----------


## Fezz

Menrads were made there!

----------


## CoolOptician

Wow! Forgot about Menrad!

----------


## wearegood

they are four words

----------


## CoolOptician

there are seven continents

----------


## Johns

But only one Optiboard!

----------


## CoolOptician

And only one Johns!

----------


## TNFrazier

How about those knicks?

----------


## Now I See

wonder what makes'em tick?

----------


## CoolOptician

New York, New York!

----------


## Now I See

wow, what a place!  :Smile:

----------


## mdeimler

Apple of my eye.

----------


## Johns

Little pricey for me!

----------


## Fezz

Just bought a Redhawk!

----------


## Fezz

> Little pricey for me!



Pricey for me too!!!!

----------


## Fezz

Third Ruger this month!

----------


## Fezz

George Soros hates me?

----------


## Fezz

Vegas friends having fun?

----------


## optical24/7

We had too much!

----------


## wearegood

to a new beginning!

----------


## CoolOptician

Like the Big Bang?

----------


## Judy Canty

TV show or event?

----------


## Johns

Biking Pittsburgh to Washington

----------


## Johns

Groupon closes at $4!

----------


## Johns

How's that Facebook stock!?

----------


## CoolOptician

Participate, but didn't buy!  :Tongue:

----------


## Kara

ready for adult beverages!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

I'm enjoying one now!

----------


## Fezz

Actually enjoying many now!

----------


## Fezz

Buying another handgun tomorrow!

----------


## mdeimler

What beers you drinkin' ?

----------


## Fezz

Redhook variety pack today!

----------


## Fezz

ESB's and Ipa's today!

----------


## Fezz

Picking up Makarov tomorrow!

----------


## Fezz

Old Cold War Friend!

----------


## mdeimler

> Redhook variety pack today!


Double Black Stout, yummy.

----------


## Fezz

Oh....it is YUMMY!

----------


## Fezz

Not in this case!

----------


## mdeimler

Beer and handguns, fun.

----------


## CoolOptician

:Biggrin:  Or could be trouble!

----------


## Fezz

I need double rainbows!

----------


## Fezz

> Beer and handguns, fun.



It's a perfect combination!

----------


## Fezz

I'm a voodo Chile!

----------


## Fezz

I'm a voodo child?

----------


## Fezz

What is the song?

----------


## Fezz

Stevie Ray Vaughn rocks!

----------


## Fezz

Saw him in concert

----------


## Fezz

I still get goosebumps!

----------


## Fezz

New iPhone coming today?

----------


## Fezz

Is _BIRD_ the _WORD_?

----------


## Fezz

Is Ballistol any good?

----------


## Fezz

Hickok45 really digs it!

----------


## Fezz

He's a great shot!

----------


## Fezz

rails=oil or grease?

----------


## Fezz

Is everybody sleeping here?

----------


## Fezz

trying to keep alive!

----------


## Fezz

Our computer is dying!

----------


## Fezz

How much longer now?

----------


## Fezz

New computer = NOT BUDGETED!

----------


## Fezz

Start using pencil, paper?

----------


## Fezz

I can't carry thread!

----------


## Fezz

Who will help me?

----------


## Fezz

trying Weapon Shield products!

----------


## Judy Canty

Another computer-try ebay!

----------


## Judy Canty

That's what Keith does.  :Wink:

----------


## CoolOptician

> Is everybody sleeping here?



Self Talk = So Humorous!  :Biggrin:

----------


## fjpod

buy computers from newegg.com

----------


## fjpod

refurb units work well.

----------


## uncut

Did someone say dominatrix?

----------


## Fezz

Bacon prices rising fast!

----------


## Fezz

Italian sausage becoming unaffordable?

----------


## Johns

Corn shortage = bacon rising!

----------


## fjpod

this little piggy went...

----------


## Mick

Hoarders! Must act fast!

----------


## Fezz

> Hoarders! Act fast!


That's only three words!!!!

----------


## CoolOptician

> That's only three words!!!!


Gotta 'fix it' Mick!

----------


## CoolOptician

> Gotta 'fix it' Mick!


Maybe you add "ALL"?

----------


## Fezz

Bacon grease clouded thinking?

----------


## Fezz

Greasy fingers quit typing?

----------


## Fezz

Atkins dieters in despair?

----------


## Fezz

I'm buying canned bacon!

----------


## Fezz

Stocking survival shelter now!

----------


## CoolOptician

> Bacon grease clouded thinking?


NO! Good Bacon's edifying!  :Smile:

----------


## Fezz

Happy birthday to Google!

----------


## optical24/7

> Bacon prices rising fast!


It's gonna be Aporkalypse!  :Eek:

----------


## Johns

> It's gonna be Aporkalypse!


Please!  No election talk!!!

----------


## optical24/7

Make pigs, not war.

----------


## optical24/7

A pig knows karate?

----------


## optical24/7

He uses pork chop!

----------


## optical24/7

Pig lost his job...

----------


## optical24/7

Now he is disgruntled.

----------


## Johns

Hmmm...more tasteless jokes!

----------


## optical24/7

> Hmmm...*more* tasteless jokes!


More you say? Ok!

----------


## optical24/7

A pig's favorite ballet?

----------


## optical24/7

The classic, "Swine Lake".

----------


## optical24/7

Why pigs leave home?

----------


## optical24/7

Father's an awful boar.

----------


## CoolOptician

Why? Why?  Tell why?

----------


## Fezz

War pigs have power?

----------


## optical24/7

> War pigs have power?



Yes, work at Pigagon.

----------


## Johns

Do they speak Latin?

----------


## CoolOptician

> Father's an awful boar.


Not 'ready for market?'

----------


## fjpod

Geico's Maxwell makes bacon.

----------


## Fezz

It's atrial fibrillation month!

----------


## Johns

fibrillation?  That sounds.painfull!

----------


## CoolOptician

Pump that heart! Again!

----------


## CoolOptician

Or finesse a Queen?

----------


## Fezz

Anybody watching debate tonight

----------


## optical24/7

Debate; Busch is better!

----------


## drk

Obama one slick debater.

----------


## uncut

> Anybody watching debate tonight


...only on fish-line end!

----------


## Johns

> Anybody watching debate tonight


Nope...not one minute.

----------


## Johns

Reviews= Obama got spanked!

( :Help: )

----------


## mdeimler

Very one sided debate

----------


## Johns

Like teacher and student

----------


## Fezz

Ten four good buddy

----------


## Fezz

Sounds like cb talk!

----------


## Fezz

> Nope...not one minute.



I didn't watch either!

----------


## Fezz

Like watching paint dry

----------


## Fezz

Or watching grass grow

----------


## Johns

I watch the sunsets...

----------


## mdeimler

I watch sun dresses...

----------


## optilady1

I wear sun glasses

----------


## Johns

We fit big glasses!

----------


## Johns

We fit small glasses!

----------


## uncut

Admirable......*fit,* not sell.

----------


## fjpod

obama's responses were flat

----------


## fjpod

romney stung like bee.

----------


## Johns

It was the altitude!!! :Bounce:  :Hot:  :Bounce:

----------


## D. Courtney, MBA

Work smarter not harder

----------


## Johns

Work? Why bother working?

----------


## mdeimler

Rely on the system ?

----------


## Johns

We are the system!

----------


## CoolOptician

Your lips - people's ears!

----------


## Now I See

Welcome, D. Courtney, MBA!

----------


## n711

I RESPECT my President

----------


## Johns

I respect the office...

----------


## CoolOptician

I treat all respectfully....

----------


## CoolOptician

Act differently....I walk!

----------


## Johns

Checking out the forecast...

----------


## Johns

Bicycling Pittsburgh to Washington...

----------


## HindSight2020

*ING save your money!*

----------


## Johns

Money is for spending

----------


## optical24/7

> Money is for spending


Or gifting to friends!  :Angel:

----------


## optical24/7

Johns my GOOD friend!  :Showoff:

----------


## optical24/7

Johns like a brother! :Twins:

----------


## optical24/7

Brother, spare a dime?  :Help:

----------


## Johns

You're a great friend!

----------


## Johns

Can't risk the relationship!

----------


## Johns

No lending to friends!

----------


## Johns

No gifting to friends!

----------


## Johns

Call my friend Fezz!

----------


## Johns

I hear he's "loaded"!

----------


## Now I See

Baked Potato?  Money??  Whiskey???  Gun????

----------


## mdeimler

Garlic mashed potatoes, please.

----------


## Johns

Send Lawyers, Guns & Money!

----------


## fjpod

borrower nor lender be

----------


## CoolOptician

'sorry' thy will be!

----------


## Fezz

It's now HAPPY HOUR!

----------


## Fezz

Drinking with the Mayor!

----------


## optical24/7

Mayor of Munchkin City?

----------


## optical24/7

Farmer's old brown mare?

----------


## mdeimler

Is that Hop Wallop ?

----------


## fjpod

wish i were there

----------


## Fezz

Wish you were too!

----------


## fjpod

could use a boost

----------


## fjpod

today is bosses day.

----------


## fjpod

no fun being boss

----------


## uncut

> It's now HAPPY HOUR!


Shove over, make room!

----------


## fjpod

That's fine lookin beer.

----------


## uncut

Fezz pours just fine!

----------


## fjpod

love my serrengettis too.

----------


## Fezz

Serengeti is sporting Drivewear

----------


## Fezz

I really dig them!

----------


## Fezz

That beer was delicious

----------


## Fezz

I want one other

----------


## Fezz

Got to wait though

----------


## fjpod

can't drink before noon

----------


## optical24/7

Last deer jerky dehydrating!

----------


## optical24/7

only have six pounds!

----------


## Johns

Need to lose six!!

----------


## uncut

You have excessive jerky?

----------


## Johns

No...six fat pounds!

----------


## uncut

> No...six fat pounds!


Use treadmill while posting!

----------


## uncut

Go jogging with I-pad.

----------


## uncut

Chip got banned again!

----------


## Johns

I've banned potato chips...

----------


## Johns

nothing good about them.

----------


## fjpod

but they taste good.

----------


## Fezz

I banned them also!

----------


## Fezz

It's been a year

----------


## Fezz

I'm still gaining weight!

----------


## Fezz

Need to do something

----------


## Fezz

Eat less, exercise more!

----------


## Fezz

Drink less, exercise more!

----------


## optical24/7

Maybe you are pregnant.

----------


## optical24/7

Do you crave pickles?

----------


## optical24/7

I just finished jogging.

----------


## optical24/7

next is weight bench.

----------


## optical24/7

after that, bedtime again!

----------


## optical24/7

I'm sleeping calories off.

----------


## mdeimler

high intensity cardio works

----------


## Johns

Is eating a workout?

----------


## CoolOptician

Only if done voraciously!

----------


## Johns

I should be buff! :cry: 






 :Bounce:

----------


## optilady1

Let's not discuss weight

----------


## optilady1

Blasted D&D pumpkin donuts

----------


## Johns

no...let's discuss it!

----------


## optilady1

killed my damn diet

----------


## Johns

How about OB losers??

----------


## optilady1

just can't be skinny :cry:

----------


## Johns

Winner takes it all!

----------


## optical24/7

> How about OB losers??


I'm the biggest (loser)

----------


## optical24/7

> Winner takes it all!


I take it all!

----------


## mdeimler

> I take it all!


What did you win ?

----------


## optical24/7

thousand dollars, courtesy Johns!

----------


## uncut

A Fezz Fuzzy, perhaps?

----------


## optical24/7

Don't need fuzzy unibrow.

----------


## Fezz

> How about OB losers??



you must mean me!

----------


## Fezz

I've been called loser!

----------


## Fezz

Does anybody remember laughter?

----------


## uncut

> I've been called loser!


Fezz.......not a loser!

----------


## uncut

> Does anybody remember laughter?


Best medicine.....never bad!

----------


## Johns

Loser....as in weight.

----------


## Johns

Not looser...or...maybe

----------


## Fezz

What a beautiful day!

----------


## fjpod

raining around here today

----------


## fjpod

still a good day

----------


## fjpod

any day above ground...

----------


## fjpod

...still a good day.

----------


## Fezz

Getting ready for vacation

----------


## Fezz

Long drive to there!

----------


## Fezz

Driving thru crummy weather!

----------


## optical24/7

Drive safe my friend.

----------


## Johns

Stay awake = AM Radio!

----------


## optilady1

> Stay awake = AM Radio!


Awake = no potty break!

----------


## optical24/7

Depends = No potty break!

----------


## optical24/7

Needed for Florida trip.

----------


## optical24/7

Endorsed by lady astronaut!

----------


## optilady1

> Depends = No potty break!



OMG, you're so funny!!!!1

----------


## Fezz

FezzJohns limo getting packed

----------


## Fezz

Florida.....here I come!

----------


## optical24/7

:Eek:  WARNING FLORIDIANS! LOCK DOORS!  :Eek:

----------


## optical24/7

:Eek:  HIDE WOMEN AND CHILDREN!  :Eek:

----------


## optical24/7

:Eek:  ABOVE ALL, PROTECT BEER!!!  :Eek:

----------


## Johns

He's packing his own!

----------


## optical24/7

:Eek: WARNING! FEZZ PACKING WOMEN! :Eek:

----------


## fjpod

Winds of change coming.

----------


## Johns

Not coming soon enough!

----------


## Now I See

you said it, brother!

----------


## CoolOptician

I'm in Florida....looking....

----------


## CoolOptician

For FEZZ.....seen him?

----------


## optical24/7

> For FEZZ.....seen him?



Follow beer can trail.

----------


## Now I See

I bet Fezz recycles!

----------


## mdeimler

Recycle beer...that's gross!

----------


## Now I See

ewww, that_ IS_ gross!

----------


## Johns

Budweiser....recycled?

Of course!

----------


## obxeyeguy

Budweiser not recycled, gross!

----------


## uncut

Are we there, yet?

----------


## Now I See

Not yet, soon though!

----------


## mdeimler

lighted end of tunnel

----------


## uncut

Power on, water pumped?

----------


## uncut

Caught in gas lineup?

----------


## fjpod

pretty bad around here.

----------


## fjpod

getting worse each day

----------


## fjpod

has to turn around

----------


## fjpod

people are hoarding gas

----------


## fjpod

contractors can't get gas.

----------


## fjpod

my roofer...no gas.

----------


## uncut

Ate beans, and cabbage.

----------


## Fezz

Puerto Rico 51st state?

----------


## optical24/7

Se habla the english?

----------


## Fezz

Who will be President?

----------


## Fezz

Obama wins the presidency

----------


## obxeyeguy

Losing the popular vote.

----------


## Judy Canty

My President wins again!

----------


## Wes

You got that right.

----------


## mdeimler

Can't afford four more...

----------


## Johns

Snarky today on Optiboard!

----------


## Johns

Business must be slow!

----------


## Johns

Happy times (           )  again?

----------


## Johns

Snark knows no season...

----------


## Fezz

I'm avoiding it all!

----------


## CoolOptician

I'm spreading the love.....

----------


## CoolOptician

No matter who's President!

----------


## Johns

> I'm avoiding it all!


Rising above snarkness...daily!

----------


## Fezz

V is for Vendetta!

----------


## Wes

We should be asleep.

----------


## Fezz

I is for INSOMNIA!

----------


## Wes

Stop keeping me up.

----------


## Wes

Go to bed now!

----------


## Wes

Must finish this bourbon!

----------


## Fezz

How was the bourbon?

----------


## Fezz

A is for awake!

----------


## Fezz

Awake for an hour!

----------


## Fezz

I'm slipping into madness!

----------


## uncut

Most productive time o'day!

----------


## uncut

Lady Liberty shines again!!!!!

----------


## uncut

> I'm slipping into madness!


Aren't we all, though? :Unsure:

----------


## optical24/7

V is for venison!

----------


## optical24/7

Season opener next weekend!

----------


## Fezz

Better luck than me!

----------


## Fezz

Shoot straight, be safe!

----------


## optical24/7

Butcher knives are ready!

----------


## optical24/7

Moonshine waits after hunt!

----------


## CoolOptician

> V is for venison!


B is for Backstrap!  :Smile:

----------


## Fezz

Y is for YUMMY!

----------


## CoolOptician

A is for AGREED!

----------


## CoolOptician

What time is dinner?

----------


## Wes

> How was the bourbon?


Bourbon is always good.

----------


## fjpod

Stay thirsty my friends.

----------


## Now I See

New critter in house!!  !    :Bounce:

----------


## Now I See

wanna guess what kind???

----------


## Fezz

is it a ferret?

----------


## Fezz

is it an oscar?

----------


## Fezz

is it a capybara?

----------


## Fezz

a sugar glider maybe?

----------


## Now I See

> is it a ferret?





> is it an oscar?


Not ferret, not oscar.....

----------


## Now I See

> is it a capybara?


have to look up????  :Redface:

----------


## Now I See

OK, here's a hint....

----------


## Now I See

> is it a capybara?


LOL...cute, but no!

----------


## Now I See

small, many legs, exoskeleton...

----------


## Fezz

is it a centipede?

----------


## Now I See

Not a centipede either.....

----------


## Now I See

ok, one more hint....

----------


## Now I See

one big pincher, shell....

----------


## CoolOptician

Scorpion? The sexiest sign?

----------


## Now I See

No, sexiest is Taurus!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Now I See

New critter = Hermit Crab!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Now I See

> No, sexiest is Taurus!


and that's no bull.....

----------


## CoolOptician

:Bounce:  But you've got crabs!

----------


## Now I See

LOL...thankfully, only one!  :Showoff:

----------


## Fezz

It's getting pretty late!

----------


## Fezz

Where is Morpheus tonight?

----------


## optical24/7

> Where is Morpheus tonight?


Hanging out in Matrix

----------


## Fezz

Wasn't matrix an AR?

----------


## Now I See

> Wasn't matrix an AR?


In matrix of lens!  :Wink:

----------


## CoolOptician

Matrix's NOW Cloud Atlas!

----------


## CoolOptician

Opposite experience of Matrix!

----------


## CoolOptician

Real World Many Times!

----------


## CoolOptician

Instead Illusion One Time!  :Tongue:

----------


## Fezz

Is it morning already?

----------


## Fezz

Why am I awake?

----------


## Fezz

Excited to start day?

----------


## Fezz

Excited to fall asleep?

----------


## Fezz

Shortened hours at work

----------


## Fezz

Starting later, leaving earlier

----------


## Fezz

Owner away........opticians play!

----------


## Fezz

dust the frame boards!

----------


## Fezz

work on returns, credits!

----------


## Fezz

work on the revolution!

----------


## Fezz

Air Supply = Greatest Band?

----------


## Johns

> Air Supply = Greatest Band?


It depends...for what?

----------


## Fezz

Stumble Inn Karaoke Night!

----------


## optilady1

karaoke night's at Annie's

----------


## optilady1

I do a mean.....

----------


## optilady1

billy joel!!!!  britney spears!!!!!

----------


## optilady1

And how 'bout you?

----------


## Johns

$250 = Singing George Jones

----------


## Johns

(He Stopped Loving Her...)

----------


## Johns

I was younger/drunk

----------


## Fezz

I sing Leo Sayer!

----------


## Fezz

Also sing Scott Weiland!

----------


## Fezz

Sometimes sing Roger Whittaker!

----------


## Johns

> Sometimes sing Roger Whittaker!


Favorite = "The Last Farewell"

----------


## Fezz

> Also sing Scott Weiland!



Sing a mean Atlanta!

----------


## Fezz

> Sometimes sing Roger Whittaker!



Favorite is = Durham Town!

----------


## Fezz

> Favorite = "The Last Farewell"



That's a GREAT one!

----------


## Johns

Roger's still on tour!

----------


## optilady1

What about Journey? = Awesome!

----------


## Johns

High School parking music!

----------


## Johns

Actually..."Stoned In Love"

----------


## Fezz

Like Don't Stop Believing?

----------


## Fezz

That's a karaoke classic!

----------


## Fezz

Been up practicing tonight!

----------


## Fezz

My voice is shot

----------


## Fezz

The sun is rising!

----------


## Fezz

I have water leak!

----------


## Fezz

I can't find it!

----------


## Fezz

Ceiling tile is wet!

----------


## Fezz

Floor is wet too!

----------


## Fezz

What a total downer!

----------


## uncut

Sending Santa on roof?

----------


## uncut

Rudolph will light way!

----------


## Fezz

Pipe leaking, need plumber!

----------


## CoolOptician

With/without crack showing?

----------


## Now I See

Ewww...crack is whack!  :Wink:

----------


## Wes

> Ewww...crack is whack!


Coin slot is not.

----------


## uncut

> Like Don't Stop Believing?


Journey......well loved, favorite!

----------


## mdeimler

> Journey......well loved, favorite!


New lead singer is like 5'4".  He's a little guy and like 50 but looks 26 up close.

----------


## Wes

> New lead singer is like 5'4".  He's a little guy and like 50 but looks 26 up close.


That's not four words!

----------


## fjpod

He broke the rule.

----------


## fjpod

Only one simple rule.

----------


## fjpod

Call the word police.

----------


## Fezz

He is not conforming!

----------


## mdeimler

Oops.  Got carried away.

----------


## mdeimler

Forgot which post in.

----------


## Fezz

We'll forgive you once!

----------


## mdeimler

Got forgiven once before...

----------


## mdeimler

But thank you anyway !

----------


## Fezz

I'm watching Roy Underhill!

----------


## Fezz

Using goose neck chisel!

----------


## Fezz

Never heard of that!

----------


## Wes

> Using goose neck chisel!


Grey Goose On rocks.

----------


## Now I See

brown turkey in pan!  :Wavespin:

----------


## fjpod

Butterball turkeys were recalled!!

----------


## fjpod

Forgot to butter the...

----------


## Judy Canty

Fried turkeys in fridge!

----------


## optilady1

> Butterball turkeys were recalled!!


Are you kidding me?

----------


## optilady1

Buy another 23 pounder?

----------


## optilady1

Please kill me now.

----------


## Now I See

> Forgot to butter the...


corn?  biscuits??  bread??? pan????   :Hot:

----------


## fjpod

Hold on...just joke.

----------


## uncut

Always turkey in crowd!

----------


## optilady1

> Hold on...just joke.



Thank you baby Jesus

----------


## optilady1

Thank you Tom Cruise

----------


## Fezz

Why you thanking Tom?

----------


## Fezz

Tom as in turkey?

----------


## Fezz

Daughter coming for Thanksgiving!

----------


## Fezz

She's bringing her boyfriend

----------


## Fezz

It's Ok = We like!

----------


## Fezz

Why am I awake?

----------


## Fezz

I wish I could sleep

----------


## Fezz

Some turkey might help!

----------


## optilady1

> I wish I could sleep



Must be pretty tired :Eek:

----------


## uncut

A potential new "son"

----------


## uncut

What has Curiosity found?

----------


## uncut

A planetary cat box?

----------


## uncut

All lost laundry socks?

----------


## uncut

All world's lost luggage?

----------


## Now I See

> Butterball turkeys were recalled!!





> Forgot to butter the...


feel stupid.....just realized!!!  :Redface:

----------


## Now I See

Joke is on me!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## optical24/7

The hunt is over.

----------


## optical24/7

Venison cut and packaged.

----------


## Jacqui

Did you murder Bambi??

----------


## uncut

Let's say..........soul displaced?

----------


## TheJpawn

Can you say... Turkey!

----------


## Johns

Taking elk back home...

----------


## optical24/7

> Did you murder Bambi??



Nope. Got his Grandpa.

----------


## Fezz

I'm celebrating Optical24/7's birthday!

----------


## Fezz

He's older than dirt!

----------


## Fezz

Still celebrating his birthday!

----------


## Fezz

Been a looooooooong night!

----------


## Fezz

Did anybody see Morpheus?

----------


## Fezz

I can't celebrate anymore!

----------


## Fezz

I sure can celebrate!

----------


## Fezz

Buschkie party at 9:30!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fezz

:Skip:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Skip:  (That's four fun emoticons!)

----------


## Fezz

Buschkie party a success!

----------


## optical24/7

> Buschkie party a success!



FINALLY! Drinking GOOD beer!

----------


## Fezz

It is Friday already!!!

----------


## fjpod

end of month also

----------


## Fezz

Lets go out BIG!

----------


## Fezz

Lets set record sales!

----------


## fjpod

Friday never good day.

----------


## CoolOptician

Every day alive = Good!  :Biggrin:

----------


## CoolOptician

Yes, I'm alil' Pollyanna-ish! :Happy:

----------


## Johns

That was a looooonnngg week!

----------


## optical24/7

It was great week!

----------


## optical24/7

What a fantastic week!

----------


## optical24/7

It was almost stupendous !

----------


## optical24/7

NOBODY said to me......

----------


## optical24/7

.."Hey, pull my finger"...

----------


## fjpod

you're pulling my leg...

----------


## optical24/7

but not your finger...

----------


## uncut

Getting ready for hibernation.

----------


## uncut

Stocking up for Christmas!

----------


## uncut

Increasing stocking size.....inflation.

----------


## uncut

Inflated by twenty pounds!

----------


## optilady1

Decorating the tree today!

----------


## optilady1

Baking bread as well.

----------


## Johns

Nothing like warm bread!

----------


## Mick

How about cold beer?

----------


## fjpod

need yeast for both

----------


## Fezz

Ollie's...........good stuff CHEAP?

----------


## Wes

Feuding on Optiboard today.

----------


## CoolOptician

Glad I missed it.

----------


## Wes

Not participating, just watching.

----------


## CoolOptician

Lol, well watching's fun!  :Wink:

----------


## CoolOptician

:Rolleyes:  Ancestors were smart burros!

----------


## Johns

> Not participating, just watching.


It's a spectator sport!

----------


## fjpod

I need more time

----------


## Fezz

More time for what?

----------


## Fezz

haircut today at 4:30

----------


## fjpod

> More time for what?


More time to enjoy.

----------


## Fezz

Yards IPA on pump!

----------


## Fezz

Life is really good!

----------


## Fezz

About time to go!

----------


## Fezz

Ravi Shankar has died!

----------


## fjpod

Sinatra's death anniversary today.

----------


## Johns

> About time to go!


Let me guess...Trivex?

----------


## Now I See

> Yards IPA on pump!





> About time to go!


**Gasp** Who swiped ketchup??? :Biggrin:

----------


## NCspecs

I made some cookies:cookies.jpg

----------


## Wes

Those are cool cookies!

----------


## Wes

> About time to go!


Are those AR coated?

----------


## fjpod

> I made some cookies:cookies.jpg


they pass dropball test?

----------


## NCspecs

> Those are cool cookies!


Thanks Wes! Tasty too! :)

----------


## NCspecs

> they pass dropball test?


Nope, didn't pass ANSI. ;)

----------


## NCspecs

Spoilage, had to eat'm. :)

----------


## Now I See

> Nope, didn't pass ANSI. ;)





> Spoilage, had to eat'm. :)


Hate when that happens!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fezz

Meeting Optiboarder for drinks!

----------


## Fezz

We're meeting at McGillians!

----------


## Fezz

His Bride there too!

----------


## Fezz

Great people, can't wait!

----------


## fjpod

happy new year everybody

----------


## fjpod

doing anything special tonight?

----------


## fjpod

party at work today

----------


## fjpod

gonna wear a lampshade.

----------


## Fezz

Sounds like good time!

----------


## Fezz

Preparing for tomorrow's hangover?

----------


## Fezz

Mummers are marching tomorrow

----------


## Fezz

Praying they sprain ankles!

----------


## uncut

owl visiting barn roof!

----------


## uncut

good omen.............this Eve!

----------


## Fezz

Anybody seen the champagne?

----------


## Fezz

Happy New Year 2013!

----------


## Judy Canty

Scotch is way better!

----------


## Judy Canty

Gongyo done, welcome 2013!

----------


## Fezz

Why am I awake?

----------


## fjpod

time to get going

----------


## fjpod

where did everybody go?

----------


## fjpod

that is the question

----------


## fjpod

need more group participation

----------


## fjpod

anybody into aquarium keeping?

----------


## fjpod

keurig now in office

----------


## fjpod

seems like morale booster

----------


## fjpod

should last whole week

----------


## fjpod

also new water cooler

----------


## fjpod

morale boost two weeks

----------


## Fezz

I had crummy day!

----------


## Fezz

Don't have many though!

----------


## CoolOptician

I hadda coughy day!

----------


## CoolOptician

Maybe ALL working hard??

----------


## Diopterman

VEE-I can't decide?

----------


## uncut

Go with the floe.....!

----------


## uncut

Work hard=play hard!

----------


## uncut

Must edjumicate youse selfs!

----------


## Fezz

Where does time go?

----------


## CoolOptician

In to Thin Air!

----------


## SeaU2020

It's infinity plus one.

----------


## fjpod

I need more time.

----------


## fjpod

time is a wasting

----------


## fjpod

Super Bowl.  Doing anything?

----------


## EyeCare Rich

You Can't Cure Stupid!

----------


## Wes

Can't fix it either.

----------


## Johns

Can we say "SUPER"?

----------


## fjpod

Keep It Simple Stupid

----------


## uncut

Super Saturday is nigh.

----------


## Johns

Jive dancing endnzone celebrations?

----------


## Johns

Today?  Hike the woods...

----------


## Johns

Maybe some skeet shooting...

----------


## Johns

Probably run the dogs.

----------


## uncut

Great sledding this weekend!

----------


## shannon

Man plans, God laughs.

----------


## jthacker15

Together we are great!

----------


## Johns

Some are great...alone.

----------


## optilady1

Husband has the flu :(

----------


## Fezz

Everybody else soon too!

----------


## optilady1

Not me.  I refuse.

----------


## Johns

There's a storm brewing...

----------


## uncut

Batten down the hatches!

----------


## uncut

> Together we are great!


Welcome to the Forum!

----------


## Yeap

thanks god is friday

----------


## Yeap

weekend is coming soon..

----------


## Johns

Weekend...weekday....what difference?

----------


## Johns

Opticians/managers work everyday

----------


## Fezz

I'm watching Grizzly Adams!

----------


## Johns

> I'm watching Grizzly Adams!


Tell him to shave!

----------


## uncut

Doors music, scotch, rocks.........

----------


## uncut

muscles sore, sledding day.

----------


## uncut

AM departure,poker derby!

----------


## Johns

> muscles sore, sledding day.


Muscles sore...target practice!

----------


## Johns

Slow day on Optiboard...

----------


## CoolOptician

> Slow day on Optiboard...


Around my space too!

----------


## kat

I am sooooooooooooooo bored

----------


## vcom

-time to clean demos!!

----------


## CoolOptician

Do you take supervision?? 😋

----------


## CoolOptician

I've got lots projects!!
😫

----------


## CoolOptician

Could use some help!!

----------


## optilady1

Optilady1 is grumpy today!

----------


## mdeimler

> Optilady1 is grumpy today!


Not enough chocolate, eh ?

----------


## Johns

Time for a drive...

----------


## optilady1

> Not enough chocolate, eh ?



Hmmmm.....Maybe dieter's PMS

----------


## optilady1

two months weight watcher-ing

----------


## optilady1

> two months weight watcher-ing


equals not enough EVERYTHING!  :Tongue:

----------


## Fezz

I need some sleep

----------


## Johns

> I need some sleep


Here: try this:  http://s-owl.cengage.com/ebooks/vini.../VS_16_3_3.htm

----------


## optilady1

8. y/o. twin. boys. :Help:

----------


## Roscoe

Thankful for daily grace!

----------


## Fezz

> Here: try this:  http://s-owl.cengage.com/ebooks/vini.../VS_16_3_3.htm


Very helpful, thanks Johns!

----------


## Fezz

Yards ESA on cask!

----------


## Fezz

Ithaca Flower Power Again!

----------


## optical24/7

A bee magazine Fezz?

----------


## optical24/7

Didn't know you're apiculturer.

----------


## Fezz

I'm sweet as honey!

----------


## mdeimler

Happy Hour already, Fezz ?

----------


## Fezz

Every hour=happy hour!

----------


## Fezz

Fridays I quit EARLY!

----------


## optical24/7

Early for fezz, 2:30am.

----------


## uncut

Shoveling snow off roofs!

----------


## Johns

Heavy snow for Spring....

----------


## CoolOptician

> Heavy snow for Spring....


(Grin!) Not In Florida!!

----------


## uncut

Accumulation, melt, disaster prevention.

----------


## uncut

> (Grin!) Not In Florida!!



Alligators can't skate, ski!

----------


## uncut

Need a big snowball?

----------


## CoolOptician

How about come August?

----------


## fjpod

it all melted here

----------


## fjpod

hoping for sunshine today.

----------


## pezfaerie

Enjoying the California sun!

----------


## fjpod

wish we all could...

----------


## Fezz

This ones for Mark!

----------


## mdeimler

Thanks...rubbing it in.

----------


## fjpod

drinking it works better.

----------


## kat

Time to pay taxes..............

----------


## uncut

...that's a good thing!

----------


## uncut

Slay deficit, by dollars.

----------


## optilady1

Very cold camping yesterday.

----------


## optilady1

When's Connecticut getting spring?

----------


## Johns

Woke in Georgia...82

----------


## Johns

Slept in Ohio...36.

----------


## kat

another day, another dollar?????

----------


## fjpod

four word question, huh?

----------


## fjpod

you are combining threads.

----------


## Jamelina

Is it Friday yet?

----------


## Fezz

Enjoying HAPPY HOUR already!

----------


## Fezz

Hops make me happy!

----------


## Fezz

Troeg's Nugget Nectar=NIRVANA

----------


## mdeimler

Nectar in firken...epic

----------


## Wes

> Enjoying HAPPY HOUR already!


You keep banker's hours.

----------


## Fezz

I always make BANK!

----------


## Fezz

Negotiated a stellar "agreement"!

----------


## Fezz

FezzJohns buying POWER rocks!

----------


## Fezz

I'm running with sharps!

----------


## Fezz

Feeling "edgy" and "dark"!

----------


## Fezz

Mom always told me....

----------


## Fezz

Not the sharpest knife!

----------


## Fezz

In all the drawers

----------


## Fezz

Is the Walrus Paul?

----------


## uncut

MOM'S the word, today! :Happy:

----------


## fjpod

Happy Mother's Day, all.

----------


## fjpod

nobody's been here lately.

----------


## kat

why not? you are!

----------


## fjpod

beating a dead horse.

----------


## Jacqui

I can't do this

----------


## vcom

It's finally nice outside!!!!

----------


## n711

I miss my sister

----------


## Jacqui

It's not snowing here

----------


## becc971

> It's finally nice outside!!!!


its starting to rain!!!!!!  :cry:

----------


## uncut

> beating a dead horse.


Naaa.....following 1998 QE2! :Bounce:

----------


## fjpod

hot as heck here.

----------


## uncut

Last month of spring!

----------


## kat

Off to Duluth, Vacation!

----------


## NCspecs

I'd like a vacation.... :cry:

----------


## kat

Only for 4 days

----------


## NCspecs

> Only for 4 days


<--------    No co-optican= no vacation! :(

----------


## uncut

> I'd like a vacation....


You are dispensingly indispensable!

----------


## uncut

> I'd like a vacation....


Hunger is rampant, geographically?

----------


## uncut

Tomorrow is :Bounce: DONUT DAY! :Bounce:

----------


## uncut

A National cholesterol extravaganza!

----------


## Fezz

HAPPY HOUR STARTS NOW!!!!!

----------


## Jacqui

No it does not !!!!!

----------


## uncut

> HAPPY HOUR STARTS NOW!!!!!


Shove over, I'm buyin'.......

----------


## optical24/7

Philly's best beer? Busch!

----------


## fjpod

Need some action here.

----------


## Johns

Hanging out...Atchison, Kansas

----------


## fjpod

Have you seen Dorothy?

----------


## CCGREEN

Dorothy's enjoying the beach

----------


## vcom

Ireland vacation was AMAZING!!

----------


## Johns

A life altering week...

----------


## fjpod

Nothing bad I hope.

----------


## Johns

> Nothing bad I hope.


No...all very good.

----------


## uncut

> No...all very good.



A little bit cryptic.....

----------


## Johns

> A little bit cryptic.....


Yeah...the nudging continues!

----------


## Fezz

Is this thread..............DEAD?

----------


## optilady1

Say it ain't so!

----------


## vcom

Is it nap time?

----------


## fjpod

four words thread lives.

----------


## fjpod

...talk about wasted resources.

----------


## fjpod

but its quick, efficient

----------


## fjpod

no rambling rants here

----------


## fjpod

only short, pointed soundbites.

----------


## uncut

I *need* a Friday!

----------


## Fezz

Homebrewing season is coming!

----------


## mdeimler

God, I love beer

----------


## Fezz

My hops supply arrived!

----------


## fjpod

what about beer-drinking season?

----------


## fjpod

that's some serious hops

----------


## Fezz

Hope I bought enough!

----------


## Fezz

Better not run short!

----------


## Fezz

I've found my UTOPIA!

----------


## Fezz

> what about beer-drinking season?



Beer Drinking Season = ALWAYS!!

----------


## Fezz

May package for re-sale!

----------


## Fezz

Customs agents getting suspicious!

----------


## Fezz

> God, I love beer



Lets hoist one together!

----------


## Fezz

> that's some serious hops



I roll BIG TIME!

----------


## Fezz

> that's some serious hops



You pay to PLAY!

----------


## Fezz

> that's some serious hops



My new side business!

----------


## fjpod

> My new side business!


do you take insurance?

----------


## uncut

A hopping Canadian catastrophe:   http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manito...toba.html:cry:

----------


## Yeap

just to have fun

----------


## fjpod

What's wrong with fun

----------


## uncut

It feels like.........autumn!

----------


## fjpod

Feels good to me

----------


## Fezz

Play the Name Game!

----------


## kcount

fezz fezz bo bezz

----------


## fjpod

oh please, not that.

----------


## fjpod

Nobody plays here anymore?

----------


## MikeAurelius

who da thunk it?

----------


## uncut

Some people won't _play!_

----------


## MikeAurelius

I think they're afraid.

----------


## fjpod

how can that be

----------


## MikeAurelius

It is the heterodyning

----------


## eyedeal1

two weeks to read

----------


## uncut

Don't read....just post! :Nerd:

----------


## uncut

> two weeks to read



Hearty WELCOME to youuuuu! :Smile:

----------


## MikeAurelius

"Man all battle stations"

----------


## fjpod

that does not compute

----------


## uncut

Mike's just _Capt. Kirking..........._

----------


## optical24/7

Can't......stop.....warp.....drive.......

----------


## fjpod

Warning!  Danger Will Robinson!

----------


## MikeAurelius

bad feeling about this

----------


## Steve Machol

What did you do!?!

----------


## MikeAurelius

rrrgghrrr rowrrrr gggrrwhfrrr rnfrrruigh (wookie sounds for you)

----------


## uncut

Acetone impairs cognitive functions......

----------


## MikeAurelius

snakes, I hate snakes.

----------


## fjpod

Alcohol impairs cognitive function.

----------


## fjpod

Welcome to new member.

----------


## fjpod

Politics impairs cognitive function.

----------


## Johns

Rich?  Guess who's buying? (!!!)

----------


## uncut

Is that spammy signaturing?

----------


## MikeAurelius

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM (images of vikings sitting in a corner at a cafe)

----------


## fjpod

That's not four words.

----------


## Fezz

What's with that guy?

----------


## MikeAurelius

> That's not four words.


same word, four times.

----------


## MikeAurelius

parenthetical words don't count

----------


## uncut

No Ketchup....on Mac! :Eek:

----------


## uncut

Whopperville now owns Heinz! :Eek:

----------


## MikeAurelius

Ketchup or catsup, dunno.

----------


## Fezz

This ones for Uilleann!

----------


## uncut

*M*on_t_y *P*_yt_*h*o*n* rises again! :Bounce:

----------


## uncut

The Parrot is Not.........!

----------


## jpways

A rest...long squack

----------


## MikeAurelius

Joined the Choir Invisible

----------


## MikeAurelius

He is no more.

----------


## fjpod

Not very popular anymore

----------


## uncut

Everyone's on Christmas Break..... :Biggrin:

----------


## uncut

....or moved to Colorado......

----------


## uncut

....Rocky Mountain High, Colorado........... :Dance:

----------


## jennecy

No!!!  Don't do it!!!

----------


## fjpod

we need some heat

----------


## fjpod

where is global warming

----------


## fjpod

five degrees farenheit here.

----------


## uncut

Coldest winter records broken! :Cold:

----------


## eyemannh

why cant I see?

----------


## DFEC

WindowsXP support ends today

----------


## fjpod

the world will end

----------


## uncut

I see the light!

----------


## uncut

It's only the train.................. :Tongue:

----------


## King of the Lab

How now brown cow...

----------


## fjpod

Happy Father's Day, all.

----------


## EyeCare Rich

This Thread seems Dead?

----------


## Johns

Yesterday, a cub visited!

----------


## optical24/7

> Yesterday, a cub visited!


I'm an Astro's fan!

----------


## Now I See

> I'm an Astro's fan!


I love the Jetson's!  :Giggle:

----------


## mdeimler

> I love the Jetson's!


Never flew a jet

----------


## mervinek

Thank God it's Friday!

----------


## fjpod

I work on Saturday.

----------


## Johns

> I work on Saturday.


I don't work...much.

----------


## Johns

> I don't work...much.


Love job = not work.

----------


## Now I See

Brought dog to work!  :Showoff:

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Buffalo, lots of snow

----------


## Now I See

Build one of these...

----------


## CCGREEN

No snow in Florida

----------


## Caroline

Just found this thread.

----------


## fjpod

back from the dead

----------


## fjpod

to live another day

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

Delicious ice cold beers

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Fantasy Football Champion $200

----------


## fjpod

Merry Christmas to all.

----------


## newguyaroundhere

And Happy New Year

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Have A Great 2015

----------


## fjpod

The end is near.

----------


## fjpod

we need more brevity.

----------


## mervinek

We need more chocolate

----------


## kat

This thread still going?

----------


## mervinek

I believe it is

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

Make mine a double

----------


## fjpod

Hard to kill this.

----------


## mervinek

You have no idea!

----------


## fjpod

we can do 6000

----------


## fjpod

everybody help out now

----------


## Judy Canty

Need a morale boost.

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

> Hard to kill this.


Beating a dead horse

----------


## optical24/7

Don't beat live ones!

----------


## optical24/7

PETA will get you!!

----------


## optical24/7

I hit 6000 mark!!!

----------


## mervinek

That is so cool!

----------


## tv_biller

You want those glasses?!

----------


## newguyaroundhere

On vacation for week

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Rotator cuff tendinitis sucks

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Roasting pumpkin seeds tonight

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Let's go for 7000

----------


## mervinek

Yes, why don't we?

----------


## optical24/7

Fezz costume for Halloween!

----------


## optical24/7

Too scary, no candy.  :cry:

----------


## optical24/7

The unibrow frightens children....

----------


## optical24/7

And most all adults!

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Burlap sack works best

----------


## newguyaroundhere

It worked for Vorhees

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

Next post beats yours

----------


## Boxpea

i think it's amazing

----------


## fjpod

> its amazing!


That's only two words.

----------


## fjpod

get with the program.

----------


## uncut

Optiboard Christmas mode, anyone?

----------


## Mick

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Devan Z Rainier

What a clever endeavor~ :Bounce:

----------


## Paul Smith LDO

barf, too much eggnog.

----------


## fjpod

Where did everybody go?

----------


## mervinek

> Where did everybody go?


unfortunately not the beach  :Frown:

----------


## Quince

Revive the old thread!

----------


## RobinC

Going on since 2009

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Too much coffee, poops

----------


## mervinek

I want a nap

----------


## Jamelina

In the loony bin...

----------


## fjpod

Beach was fabulous yesterday

----------


## fjpod

> Too much coffee, poops


Thank you for sharing

----------


## mervinek

> Beach was fabulous yesterday


so very very jealous!

----------


## optical24/7

I ɟǝǝl ʇodsʎ ʇnɹʌǝʎ¡

----------


## mervinek

> I ɟǝǝl ʇodsʎ ʇnɹʌǝʎ¡


Well... Aren't you special?

----------


## mervinek

> Beach was fabulous yesterday


no obx this year  :cry:

----------


## mervinek

> no obx this year


Disney in January instead

----------


## mervinek

> Disney in January instead


not much money left  :cry:

----------


## mervinek

no patients...killing me

----------


## fjpod

No patients?   Go swimming.

----------


## mervinek

only 8 patients left

----------


## mervinek

and all are medical  :cry:

----------


## mervinek

Office ordered ice cream!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Cat-Eyes

you're good at this !

----------


## mervinek

nothing else to do

----------


## mervinek

cleaned frames, counters, etc

----------


## mervinek

did some CEU already

----------


## uncut

I'm triggered.......it's Friday!

----------


## mervinek

ice cream was good

----------


## mervinek

chocolate PB cup...yum!

----------


## RobinC

Have a fantastic weekend!

----------


## newguyaroundhere

> Thank you for sharing


You are very welcome

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Four day weekend YAY!

----------


## mervinek

I only get three...

but could be worse!

----------


## mervinek

Glad Friday's almost over  :Happy:

----------


## fjpod

I am working tomorrow

----------


## fjpod

only two days off

----------


## mervinek

THE CRAZIES ARE OUT!!!  :Eek:

----------


## mervinek

Is it Monday already?

----------


## fjpod

Let you know Friday

----------


## tigerlilly

I've missed you guys

----------


## gabbyenunciate

I love my family.

----------


## colem84

Finally a Licensed Optician!!!!!!!  :Bounce:

----------


## mervinek

Congratulations!  That's so exciting!

----------


## jc17777

Congratulations are in order

----------


## mervinek

Celebrate!  Have some cake!

----------


## CCGREEN

Tossing you a cookie

----------


## fjpod

Best news all day

----------


## fjpod

Who will win tomorrow?

----------


## mervinek

Definitely won't be America!

----------


## mervinek

They all really suck

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Clinton 334 Trump 204

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Reviving this thread again

----------


## newguyaroundhere

Dont ask, very bored

----------


## mervinek

134 patients today, ugh!

----------


## mervinek

I won't be bored!

----------


## mervinek

Just broke frame warmer :Frown:

----------


## icmor

Frame warmer now cool? :Cool:

----------


## mervinek

Frame warmer now junk.

----------


## plculver

> This is getting ridiculous!


But it's really fun!

----------

